#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-18
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 23-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<Rachelle> morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DarkWitch :D
<MrChrisDruif> Of vind je dat flauw?
<Rachelle> nee hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<Rachelle> redelijk.  geen zin in de lessen
<MrChrisDruif> Snap ik
 * Rachelle zucht diep.  nog 10 weken met die sukkels opgescheept
<MrChrisDruif> Het is niet anders, wees blij dat het nog maar 10 weken is :)
<Rachelle> en dan hopen dat ik ze volgend jaar niet terug zie
<Rachelle> 10 lesweken he. dus 3 maanden
<Rachelle> hoi zippo^
<Rachelle> na ja als ze bitch Rachelle willen zien zullen ze die krijgen
<zippo^> hoi Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je dat Rachelle?
<Rachelle> dat ik me nogal rustig heb gehouden MrChrisDruif, maar dat ik heel makkelijk een dominante bitch kan zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so :)
<Rachelle> Ik ben geen volger en dat zien die sukkels niet\
<Rachelle> die projectleider willen spelen en er geen zak van kunnen
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Hai CasW
<CasW> Hallo MrChris
<Rachelle> Ik snap niet waarom die altijd projectleider willen zijn als ze geen leiding kunnen geven :S
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<CasW> Morgen RawChid
<RawChid> Rachelle, de mensen die het minst twijfelen worden als de beste leider "gezien"
<RawChid> Volgens mij is dat zelfs wetenschappelijk bewezen
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid
<Rachelle> dat gaat dus niet voor die op
<Rachelle> is ook  compleet geen structuur, geen goede afspraken, etc
<Rachelle> het lijkt veel meer op vriendjespolitiek
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me dat je een evaluatie of zoiets moet invullen aan het eind
<Rachelle> nope niet echt
<Rachelle> soort waardeloze beoordeling van elkaar, maar wordt nooit wat mee gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar als de groepsbeoordeling niet goed is kan je toch een hoger individueel cijfer krijgen?
<Rachelle> ja dat wel, maar doorsnee gaat het erom wie er het beste kan lullen -_-'
<Rachelle> niet wie uiteindelijk het project gered heeft zodat het geen ellende werd -_-'
<RawChid> Dat komt me bekend voor
<RawChid> We deden een keer een project met de hele klas (4 teams van 6)
<RawChid> Met 4 teamleiders
<RawChid> Ik was er 1 van, en had het vak neit gehaald omdat ik te weinig had geprogrammeerd
<RawChid> Maar wij 4 hadden wel de meeste tijd erin gestoken
<MrChrisDruif> Wij 4 de leiders of wij vier het team waar je leider van was?
<RawChid> De 4 leiders
<RawChid> In een paar weken iets ontwerpen/programmeren met 24 studenten is nog best lastig
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...<_<"
<RawChid> organisatorisch dan
<Rachelle> jep dat is behoorlijk lastig
<Rachelle> wij zijn nu met 2 klassen van 6 mensen bezig
<Rachelle> ze zitten ook enorm op de werkuren van mensen te letten terwijl dat 0,00 iets zegt
<RawChid> Ze?
<RawChid> Docenten?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...soms zit je met een probleem waar je gewoon niet uitkomt...hoeveel uur je er ook insteekt
<Rachelle> of het omgekeerde MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> veel meer ervaring dan je klasgenoten hebben.  Resulteerd automatisch in minder uren
<Rachelle> RawChid docenten en klasgenoten
<RawChid> ic
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, dat kan ook
<Rachelle> die situatie heb ik dus nu -_-'
<Rachelle> ik heb het minst aantal uren, maar wel altijd alles netjes af, de kartrekkende op het android-deel, etc
<Rachelle> wb leoquant
 * Rachelle zucht diep
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle en aiedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, goedemorgen
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het leoquant?
<leoquant> ja goed
<leoquant> probeerde het gedrag van mijn harde schijf te veranderen
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je niet doen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hijs bedoelt voor lezen en schrijven van z'n schijfies, dat gedrag moet je niet proberen te veranderen
<leoquant> de schijf "klkt" : energiebesparingsiets
<MrChrisDruif> </rant>
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> maar ik hoor het alweer, de firmware is niet aangepast merk ik
<Rachelle> lastig
<leoquant> smartctl -A /dev/sda geeft al over de 5200 acties
<leoquant> waarin de schijf is "vastgezet"
<leoquant> (Load_Cycle_Count)
<leoquant> acer probleem bah
<leoquant> die schijf gaat 12 maanden mee zo
<leoquant> ga verder googlen
<JanC> energiebesparing uitzetten werkt niet?
<leoquant> nee JanC
<JanC> leoquant: één voordeel, als die na één jaar dood gaat krijg je nog een nieuwe  ;)
<leoquant> nou, nee deze lap heeft in de mottenballen gestaan
<leoquant> en is  drie jaar oud
<JanC> da's minder dan
<leoquant> gewoon niet te vaak gebruiken....:P
<JanC> leoquant: en heb je getest met een ander OS/release om kernel-bug uit te sluiten?
<leoquant> nou......10.10 doet dat inderdaad niet
<leoquant> ga ik vanmiddag even checken
<leoquant> nu draai ik 11.04
<JanC> dan lijkt het me wel oplosbaar
<leoquant> dat zou kunnen, ik zie het straks. nu tuin/zon/relaxen
<MrChrisDruif> :D Nice leoquant
<leoquant> yeah
<JanC> hee, pinguin-usb-sticks in de Aldi (.be) vanaf woensdag!
<JanC> alleen, het merk Emtec vertrouw ik niet zo erg  :P
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Als ze rete-goedkoop zijn, is het dan erg om te proberen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daarnaast: PINGUÏN!
<MrChrisDruif> Aka Tux :P
<JanC> 10 € afgerond
<MrChrisDruif> Hoeveel Gig?
<JanC> 8
<MrChrisDruif> Das best duur :P
<JanC> zit ook auteursrechtenbijdrage bij, gok ik
<RawChid> Voor een penguin?
<MrChrisDruif> We hadden laatst in MediaMarkt Zoetermeer een aanbieding: Duracell USBstick 4GB €1,-
<RawChid> Is het Tux?
<JanC> niet de klassieke Tux nee: http://aldi-bn.aldi.be/OFFER_BN_MI/OFFER_16/OFF02.SHTML
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Jurgentje
<Jurgentje> hey
<MrChrisDruif> Allemaal Vlamen hier :P
<Jurgentje> lol!
 * MrChrisDruif is een van de weinig nl'ers volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> :P
 * Jurgentje is een van de meer passieven volgens mij :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb je nog niet veel vaker gezien volgens mij
<Jurgentje> kan... normaal zit ik op #ubuntu-be :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so :D
<Jurgentje> ben hier een maand geleden of zo... heb gewoon dit kanaal toegevoegd aan mijn default channels, maar zit niet zo vaak op IRC met deze PC
<MrChrisDruif> Ik meestal #ubuntu-nl en -offtopic en....blablabla
<JanC> er zit zelfs een Engelsman hier  :P
<MrChrisDruif> I know
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Van hem is volgens mij ook meetingology
<JanC> ik zorgde net dat ik hem niet highlighte  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja....ik net wel :P
<AlanBell> o/
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going AlanBell?
<AlanBell> not bad
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear :) Do you understand anything we're saying in this channel?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: 1 € voor 4 GiB klinkt alsof het zo'n fameuze Chinese is die je data x keer overschrijft ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vond het ook bijzonder JanC...heb het dan ook niet gehaald :D
<JanC> of het was gewoon een stunt waar ze verlies op maken natuurlijk (maar in België is dat verboden, geen idee voor Nederland?)
<MrChrisDruif> Me neither :P
<CasW> Waarom zou dat verboden zijn?
<Jurgentje> Oneerlijke handelspraktijken... dit mag enkel tijdens de "solden"
<Rachelle> hoi Jurgentje
<Jurgentje> tenzij je kunt aantonen dat je verlieslatende prijzen evenredig zijn met de geldende marktprijzen
<Jurgentje> hallo Rachelle
<JanC> zoals bij land- & tuinbouwers nogal vaak gebeurt...  :-/
<JanC> (marktprijs onder kostprijs)
<Rachelle> ik ben weg doei doei(K)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ciao Rachelle
 * Rachelle gaat wat koppen rammen
<MrChrisDruif> Jeeh, koppen rammende Rachelle :D
<RawChid> Rachelle de koppensnelle
<RawChid> +r
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> <_<" STEFAN!!! :D
<MrChrisDruif> ....never mind :P
<DooitzedeJong> Goedemiddag
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Alles goed hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk het wel :)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Hier wel, en daar?
<DooitzedeJong> ook goed
<RawChid> mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Wie heeft mijn laptop gekloond?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je Druifje
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, die Vaio op die foto...kheb er ook zo een :P
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> Dat was toch niet die netbook he?
<RawChid> Want daar waren er ook al 2 van toen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, die grote jongen gelijk rechts (voor de kijken ;))
<MrChrisDruif> r*
<RawChid> Welke foto
<MrChrisDruif> http://rachidbm.com/wp-content/uploads/groep-1024x768.jpg
<CasW> Hé, dat beeldscherm staat hier ook :p
<RawChid> Ah die, mooie lapto
<CasW> En wat voor netbookje is dat daar achteraan?
<RawChid> Eentje met een intel grafische driver die moeilijk doet
<RawChid> Weet niet de naam of merk
<CasW> Dat zijn ze bijna allemaal
<CasW> Asus? Toevallig?
<RawChid> Waren 2 personen met die netbook
<CasW> Van 'onze' Jam is niet eens een groepsfoto :p
<CasW> Maar wij hadden wél een stream :)
<UndiFineD> het is ook lastig een groepsfoto te maken als iedereen verspreid aanwezig is
<UndiFineD> zelf ook schuldig, het is wel leuk hoor dat de kids met je mee willen, maar je moet zo verschrikkelijk veel voor ze regelen
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, daar kwamen we achter :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik weet niet of ze de volgende keer opnieuw mee willen
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<UndiFineD> denk het niet
<UndiFineD> ze verveelden zich toch wel wat
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<UndiFineD> en hoewel ze 10 en 11 jaar zijn en ubuntu gebruikers, vinden ze spelletjes spelen nog veel leuker
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<UndiFineD> maar ze weten google translate te vinden en wikipedia
<UndiFineD> dus dat zit al goed
<lordnoid> supertux is best leuk
<UndiFineD> ja, de jongste vermaakt zick wel eens met dat soort programmeer spelletjes
<CasW> 'Dat soort programmeer spelletjes'? Laby?
<RawChid> El Zombie killer?
<UndiFineD> www.hbschool.nl
<CasW> RawChid: Project Undead
<leoquant> RawChid, wie  is nu RawChid op de laatste groepsfoto?
<RawChid> ik!
<RawChid> Met het bruine shirt
<leoquant> je lijkt op sabdfl
<RawChid> Euh.. wiesda
<leoquant> echt net mark shuttleetc.
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> serieus!
<RawChid> Ja, eigenlijk ben ik gewoon Mark in cognito om de Nederlandse LoCo te bespieden
<leoquant> ah!
<RawChid> Oh, dat wist ik niet. ff opzoeken hoe hij eruit ziet
<leoquant> https://encrypted.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2005.guadec.org/schedule/speaker_images/mark_shuttleworth.png&imgrefurl=http://2005.guadec.org/schedule/speakers.html&h=333&w=250&sz=81&tbnid=MiixxjKxfZHNzM:&tbnh=119&tbnw=89&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmark%2Bshuttleworth%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=mark+shuttleworth&usg=__X6FytvG6XXv8GC9rKT52MraCWKk=&sa=X&ei=7EasTeCoOozrOaG4mMIJ&ved=0CD8Q9QEwBg
<leoquant> hoezo tiny url?
<RawChid> Hehe
<CasW> Hé, lordnoid, die Miguel de Icaza lijkt wel op jou :p
<RawChid> Oei, ik moet weg nu! laters
<CasW> Later
<leoquant> tonh thomas ronnie en chau ken ik wel/herken ik
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant> wie is casandera nu weer?
<leoquant> hallo casandera
<CasW> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> he casw
<leoquant> hoe is het met u?
<CasW> Joah, wel aardig, maar ik bedoelde dat met casandera ik bedoeld werd
<leoquant> o? ツ
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<leoquant> hallo Rachelle
<leoquant> je hebt enge dingen gedaan?
<Rachelle> neuh
<leoquant> * Rachelle gaat wat koppen rammen
<Rachelle> ben ik veel te aardig voor :p
<leoquant> pfff
<Rachelle> was wel grappig vandaag :P
<Rachelle> de eigenlijke projectleider was te brak omdat zijn club gisteren kampioen is geworden.  Dus ik ben voorzitter ed geweest :p
<Rachelle> was wel ff improviseren :p
<leoquant> ツ
<Rachelle> ging wel goed al had ik het compleet niet verwcht
<leoquant> dan gaat het vaak heel goed is mijn ervaring
<leoquant> geen zenuwen/verwachtingen
<Rachelle> meer in de trant dat ik niet verwacht had dat ik ff de leiding kreeg ;)
<Rachelle> dat ik dat prima kan wist ik al
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Rachelle> :P
 * leoquant is met stomheid geslagen
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Why?
<leoquant> door alles MrChrisDruif , het weer, het bezoek net
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, deurbel :)
 * Rachelle knuffelt leoquant 
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn bezoek begrijp ik dus leoquant?
<leoquant> nou het is wat persoonlijk, anders ging ik los hier
<leoquant> :P
<Rachelle> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Snap, maar ik vroeg alleen of het fijn was :)
<MrChrisDruif> +ik
<leoquant> nee, niet fijn dus.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, vervelend :(
<leoquant> vertel het  nog wel eens in een pm metje
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed, maar alleen als je het zelf wilt natuurlijk :)
<leoquant> yep!
<leoquant> o wacht eens even
<leoquant> weten jullie nog aardige/goede/literaire thriller schrijvers?
<Rachelle> niet echt
<leoquant> hannie raadde me john saul aan, maar dat is horror
<leoquant> en horror vind ik banaak
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> l
<leoquant> Arnaldur Indridason is wat ik aardig vind
<leoquant> en de berlijn trilogie
<leoquant> van: ,,,uh
<leoquant> kerr
<leoquant> ik zoek verder
 * MrChrisDruif zegt: Ciao ciao :D
 * Rachelle rent rond
<CasW> Altijd leuk, rondrennen
<Rachelle> energie kwijt raken
<Rachelle> de les van vandaag was echt slecht voorbereid. vooral door systeembeheer
<Rachelle> we gingen in het nieuwe mac-lokaal werken
<Rachelle> 1) Inloggen werkte niet
<Rachelle> 2) Xcode stond er niet op -_-'
<Rachelle> 3) Geen roming profiles -_-'
<Rachelle> lekker geregeld he?
<CasW> Heerlijk
<Rachelle> dus ja niet echt wat nuttigs gedaan vandaag
<Rachelle> docent had wel theorie uitgelegd, maar omdat ik al eens met C++ gekloot heb kende ik dat al
<CasW> Ik wil ook op school met C++ bezig :(
<CasW> Maar helaas, nu mag dat nog niet...
<Rachelle> op mijn school doen we niks met C++,  wel nu met objective C (goh waar zouden die macs voor zijn:P)_
<Rachelle> ik leer meer in mijn eigen tijd
<CasW> Ik ook
<CasW> Maar dan nog
<CasW> Nu moet ik op school heel traag bijvoorbeeld Biologie gaan leren...
<CasW> :(
<Rachelle> bleh. hoe oud ben je?
<CasW> 16
<CasW> Jij?
<Rachelle> 23, bijna 24
<CasW> Ik ben jaloers :p
<Rachelle> why?
<CasW> Ik wil ook studeren
<CasW> Maar goed
<Rachelle> niet dat het tijdens de studie beter wordt hoor
<CasW> Nee, dat zal wel niet
<lordnoid> vind ik wel :P
<CasW> Maar dan hoef ik in ieder geval niet meer Biologie te leren
<Rachelle> nee, dan krijg je andere nutteloze vakken -_-'
<Rachelle> wat vind je dan een vooruit gang lordnoid ? Dat je legaal de theorie-lessen kan skippen?
<lordnoid> nog niet gehad... maar ik zit er pas een jaar
<lordnoid> dat de vakken gewoon interessanter zijn
<lordnoid> en het is ook wel lekker dat er geen politieagenten meer zijn inderdaad :P
<Rachelle> dat had ik gehoopt, maar nu heb ik bijna het 3e jaar afgerond en het blijft matig niveau
<lordnoid> hmm maar misschien ben ik minder slim dan jij ;)
<CasW> Matig is nog altijd beter dan helemaal geestdodend.
<lordnoid> en ik hoef niet elke dag om 7 uur op
<lordnoid> dat scheelt ook
<Rachelle> ik lig ook erg voor. Dat kan het ook zijn ja
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<CasW> Achja, volgend jaar heb ik ook informatica op mijn school, maar ik vraag me inderdaad ook of / wat ik daar ga leren
<lordnoid> bij ons was dat nog wel redelijk.. maar ik hoor dat het op veel scholen excel is :P
<CasW> Nee, bij ons is al gezegd dat het nu programmeren zal zijn. Vast HTML en een beetje Java
<lordnoid> alleen wat we daar in 2 jaar hebben geleerd werd op de universiteit als basiskennis gezien en ledgen ze nieteens uit
<lordnoid> oke zoiets was het bij ons ook ja :)
<erkan^> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> maar ja wat wil met ene IQ van 140 -_-'
<erkan^> mijn iq is 1 ofzo :S
<CasW> Ik moet het mijne ook maar 's testen...
<lordnoid> moet je laten doen
<Rachelle> ik ben een paar jaar geleden officieel getest voor mijn autisme
<erkan^> denk dat jouw iq is 200 :-D casandera
<erkan^> CasW,
<lordnoid> en niet bij BNN
<CasW> Wanneer was je ook alweer zwakzinnig? 60? Dan zal ik wel 61 zijn of zo ;)
<lordnoid> daar zeiden ze vorige keer dat het gemiddelde IQ 110 is lol
<lordnoid> dus het IQ van de makers is ook niet bijzonder hoog
<erkan^> is 200 maximaal van iq, lordnoid ?
<lordnoid> lijkt me niet.. gaat er gewoon om dat 100 gemiddeld is
<Rachelle> dacht dat 200 de max is wat ze kunnen meten
<Rachelle> 100 is inderdaad gemiddels
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> d
<Rachelle> < 75 zwakbegaafd
<CasW> Dan ben ik 76
<Rachelle> >= 130 hoogbegaafd
<lordnoid> bonny st claire, patty brard..
<lordnoid> einstein, Rachelle..
<CasW> Ik geloof trouwens wel dat ik officieel hoogbegaafd ben, cool :D
<Rachelle> hihi zo slim ben ik nu ook weer niet
<Rachelle> de 170/180 haal ik niet :p
<lordnoid> maar wel >=130
 * erkan^ is 1
<Rachelle> je dat wel
<Rachelle> ja
 * erkan^ gaat straks een workshop van EHBO en medicijnen in huis leren ...
<CasW> Zippo! Wat heb je met Erkan gedaan!
<zippo^> Erkan is aan het afwassen
<zippo^> :p
 * Rachelle zet haar afwas erbij (A)
 * CasW heeft ook nog een heel grote berg staan
<lordnoid> afwassen bij de PC?
<zippo^> nee, softwares gaat hij schoonmaken, vandaar wast ie af lordnoid :p
<lordnoid> aah
<lordnoid> lekker met de norton pc-dokter?
<zippo^> ie heeft norton computerarts niet nodig :p  want medicijnen zijn zeer duur bah!
<CasW> Die computerarts van de Computer Idee, ik vraag me af of hij weet wat Linux is :p
<Rachelle> waarschijnlijk niet CasW
<Rachelle> de beheerders op mijn opleiding ook niet.  Hadden ze antivirus op de macs gezet -_-'
<CasW> Goed idee
<zippo^> ik vind zippo erg mooi naam dan erkan :S
<CasW> (Bij macs kan het nog wel helpen, die wordt niet atl)
<CasW> *altijd gekeken op onveiligheden door de community
<CasW> Dan blijft de kans miniem, maar toch
<lordnoid> wij hadden ook norton antivirus op de system 7 mac
<lordnoid> toen bestond internet nog nauwelijk
<lordnoid> s
<Rachelle> de kans is inderdaad niet 0, maar kom op voor die eenzame trojan antivirus installeren?:S
<Rachelle> we hebben toch geen install-rechten op die dingen
<lordnoid> mooi systeembeheer daar :P
<lordnoid> dat zijn toch niet je docenten of wel?
<Rachelle> lordnoid groot verschil tussen mac OS 1 t/m en OS X+
<Rachelle> nope, maar volgens mij wel typische windows beheerders
<Rachelle> 1 t/m 9
<lordnoid> die kunnen ook goed zijn
<Rachelle> die op scholen? don't think so
<lordnoid> op middelbare school was t wel oke
<lordnoid> heb t niet kunnen hacken :P
<Rachelle> ik wel *grijnst*
<lordnoid> hoewel ze nu naar Magister overgestapt zijn.. alleen bereikbaar met silverlight
<Rachelle> waardeloos. Effectief windows only dus
<lordnoid> ja
<lordnoid> en ook zo closed-source als maar kan
<lordnoid> als magister een evil bedrijf is hebben ze alle gegevens van alle scholieren in t land
<CasW> Ik heb het ook kunnen hacken :p Was niet zo moeilijk xD
<CasW> Live-usb van Ubuntu, bijvoorbeeld
<Rachelle> zoiets ja
<lordnoid> hm dat heb k nooit geprobeerd
<Rachelle> op mijn opleiding kan je gewoon het netwerk fuck uppen door een laptop met een DHCP-server erin te hangen -_-'
<CasW> :p
<Rachelle> en dan heeft informatica nog zijn eigen systeem-beheer -_-'
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<zippo^> heeft Linux ook antivirusprogramma nodig?
<zippo^> hoi StefandeVries
<CasW> Je hebt ze wel, heeft ze niet nodig
<StefandeVries> hoi zippo^
<lordnoid> als je 99,9% zeker wilt zijn niet
<lordnoid> als je 99,99% zeker wilt zijn wel
<zippo^> avast is op mijn computer geïnstalleerd
<Rachelle> ook dan niet lordnoid
<Rachelle> anti-virus op linux is vooral voor mail en fileservers
<CasW> Maar, ongeveer bij 99.99999999 misschien wel zo ongeveer
<Rachelle> ja dan ongeveer, maar het is de performance-drop niet waard
<lordnoid> het houdt in ieder geval mijn delete-home-directory-scriptje niet tegen
<CasW> Nee, inderdaad
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: dat is ook geen kwaardaardige actie(lees: root heeft er niks mee te maken)
<lordnoid> daarom
<lordnoid> terwijl het behoorlijk vervelend kan zijn
<Rachelle> true
<Rachelle> echter voor system-access heb je behoorlijk wat kennis nodig op linux
<StefandeVries> ja, maar niet gevaarlijk
<StefandeVries> klopt
<CasW> Ochja, die mooie maak-linux-sneller-scriptjes een paar dagen geleden in #ubuntu-nl; rm -rf en mkfs
<lordnoid> oke.. niet gevaarlijk.. je kan alleen al je filezilla wachtwoorden jatten
<StefandeVries> voor de systeemveiligheid niet gevaarlijk, alleen voor de software die erop draait. goed, die kan het systeem danw eer verpesten, maar goed, op alles kan je niet voorbereid zijn.
<Rachelle> doorsnee als je de beveiliging van linux niet sloopt en uitkijkt met het beheerders-wachtwoord ben je veilig
<lordnoid> helaas niet..
<lordnoid> en als je geen filezilla gebruikt
<Rachelle> na ja probeer maar eens een excequtable op linux te krijgen vanaf het internet :P veel plezier
<StefandeVries> Die zal je gelukkig eerst altijd uitvoerbaar moeten máken...:P
<Rachelle> jep :) En dat is al een enorme drempel voor troep
<Rachelle> ergens op klikken en de sjaak zijn werkt gelukkig niet
<StefandeVries> zoals je al zei, Rachelle: Linux blijft veilig zolang je nadenkt over wie welke rechten eheft. Goddank :P
<Rachelle> true StefandeVries.  En als je het niet weet : blijf van de default instellingen af :p
<lordnoid> windows heeft ook rechten :P als je daarover nadenkt zit je dan toch ook veilig?
<StefandeVries> of roep hulp in, als je als sysadmin het even niet weet
<Rachelle> nou..... windows moet je eerst dichttimmeren voor het veilig is
<StefandeVries> +
<Rachelle> linux moet je open zetten voor het onveilig is
<lordnoid> de meeste mensen vinden het juist te veel dichtgetimmerd
<StefandeVries> Veiligheid is pas achteraf in Windows ingebouwd
<Rachelle> andere benaering
<StefandeVries> Lordnoid; aan het oppervlak is het met UAC dichtgetimmerd. onderhuids is het lek, lekker, lekst
<Rachelle> inderdaad StefandeVries.  Windows zou eens van de kern af aan opnieuw opgebouwd moeten worden
<Rachelle> net als apple heeft gedaan met de overgang van OS 9 naar OS X
<lordnoid> k heb nog nooit een virus gezien op windows dat iemand er niet zelf heeft op gezet
 * StefandeVries applaudiseert
<lordnoid> jij wel dan?
<Rachelle> ik vaak genoeg.  meestal via IE binnen getrokken
<lordnoid> dan trekt iemand dat toch zelf binnen
<Rachelle> vooral XP is zo lek als een vergiet
 * CasW is koken
<Rachelle> niet bewust lordnoid.  IE + lekken + javascript/activeX
<Rachelle> kook ze CasW
<CasW> Tot later
<lordnoid> activex staat standaard uit
<Rachelle> nou nee. Dat is ook pas iets van de laatste tijd
<lordnoid> dus moet je eerst bewust voor die pagina aanzetten
<Rachelle> activeX is oorzaak nr 1 van alle ellende geweest met IE
<StefandeVries> en zelfs dan, zijn de meeste mensen te dom om na te denken voor ze het alsnog activeren
<lordnoid> ja.. dus :P we kunnen ook wel zeggen hoe onveilig windows 3.1 was maar daar heb je nu niks meer aan
<Rachelle> ik heb het over XP he
<lordnoid> ik heb het over windows 7 met IE 9
<Rachelle> XP rtm was binnen 10 minuten! besmet als je die zo aan het web hing
<Rachelle> je hoefde nog niet eens het web op te gaan voor dat
<lordnoid> en dat mensen dom zijn om het te activeren ligt aan de mensen en niet aan IE
<Rachelle> stil is activeX een draak van een technologie die veel te veel mag
<StefandeVries> is het dan normaal dat een browserplugin zulke verstrekkende systeemgevolgen kan hebben?
<Rachelle> en probleem oorzaak 1 van windows is de default admin-account
<Rachelle> s
<lordnoid> java mag ook heel erg veel
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: net wat je zegt
<StefandeVries> java is sowieso niks, maar da's een andere discussie:P
<Rachelle> nee lordnoid.  JAVA vanuit je browser mag bijna niks.  Mag zonder toestemming nog niet eens aan je harddrive
<lordnoid> hmm ik heb vaak genoeg van die online scans gezien in java
<lordnoid> sterker nog.. logmein heeft een java browser client
<lordnoid> die capturet je hele scherm
<Rachelle> ja je krijgt dan een toegangs-dialoog
<lordnoid> ja
<lordnoid> bij activex ook
<Rachelle> default mag java er niet aan. Sandbox beveiliging
<Rachelle> lordnoid 1 groot verschil : die toegang-toestemming geld default alleen voor die sessie
<lordnoid> ja.. je hebt het over activex?
<Rachelle> en daarnaast is dat alleen user-niveau toegang. Geen installatie-rechten wat activeX wel heeft omdat IE veel te diep in de kernel zit
<lordnoid> :P in 7 kan een user niet installeren
<lordnoid> dus activex al helemaal niet
<Rachelle> en wie is er default als user ingelogd............?
<Rachelle> probleem nr 1 met windows
<lordnoid> gewoon mn account
<lordnoid> administrator is niet default ingelogd hoor
<Rachelle> nou nee. Tenzij jij jouw account aangepast hebt ben je een verkapte admin
<Rachelle> en langs dat UAC schermpje zijn ze allang heen gekomen
<Rachelle> op bijvoorbeeld ubuntu ben je dus weldegelijk user. Eerste account na installatie
<lordnoid> dat mensen te snel op continue klikken doe je weinig aan
<StefandeVries> PEBKAC :)
<Rachelle> wachtwoord vragen?  Dat maakt de drempel al een stuk hoger
<lordnoid> de reden dat je geen password hoeft in te voeren (wat trouwens wel kan als je dat instelt) als bij ubuntu,. is dat users dat niet willen
<Rachelle> users hebben niks te willen. Die moeten opgevoed worden na alle windows ellende
<lordnoid> dan stel jij het in zoals jij wilt
<StefandeVries> Amen!
<lordnoid> en de 99% van de gebruikers die dat niet willen doen het niet
<Rachelle> je hoort simpelweg niet te werken als beheerder
<Rachelle> nu langzaam de software onder windows weer netjes gaat werken onder user-rechten mag MS van mij afdwingen dat je default user bent
<lordnoid> van jou wel
<Rachelle> en dan met zo'n uac schermpje met wachtwoord om dat ene programma tijdelijk hogere rechten te geven
<lordnoid> dat kun je instellen, dus ga je gang
<Rachelle> default he. Ik gebruik geen windows
<Rachelle> het zou like 90% van alle mallware en spam schelen
<lordnoid> default gaat niet gebeuren.. alleen continue drukken was bij vista al reden tot heel veel klachten
<StefandeVries> helaas, helaas
<Rachelle> ja omdat te veel software onder windows van admin-rechten uit gaat en dus je bij elke scheet die dialoog krijgt
<Rachelle> onder linux krijg je die melding alleen als je op systeem niveau wat veranderd. Bijna nooit dus
<lordnoid> neuh ik krijg het bijna alleen bij installaties
<Rachelle> dan is het ook niet irritant
<lordnoid> nooit bij normale software
<Rachelle> " alleen continue drukken was bij vista al reden tot heel veel klachten" <= had met crap geschreven software te maken
<Jurgentje> In centraal Afrika hebben 90% van de mensen geen sloten op de deuren van hun huizen. Als er ingebroken wordt, moet je niet beginnen klagen dat je geen slot wil, want da's toch veel comfortabeler ;)
<lordnoid> klopt
<Jurgentje> als je een OS draait waarop 90% zonder beveiliging draait... moet je niet klagen als je een virus op malware oploopt.
<Rachelle> als die mensen alleen er last van hadden zou het me ook geen zak boeien. Maar mensen als ik krijgen spam ed toegestuurd door die gekaapte windows-machines
<lordnoid> je hoort mij niet klagen over de beveiliging van windows
<lordnoid> en ook niet over de malware en virussen want die heb ik nooit :P
<StefandeVries> mij ook niet. ik gebruik het niet meer.
<Rachelle> ik ook zo goed als niet meer StefandeVries.  Maar ik krijg wel troep toegestuurd en dat is irritant
<Jurgentje> nope, want je hebt een virusscanner draaien, een spybot scanner, een email scanner, een daarnaast moet je nog eens op vijfendertig locaties zoeken voor al je updates ;)
<lordnoid> ach vroeger kaapten ze linux apache servers die slecht beveiligd waren voor ftp-warez-sharing
<Rachelle> van mij mogen besmette pc's van het internet getrapt worden door de ISP
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat mij te ver. Maar mensen die gezeur krijgen doordat ze geen beveilgingssoftware draaien, hoeven niet op mij(n ondersteuning) te rekenen
<lordnoid> :P met de windows updates ben je veilig genoeg.. dat de rest van de software niet in 1 update manager staat is gewoon onhandig maar niet onveilig
<Jurgentje> http://www.zone-h.net/news/id/4737  <- eerlijkheidshalve: veel spam vindt zijn oorsprong in besmette linux servers die achterhaalde software (hetzij kernel, hetzij php, hetzij een of ander CMS, hetzij een plugin) draaien...
<Rachelle> StefandeVries dat doen ISP's als xs4all al hoor.  Zit jij te spammen wordt je simpelweg van het web geschopt en kan je bijna nergens meer aan
<Jurgentje> lordnoid, momenteel is Adobe Acrobat de N°1 attack vector
<Jurgentje> N°2 is JAVA
<StefandeVries> StefandeVries: ik gebruik niet de mailbox van m'n ISP..
<Jurgentje> beide zijn niet bij MS te updaten
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: ik gebruik geen mailbox van m'n ISP *
<lordnoid> Jurgentje: komt omdat de windows beveiliging goed is
<Rachelle> nope, maar onder linux worden die updates dus wel door de packagemanager afgehandeld => grotere kans dat je up to date bent
<lordnoid> dan kun je niet meer daarop aanvallen :P
<Rachelle> StefandeVries moet dat dan?  Je merkt vanzelf wel als je niet meer op het WWW kan
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben we onbeveiligde acces points van buren voor.
<Jurgentje> lordnoid, ik moet toegeven dat Win7 al een hele sprong voorwaarts is. Ze hebben veel afgekeken van *nix. :)
<Rachelle> true Jurgentje
<lordnoid> yep
<Rachelle> oa UAC. Dat is een copie van SUDO
<lordnoid> inderdaad
<Rachelle> als ze nu eens de mensen default user maken + die legancy eruit schoppen (VM's van maken of zo) is de grootste ellende weg
<Jurgentje> maar Win7 (en eigenlijk elke nieuwe versie van MS OS) vraagt consequent zware hardware... en voor de volledige security (lees: Win7 Professional) moet je een stuk meer neertellen
<lordnoid> hmm ik heb inderdaad professional en kreeg virusscanner erbij
<lordnoid> microsoft security essentials
<Jurgentje> Klopt.
<lordnoid> zit die niet in home premium?
<Jurgentje> ik heb het over de scheiding van de user accounts
<Jurgentje> in home edition kun je in de "mijn documenten" van een andere gebruiker
<lordnoid> oh
<lordnoid> oh :P das wel erg
<Jurgentje> om maar één voorbeeldje te geven
<Jurgentje> en op vlak van netwerkbeheer... als je in een écht netwerk terecht komt, zit je dik in de sch**t als je een Home edition draait
<lordnoid> mja maar een "écht" netwerk hebben mensen niet thuis
<lordnoid> nat-routertje en dat is het wel zo'n beetje
<Jurgentje> nope, maar veel mensen komen wél eens met hun laptop op 't werk of zo
<lordnoid> ja maar daar is windows professional dan weer voor
<Jurgentje> klopt... bijbetalen dus :)
<lordnoid> home edition op work klinkt al niet echt logisch :p
<Rachelle> sowieso raar dat er een home en proffesional versie is
<lordnoid> yep t kost wel wat
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: slimme marketingtruc, imho
<Rachelle> uhu meer is het niet
<lordnoid> tuurlijk das marketing.. je kan ook alles ultimate maken
<Jurgentje> Tuurlijk... zo krijg je op een nieuwe PC een "60 dagen gratis MS Office" geïnstalleerd :p
<Jurgentje> Hehe... Ultimate. Da's de enige editie waar je meerdere talen in MAG installeren naast elkaar, zonder te moeten bijbetalen. Vond ik super handig toen ik laatst buitenlanders op bezoek had. Vlug ff een Pools accountje voor hen aangemaakt :)
<lordnoid> hmhm en een video-achtergrond :P
<Rachelle> hmmm hoe lang zit meerdere talen al in OS X en Linux?
<StefandeVries> Dat stel ik per gebruikersaccount in
<Rachelle> 10 jaar?
<StefandeVries> geen probleem
<StefandeVries> En voor NIKS extra
<Jurgentje> Yep, ik draai hier dan ook Ubuntu hé :)
<Rachelle> IK OOK :)
<Rachelle> oeps caps
<Jurgentje> Ik heb in Ubuntu die Poolse account aangemaakt
<lordnoid> ik eh.. laat maar
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: verstandig :P
<lordnoid> :P
<Jurgentje> ... heb dat niet nodig. Weet ik :)
<Rachelle> windows alleen nog voor testen van sites en schoolspul
<lordnoid> ik heb wel natty op mn laptop :P
<Jurgentje> Hehe... we zullen nog niet beginnen over software voor blinden en slechtzienden. :)
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: braaf..:P
<Jurgentje> lordnoid, congrats!
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: ik kan gelukkig alles onder Linux doen
<Rachelle> StefandeVries ik niet helaas alles.  Je zal toch sites onder IE moeten testen :(
<Rachelle> en schoolprogramma's draaien alleen op windows :(
<StefandeVries> 'nadeel' van webdevelopment
<lordnoid> toen ArchLinux weer eens een complete puinhoop was na de update had ik er genoeg van
<Rachelle> tjah arch. Als je het over zelfbouw hebt :p
<Jurgentje> mja... ArchLinux is ook een zelfbouwpakket hè
<StefandeVries> Gentoo nog meer :)
<lordnoid> ja en dat was 6 maanden leuk :P
<StefandeVries> dan heb je het nog lang volgehouden :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<lordnoid> mjoa mn laptop is niet mn 24/7 machine :P
<Jurgentje> is een super systeem... maar da's voor de echte doe het zelver... zoals de hobby-automechanicien. (Gentoo of Linux-From-Scratch is dan weer diegene die zelf zijn motorblok uitfreest uit een stuk metaal) ;)
<lordnoid> hmm k heb wel eens de kernel zelf gecompileerd op arch
<lordnoid> na het uitvinken van modules denk je: zo ik heb zo veel opgeruimd nu moet het wel 10x zo snel worden!
<StefandeVries> niet zelf geschreven? lordnoid, dat valt tegen:P
<Rachelle> compilen is niet moeilijk. Duurt me alleen te lang
<lordnoid> en dat is dan natuurlijk niet zo
<Jurgentje> Ik ga even een verhaaltje vertellen uit mijn MS ervaring: Ik had destijds Office 97 aangekocht. Vond ik super handig: ik kon mijn agenda printen in booklet formaat. Daarna kocht ik Office XP (2000) - ik dus heel mijn systeem geupgraded...
<Jurgentje> en ik kon mijn agenda niet meer als boekje afdrukken. Gelukkig had ik de MS 30 support... dus ik bel naar hen, en vraag waar deze optie zit. Hun antwoord was: er was onvoldoende vraag naar deze feature, dus hebben we ze verwijderd. De maand erna kon je een apart programmaatje kopen om dit te doen.
<lordnoid> daarom gebruiken ze bij de belastingdienst ook nog word 97
<lordnoid> de macro's werken niet in nieuwere versies
<Jurgentje> yep, inclusief alle veiligheidslekken die erin zitten.
<StefandeVries> daar gaat het niet op bij de belastingdienst
<StefandeVries> om*
<lordnoid> en t kost een hele hoop om die allemaal om te schrijven
<Jurgentje> "no longer maintained" heet dat dan bij MS :)
<lordnoid> nee maar wij, de hardwerkende hollandse belastingbetaler, willen zo min mogelijk dokken :P
<Jurgentje> Yeps... klote hè van MS, dat ze zelfs hun eigen standard niet respecteren :)
<Jurgentje> nu hebben ze *eindelijk* in IE9 geleerd om min of meer de W3C standaard de respecteren
<lordnoid> oeh ja daar heb ik ook lang op gewacht
<lordnoid> bij 8 werkte het meeste ook wel
<lordnoid> maar 6...
<StefandeVries> IE6..
 * StefandeVries huivert
<lordnoid> en hoe veel bedrijven er nog steeds IE6 hebben :P das ook erg
<StefandeVries> mijn school bijvoorbeeld
<StefandeVries> Al gaat het nu beter
<lordnoid> youtube negeert ze al een tijdje.. maar dat vindt de baas alleen maar prima.. jeuj youtube werkt hier niet meer :P
<StefandeVries> met Windows 7 en IE9
<Jurgentje> lol! Ik heb een website waar veel bejaarden langskomen... 70% van ALLE bezoekers gebruikt nog IE6 :p
<Rachelle> Jurgentje ik pest die mensen van mijn site af :p
<lordnoid> haha.. net als die gast van man bijt hond met zn MS-DOS computer :P
<Jurgentje> vind ik ronduit schandalig. Ik overweeg om hen gewoon een linkje op de voorpagina te plaatsen naar FF en/of Chrome :)
<Rachelle> sowieso werkt mijn site niet in IE6 maar dat ter zijde
<lordnoid> "ik heb nooit last van virussen en spyware.. ik heb ook geen internet.. en hij doet het altijd!"
<StefandeVries> Dan moeten ze iets nieuws installeren, Jurgentje. dat kunnen ze neit:P
<RawChid> lordnoid, maar nu heeft hij een aaiPad
<RawChid> \o/
<RawChid> Een  roze
<Rachelle> na ja "pesten"  Elke pagina komt een nagbalk tevoorschijn
<lordnoid> ja das dan wel weer jammer :p
<lordnoid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IdXcD4X7bQ
<zippo^> ik ben weg doei iedereen
<Rachelle> doei zippo^
<Jurgentje> doei zippo^
<lordnoid> doei zippo^
<RawChid> doei zippo^
<Rachelle> mv /browsers/IE6/ /dev/null
<RawChid> Ik doe altijd gewoon rm
<StefandeVries> /dev/null ziet er dramatischer uit
<Rachelle> mv /browsers/IE7/ /dev/null
<Rachelle> zo die ook weg
<Jurgentje> één probleempje... die map vind ik niet terug op mijn PC's ;)
<Jurgentje> cp Firefox IE7
 * Rachelle laat een virus los die IE 6/7/8 verwisselt voor firefox
<Jurgentje> :)
<lordnoid> :P hier had iemand alle shortcuts van ff, chrome, etc. naar ie6 laten verwijzen
<lordnoid> en onze docent zat bij MS en die moest t fixen
<Rachelle> lol
<Rachelle> je zou het toch andersom willen doen :S
<Jurgentje> maar 't positieve is: zelfs MS zélf wil nu af van IE6 :)
<StefandeVries> Mag het onderhand?
<StefandeVries> Heeft lang genoeg geduurd
<lordnoid> en ze hebben excuses aangeboden voor IE6
<lordnoid> beter laat dan nooit
<StefandeVries> "we released crap. you bought it. derp" :P
<Rachelle> ik hoop dat ze die geintjes nooit meer proberen
<Jurgentje> yep. Maar intussen installeren ze wél hun ahummm "open standaard" docx ... en maken ze alweer dezelfde klerefout
<Rachelle> uhu vrees dat ze het op het web zo weer zouden doen als ze de kans kregen
<lordnoid> leuk he, vrije markt :P
<Rachelle> laten we IE dus maar < 25% marktaandeel schoppen
<Jurgentje> zo lang ze de markt domineren, zullen ze hun eigen trucs blijven toepassen.
<Jurgentje> heet "marketing strategy"
<Rachelle> inderdaad
<Rachelle> vendor lockin
<lordnoid> dankzij "onze neelie" is het aandeel wel flink gedaald :)
<StefandeVries> Niet flink genoeg
<lordnoid> hmm hoe veel is het nu?
<Jurgentje> pas als LibreOffice (en/of OpenOffice) hetzelfde pad van FF afleggen, zal MS ook daar bijdraaien
<Jurgentje> Yep, leve Neelie Cruise :)
<lordnoid> het is denk ik wel een sterke oorzaak van dat IE 9 nu zo goed mee doet
<Jurgentje> (Kroes)
<lordnoid> geen monopolist meer, dus nu moeten ze concurreren :P
<Rachelle> ik hoop het ten zeerste Jurgentje
<Rachelle> wereldwijd heeft IE zoiets van 45% marktaandeel
<lordnoid> nou dat is wel eens anders geweest
<Rachelle> jep voor de opkomst van FF was het 98%
<lordnoid> :)
<JanC> het probleem is niet zozeer de browser of de office suite maar alle andere programma's die nodig zijn in bedrijven
<Rachelle> uhu, de weg naar platform onafhankelijkheid is lang
<Rachelle> maar als we al de office pakketen los kunnen trekken zal dat veel schelen
<JanC> ook als mensen liever MS Office gebruiken, als hun baas zegt dat ze moeten LibO/OOo gebruiken gaan ze dat gewoon doen, en er zouden relatief weinig problemen mee zijn
<JanC> maar alle custom software die in bedrijven gebruikt wordt herschrijven is meestal te duur...
<JanC> eigenlijk zou alle bedrijfs-software altijd op 2 diverse platformen ontwikkeld, getest & gebruikt moeten worden  ;)
<JanC> dan wordt je min of meer verplicht om GUI & functionaliteit gescheiden te houden
<JanC> dan word je*
<Rachelle> inderdaad maar ja
<Jurgentje> hehe... ofwel moet scripting mogelijk gemaakt worden in office omgevingen in een willekeurige taal (bijvoorbeeld Python, Javascript, Java, enz...) en niet hun eigen VBA toestanden
<Jurgentje> maar nu zijn we geitewollensokken-dromen aan 't verkopen hé :)
<JanC> Jurgentje: zoals in OOo/LibO ?
<Jurgentje> idd :D
<JanC> Jurgentje: en zoals in recente MS Office?
<Jurgentje> ahja? Really? great :)
<JanC> kan je niet elke .NET taal gebruiken in de laatste office?
<Jurgentje> ow... daar zit je angeltje :p
<JanC> IronPython...
<Jurgentje> da's zoals zeggen: je kunt er alle OS'en op draaien: Win XP, Win Vista, Win 7, enz...
<JanC> je kan ook een "bridge" bouwen dan hé  ☺
<Jurgentje> maar is al een grote stap vooruit. Migratie naar een ander OS is dan al beter haalbaar
<JanC> MS Office kan wel niet "headless" draaien, denk ik  ☺
<JanC> (zonder GUI, vb. op een server)
<Jurgentje> mmm, weet ik niet zo zeker. Je kunt 't in elk geval "onzichtbaar" laten draaien (maar geheugengebruik is mogelijk identiel)
<Jurgentje> ik weet dat ik destijds zelfs nog in VBA een applet geschreven had die in een Excel zichzelf op een Word-documentje plaatste (en nog wat andere zever) en zo werd afgeprint. Je kreeg Word niet te zien
<JanC> via ActiveX-componenten dan
<JanC> anyway, LibO/OOo kan zowel -invisible als -headless
<Rachelle> ik ben koken doei doei
<Jurgentje> yep, ik ga ook eten
<Jurgentje> tot nog 'ns
<StefandeVries> 7 bekers ijskoffie in een dag. Ik moet echt eerder gaan slapen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, de steinway op orde?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: inderdaad
<StefandeVries> twee slapeloze nachten, maar het was het dubbel en dwars waard
<leoquant> congrats voor jouw en je fam.
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> heb je nog gesleuteld?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> gaaf
<StefandeVries> ik heb het gietijzerenframe mogen vastschroeven, een snaar mogen spannen, een toets mogen afwegen :)
<leoquant> ha!
<leoquant> weet ik ben ooit in het walhalla gweest he
<leoquant> ypma!
<StefandeVries> ypma?
<leoquant> geweldige vaklui
<leoquant> leveren concert vleugels
<leoquant> nooit van gehoord?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<leoquant> maakt niet uit, de rondleiding was geweldig
<StefandeVries> Alleen Steinway, Kawai, Yamaha en Technics hier:P
<StefandeVries> Dat geloof ik :)
<leoquant> laminering van het hour waar de snaren opliggen
<leoquant> de kam?
<leoquant> de synus van de bassnaren
<StefandeVries> uhm..
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> zo ń zaak waar je met witte handschoenen word begroet
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> dt
<leoquant> (niet echt)
<StefandeVries> Nadeel is wel dat we de originele zangbodem niet meer hebben, dus hij klinkt anders
<leoquant> maargoe als ik in limburg ben kom ik langs de de vriesjes
<StefandeVries> Nog steeds goed, maar..anders
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> o....
<leoquant> nou dit toetsenbord is niet goed
<StefandeVries> Ja, nog steeds prachtig, maar..anders:P
<leoquant> BAH
<leoquant> ja, mooi voor jullie
<leoquant> of is het sinus?
<StefandeVries> Nu jouw upright nog
<leoquant> half mei waarscijnlijk
<leoquant> zucht
<StefandeVries> Dan mag je weer ;)
<StefandeVries> Ondertussen niet gespeeld?
<leoquant> akkoorden lever ik inderdaad
<leoquant> jawel
<StefandeVries> O ja, op die *()$# leenpiano
<leoquant> wacht
<leoquant> wat was de naam
<leoquant> van jouw toetsenbord?
<leoquant> ook al  weer?
<leoquant> medion?
<StefandeVries> Medion Erazer X81005
<leoquant> genoteerd
<leoquant> dit is waardeloos
<StefandeVries> Deze is heel goed
<leoquant> logitech met kleurtjes ding
<StefandeVries> en hij heeft lampjes! :D
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> =)
<leoquant> zo de hond
<leoquant> tot later!
<StefandeVries> tot later
<leoquant> zo
<StefandeVries> welkomt erug
<leoquant> ja de hond super, vreselijk offtopic
<leoquant> StefandeVries even een vraag
<StefandeVries> shoot
<leoquant> ik ben er dus niet met pasen
<leoquant> maar er is een workshop
<StefandeVries> ja..? =)
<leoquant> Ronnie, ping
<Ronnie> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> ben jij as za 19.30 beschikbaar?
<leoquant> pasen he...
<leoquant> kijk ik ben er niet
<leoquant> voor de workshop
<leoquant> het kan ook allemaal zonder +m en +V
<leoquant> dan blijft klas gewoon zoals het nu is
<StefandeVries> Zou ik niet doen
<Rachelle> biw
<StefandeVries> oké, welkom terug
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle
<leoquant> Ronnie, ?
<Rachelle> thanks
<Ronnie> nee, ik denk niet dat ik er dan ben, zit op vakantie met beperkt draadloos
<leoquant> ok geen probleem Ronnie
<leoquant> ik zoek verder naar een oplossing
<DooitzedeJong> heey
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hoi
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> richting klas
<leoquant> tot morgen/ooit
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline_
<commandoline_> hoi
<Rachelle> hoi exalt
<exalt> Hey Rachelle
<exalt> is dat je echte naam overgens ?
<Rachelle> jep:p
<exalt> staat 1 van je websites online?
<Rachelle> jep mijn eigen
<exalt> cool url ?
<Rachelle> http://scripthulp.com
<exalt> hehe, no designer ?
<lordnoid> ik zie een fout
<Rachelle> nope ben ik niet. Ik ben een die hard programmeur
<exalt> Rachelle, In de laatste 2 jaar is nog geen enkele black hat hacker het gelukt langs de beveiliging te komen. grey-white hat hackers wel ?
 * Rachelle maakt alleen onderscheid in white hat en black hat
<exalt> white hats wel dus :p
<Rachelle> niet dat ik weet
<exalt> oke :P
<exalt> heb ook een error Rachelle
<Rachelle> hmmm oke
<exalt> in je login script wel te verstaan
<exalt> kan ik hem pastebinnen of heb je dat liever niet ?
<exalt> expiration van 10 min ?
<Rachelle> liever hier in prive
<exalt> Rachelle, hahaah ik heb nu een ipban??
<exalt> !
<exalt> :P
 * Rachelle gooit exalt eruit
<Rachelle> is je ip 31.151.188.55?
<Rachelle> dan ja
<exalt> thats mee
 * Rachelle ziet email verschijnen
<exalt> krijg je nu elke keer wanneer ik inlog een spam mail ?
<Rachelle> nee alleen de eerste keer als iemand geband wordt
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ikw eer
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries en MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :D
<StefandeVries> Hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben lekker bezig geweest met lilypond StefandeVries :D
<StefandeVries> naar wens, hoop ik? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, kben nog wat dingetjes aan het uitzoeken...maar de Radetzky March is bijna digitaal
<StefandeVries> en had ik gelijk over de kwaliteit van de uiteindelijke bladmuziek?
<StefandeVries> volgens jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, ik zal wel ff de pdf op dropbox zetten, kan je het zelf zien
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<exalt> fawakka vriendjes?
<StefandeVries> wat voor vriendjes?
<exalt> hoe gaat het
<StefandeVries> Ik wilde net voor het orgel plaatsnemen, dus ik ga m'n voeten wassen
<StefandeVries> goed, exalt
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/radetzky.pdf
<StefandeVries> met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik krijg binnenkort een elektrische piano :D
<exalt> StefandeVries, ook goed
<StefandeVries> Mooi, welke?
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, ze zijn niet zo moeilijk zelf temaken he ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat exalt?
<exalt> zo'n piano
<StefandeVries> pardonie?
<StefandeVries> Er is een verschil tussen MIDI-piano's en echte digitale piano's
<StefandeVries> een groot verschil
<StefandeVries> namelijk
<StefandeVries> aanslag
<StefandeVries> toon
<StefandeVries> en dynamiek
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: mooie sheets
<StefandeVries> ik zie dat je de voltaherhaling al ontdekt hebt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah...hoop geleerd vandaag hoor
<StefandeVries> En hoe moeilijk vond je het? Vond je het moeilijk? :P
<exalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuGZKd63vhI&feature=related
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...noten zelf was best goed te doen
<exalt> de bouwtekeningen staan online MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...ik bedoelde een "echte" piano alleen dan elektrisch :)
<StefandeVries> exalt: das geen elektrische piano..das een synthesizer.
<StefandeVries> heeft zelf geen speakers, toch wel redleijk vitaal voor een digitale piano
<MrChrisDruif> Maar een hoop dingen waren goed te vinden...
<MrChrisDruif> Die volta-herhaling bijv. lastig te vinden eerst
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik snap nu beter hoe die handleiding werkt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar soms duurt het zoeken/uitvinden langer dan je denkt. Wat je daar ziet is een dag werk geweest :P
<MrChrisDruif> Om de opmaak zo netjes te krijgen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar vond dit wel prettiger werken dan met een GUI :P
<StefandeVries> ja hè:p
<StefandeVries> Hier leer je veel meer van
<StefandeVries> en de mogelijkheden zijn uitgebreid
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik "mis" nog wel wat mogelijkheden...maar misschien heb ik ze nog niet gevonden
<StefandeVries> zoals?
<MrChrisDruif> Kben nog opzoek naar het D.S. symbool
<MrChrisDruif> Die kringel s
<StefandeVries> Da Capo Al Segno?
<StefandeVries> Dal Segno*
<MrChrisDruif> Die ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Da Capo Al Segno kan ook wel hoor ;), maar dan moet je wel ergens een segno hebben :P
<MrChrisDruif> Bij "A" moet die komen
<MrChrisDruif> En ik moet ook nog een Fine erin kwijt
<StefandeVries> http://lilypond.org/doc/v2.12/Documentation/user/music-glossary/dal-segno
<MrChrisDruif> En ook nog een D.C. al Fine
<MrChrisDruif> Die ja thnx :D
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> http://lilypond.org/doc/v2.12/Documentation/user/lilypond/index.html een goede reference
<StefandeVries> ik ben spelen en daarna weg
<StefandeVries> succes nog, MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> tot later, allen
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ciao
<StefandeVries> Goed, Phantom of The Opera - voetpartij -> done!
<StefandeVries> Later ;)
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen doei doei
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> heb een verrassing
<hajour> vandaag ben ik naar het gemeente huis gegaan
<hajour> en mijn plan verteld .en ze waren heel enthousiast
<hajour> ok dit heb ik in gedachten
<MrChrisDruif> Hai
<hajour> in friesland zitten veel werkloze ict ers
<MrChrisDruif> Verteld :D
<MrChrisDruif> -d
<hajour> langdurig werkloze
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, maar die heb je door het hele lang lijkt me?
<hajour> ik heb verteld over het vrijwilligers werk hier en dat het ook binnenkort geschikt zal zijn voor scholen en over speechcontrol
<hajour> klein beginnen he
<MrChrisDruif> In het fantastische Fryslân ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, wat is binnenkort geschikt voor scholen?
<hajour> dus zei ik waarom niet die werkloze mensen laten werken bij ubuntu als ze willen met behoud van uitkering
<hajour> edubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Edubuntu bestaat toch al heel lang? :D
<hajour> spraak schrijf programma enzo is nog niet echt super he
<MrChrisDruif> En voor scholen kan je beter LTS versie gebruiken, dus die versie is al bijna een jaar uit
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dat bedoel je...SpeechControl
<hajour> beleid van scholen is kinderen met handicaps zo veel mogelijk op gewone scholen houden
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hajour> maar goed bijna 2 uur daar gepraat
<hajour> en ze hebben er wel oren naar
<hajour> waren zeer geintereseerd
<MrChrisDruif> En misschien een mooie clausule erin?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat als ze bijv. een half jaar of jaar goed gewerkt hebben voor dat project, dat dan de gemeente hun een baan naar behoren moeten aanbieden?
<hajour> als dit van start gaat is ubuntu blij bijstand blij maar ook mensen uit aow blij .al kunnen ze maar een paar uurtjes per dag
<hajour> mee bezig
<MrChrisDruif> Ik draag alleen ideeën aan :)
<hajour> ook wil ik proberen om de gemeente zover te krijgen aan die mensen de nodige middelen te schenken bijv. pc
<hajour> dus voor sense en dooitze binnenkort hebben jullie je friese vertalers
<hajour> zei toch dat ik wel een weg vind
<hajour> en heb ook gezegd dat ik bij sommige dingen hulp nodig heb
<hajour> ik will dat z helpen met coaches te regelen voor mensen die dat nodig hebben onder andere
<hajour> vanmiddag uitgedacht en gewoon naar binnen gelopen daar en me plan verteld
<hajour> dat was het
<hajour> nou wat vinden jullie ervan?
<hajour> pfff wel heel stuk was dat om te typen zeg
<hajour> rawchid ben je aanwezig?
<hajour> zie boven :P
<hajour> en JanC
<hajour> Ronnie,
<Ronnie> hajour: pong
<hajour> ping
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het een goed plan hajour, maar hoe zit het dan met de sollicitatie-plicht?
<Ronnie> is het de bedoeling dat ik ga teruglezen
<hajour> eerste half jaar niet nodig wil erinn hebben mensen moeten tot rust kunnen komen en eer wennen
<hajour> ja ronnie
<hajour> Ronnie,  bedoel ik
<Ronnie> hajour: vanaf welke tijd?
<hajour> eer=weer
<JanC> 23:40 ongeveer Ronnie
<hajour> morgen heb ik al een afspraak in gemeentehuis
<hajour> denk dat het een paar maanden kost voor echt alles rond is
<RawChid> Hallo
<hajour> misschien eerder maar tja overheid erkt niet heel erg snel meestal
<hajour> werkt bedoel ik
<MrChrisDruif> Als je geluk heb vanaf september hajour
<RawChid> Heel erg niet snel
<hajour> yep
<RawChid> Behalve wanneer er bezuinigd (op het onderwijs) moet worden
<RawChid> Dan kan het ineens binnen een half jaar
<hajour> doel is voor die mensen dat ze weer een kans gaan krijgen
<hajour> en ubuntu is ook geholpen dan
<hajour> win win situatie
<hajour> maar wil beginnen met eerst zo n 5 mensen iedereen moet ook nog wennen natuurlijk
<hajour> en dan opbouwen
<hajour> maar ik ga hier ook hulp bij krijgen van gemeente
<hajour> hehe heb UndiFineD  voor het eerst verbouwereerd zien kijken vanmiddag dat ik het vertelde
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Dat maakt me blij :D
<hajour> lol
<hajour> hij zo en je ben t gewoon naar binnen gelopen daar heel ongelovig zei hij dat
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<hajour> dus ik zeg ja ik ben gewoon naar binnengestapt en mijn plan verteld
<hajour> spontane actie
<hajour> zo is speechcontrol ook ontstaan
<hajour> even iemand spreken in speechcontrol iedergeval dat hoop ik
<Ronnie> hajour: klinkt goed
<hajour> :)
<hajour> vanmiddag bedacht
<Ronnie> moet zeggen dat ik nu wat andere dingen aan mijn hoofd heb, en alles nog niet op een rijtje heb ;)
<hajour> geeft niks hoopte wat goed nieuws te kunnen brengen das all
<hajour> welterusten allemaal
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-19
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen!
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :D
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat 't/
<MrChrisDruif> Weet jij of het mogelijk is om zo'n maatstreep én een letter én een segno-teken te geven?
<MrChrisDruif> Wel goed, best lekker geslapen. En jij StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> heerlijk geslapen, maar na 2 uur voetenwerk niet zo raar:P
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<StefandeVries> wat voor maatstreep? wat voor letter? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Een hele normale maatstreep ;)
<StefandeVries> http://lilypond.org/doc/v2.12/Documentation/user/lilypond/Bars ;)
<MrChrisDruif> En gewoon zo'n rehearsal letter, van "We gaan verder bij "A""
<StefandeVries> achter de noot zet je dan ^"A", volgens mij
<StefandeVries> dus c^"a" of c^a
<StefandeVries> Dat moet je even proberen, dat weet ik namelijk niet 100% zeker
<MrChrisDruif> met \mark \default begint hij gewoon bij a en incrementeert iedere keer als je \mark \default gebruikt :P
<StefandeVries> ow
<StefandeVries> nou, goed:P
<StefandeVries> denk ik:p
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik kan niet \default en \blablaSegno gebruiken
<StefandeVries> hmm..
<StefandeVries> ik heb zelf nooit met zulke herhalingen hoeven te werken(vooral omdat ik meestal alles twee keer noteer)
<StefandeVries> dat antwoord blijf ik je schuldig
<MrChrisDruif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595695/ me huidige code
<StefandeVries> mooi opgemaakt
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx, ik ben een voormalig programmeur :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hou dus van overzicht :P
<StefandeVries> grappig, ik spring op bijna dezelfde manier in:P
<MrChrisDruif> en dit komt eruit: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/radetzky.pdf
<StefandeVries> Ik heb voor een aantal mensen eens een gospelnummer voor een keyboard/synthesizer moeten arrangeren, met dit als code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595846/   ziet er overzichtelijk uit, of niet
<StefandeVries> ?
<StefandeVries> heel simpel nummer, dat wel
<StefandeVries> En zo ziet het eruit: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/mainkeyboard.pdf
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt bekend :P Bijna zelfde format inderdaad :D
<StefandeVries> van datzelfde lied moet ik nog een pianoarrangement maken, maar dat kost iets meer tijd met akkoorden en zo, linkerhand en rechterhand
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<StefandeVries> =)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar school
<StefandeVries> Tot later, MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag!
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag
<StefandeVries> Rustig hier, zo te zien?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries, DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Hoi MrChrisDruif :D
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben op dit moment met les 7 van python cursus
<DooitzedeJong> bezig
<DooitzedeJong> shame shame
<MrChrisDruif> Is nog niet gelukt met die Segno-symbol en rehearsal notatie :P
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Was tegen Stefan, Dooitze :)
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ik zit op school, dus nee:P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zeg dat het bij MIJ nog niet gelukt was :P
<StefandeVries> oowww..:P
<MrChrisDruif> Wil maar niet lukken...
<StefandeVries> Hmm, vreemd
<MrChrisDruif> Net als aan het eind nog D.C. al Fine te zetten <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Ik kan 1 van beide neerzetten op die plaats
<StefandeVries> ^"D.C. al Fine"
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<MrChrisDruif> Da Capo al Fine
<StefandeVries> Als je dat erbij zet
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, gewoon ^"D.C. al Fine" erin zetten?
<StefandeVries1> Leraar moest ethernetkabel hebben voor schoolalptops.. -.-
<MrChrisDruif> Faal?
<StefandeVries1> ja, ik zit nu op netwerk\
<StefandeVries1> wifi
<StefandeVries1> ik ga, nog even biologie leren
<StefandeVries1> later, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries1: Weet je hoe ik dat kan centreren die DC?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb wat leuks gemaakt :P
<DooitzedeJong> hiervoor heb je libnotify-bin nodig
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595994/
<MrChrisDruif> En wat doet het? Ik haal het er niet helemaal uto
<MrChrisDruif> uit
<MrChrisDruif> *
<DooitzedeJong> Als je de juiste bestand bij de juiste extensie typt, wordt er een notify weergeven rechtsboven in het scherm
<DooitzedeJong> lukt he?
<DooitzedeJong> het?
<MrChrisDruif> Een soort van oefen appje?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Is een class eigenlijk een groepje defs bij elkaar?
<CasW> Niet helemaal
<CasW> Een class is zegmaar een object
<CasW> En die kan functies en 'eigenschappen' (variabelen) hebben
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> dus als ik binnen een class voeg_toe(self, naam, mailadres) heb
<DooitzedeJong> moet ik bijv
<DooitzedeJong> adresboek(voeg_toe, Dooitze, dooitzehohio@gail.com)
<DooitzedeJong> om dat op te roepen
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<CasW> Ik weet niet, waar is je code?
<CasW> (Lijkt me eigenlijk niet)
<DooitzedeJong> Dezelfde als op het stickie
<DooitzedeJong> Les 7
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me dat adresboek moet veranderen in voeg_toe en misschien ook voeg_out uit de haakjes weg moet halen....maar dat gok ik alleen
<CasW> Paste hem even
<CasW> Nee, lijkt me niet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<CasW> Lijkt me eerder een functie vraag_op(naam)
<CasW> Maar dat kan ik dus niet weten omdat ik de code hier niet heb
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/nUV/
<CasW> Dit adresboek heeft geen functie om maar één naam op te vragen (maak er een!)
<CasW> Trouwens, tip, er mogen een paar stukken wel een try-except statement hebben
<CasW> Welkom leoquant
<leoquant> hoi CasW
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<CasW> Hej Rachelle
<Rachelle> zucht zorgverzekeringen -_-'
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi
<Rachelle> zucht bij verzekeringen werken soms echt sukkels
<Rachelle> ik heb voor een behandeling een machtiging van 2250 euro voor dit jaar.  Ik zit al ver over de normale vergoeding heen en ineens doen ze moeilijk :S
<Rachelle> hoi hajour
<Rachelle> hannie,
<hannie> Dag commandoline, mag ik vragen of je even naar iets van mij kijkt?
<hannie> Rachelle, hoe gaat-ie?
<commandoline> hannie: natuurlijk
<hannie> commandoline, http://paste.ubuntu.com/596054/
<MrChrisDruif> Heb ik iets gemist?
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb even geëxperimenteerd met een lijst [], maar nu moet het
<hannie> naar een directory {} worden getransporteerd
<hannie> commandoline,  is dat mogelijk?
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> laat ik maar even een hint geven dan:
<Rachelle> wel goed. jij?
<hannie> volgens ditzelfde principe?
<commandoline> woordenlijst[woorden[0]] = woorden[1]
<hannie> commandoline, fantastisch, daar ga ik dan mee aan de slag.
<commandoline> misschien nog mooier:
<commandoline> engels, fries = regel.split()
<commandoline> woordelijst[engels] = fries
<hannie> commandoline, kijk, naar zoiets zocht ik. Ik wil elke regel splitsen in En en Fri
<hannie> key en value
<commandoline> achter de schermen gebeurt hetzelfde
 * MrChrisDruif is happy :D
<MrChrisDruif> De twee belangrijkste stukken die ik wilde digitaliseren zijn zo goed als af :D
<MrChrisDruif> eentje helemaal volgens mij :D
<hannie> commandoline, maar hier gaan we dus uit van een lijst, niet van een directory? Of heb ik het nog niet goed begrepen?
<commandoline> hannie: .split() geeft standaard een lijst terug
<commandoline> woordenlijst is hier gewoon een dictionary
<commandoline> en:
<commandoline> engels, fries = ['accept', 'akseptearje']
<commandoline> is een trucje
<hannie> commandoline, maar dan  moet het toch als woordenlijst = {} gedeclareerd worden
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> ok, ik denk dat ik nu wel e.e.a. kan gaan uitproberen.
<commandoline> ok, succes :)
<hannie> commandoline, mijn dank is weer groot.
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, is er iets gelukt waardoor je blij bent?
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ja, ik ben al de hele dag bezig met Lilypond :D
<MrChrisDruif> En nu heb ik twee stukken digitaal
<hannie> oei, daar moet ik naar googelen
<RawChid> 1 goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> Hai RawChid
<hannie> RawChid, ook zo
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, ik zag Rachelle ook actief volgens mij; Hai Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> lilypond.org hannie
 * Rachelle zwaait
<RawChid> ook zo?
 * MrChrisDruif knuffelt Rachelle
<RawChid> hannie, ik heb met po-files gewerkt!
<hannie> RawChid, ook een goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> BRB
<hannie> RawChid, in poedit of Lokalize, of iets anders?
<Rachelle> ^_^ *knuffelt terug*
<RawChid> poedit en gtranslate
<RawChid> Met poedit kon ik beter vertalingen mergen
<RawChid> Overnemen van een ander pakket (oudere versie)
<hannie> RawChid, ik werk met Lokalize
<RawChid> En een ander pakket had ik met gtranslator gedaan
<RawChid> Oke hannie, is die fijn?
<RawChid> Die ga ik nog eens uitproberen
<hannie> RawChid, ik ben er tevreden over. Vertaalgeheugen e.d.
<RawChid> Ja, dat lijkt me wel handig
<RawChid> Dat je net zoals op LP suggesties ofzo krijgt?
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<commandoline> hoi
<RawChid> hannie, zit jij op KDE?
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
 * MrChrisDruif back
<StefandeVries> wb, MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx beide :)
<RawChid> Er wordt aardig wat af ge-wb't
<hannie> RawChid, je kunt in de gnome-omgeving ook kde-toepassingen installeren
<hannie> Kost wel wat meer schijfruimte natuurlijk
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb Lokalize nu installed. Maar aan het uiterlijk leek het gelijk op KDE
<RawChid> +te zien
<hannie> RawChid, ja het uiterlijk id van KDE. Alle programma's met een 'k' er in zijn van kde
<hannie> slimme jongens die dat bedacht hebben
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Pas op met zulke uitspraken. Voor je het weet zit er hier een wijsneus die het tegendeel bewijst
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> over 'slimme jongens' bedoel je?
<RawChid> Oh, ik doelde op " Alle programma's met een 'k'.... "
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :D
<RawChid> never mind
<StefandeVries> hoi MrChrisDruif
<hannie> ah....
<MrChrisDruif> Wanna see my work StefandeVries? :D
<StefandeVries> jow, waarom niet..:p
<MrChrisDruif> Nog 1 issue op te lossen volgens mij :D
<StefandeVries> Heb je de oplossing mbt DC al fine gevonden?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/amsterdam.pdf & http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/radetzky.pdf
<StefandeVries> Mooi, mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Bij Amsterdam steeds die maatnummers. dat vind ik altijd hidnerlijk:p
<MrChrisDruif> Bij die andere toch ook?
<MrChrisDruif> Bij Rad ook
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar het viel me alleen bij de eerste op
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind dat super chill :D
<StefandeVries> ik vind t irritant:P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar als je 164 maten hebt, en er wordt gezegd vanaf maat x gaan we weer verder (meestal in de buurt van rehearsal marks, alsnog), dan is het gewoon super chill....en soms moet je ook op een specifieke maat beginnen, dus echt :D
<StefandeVries> ik ben meestal degene die begeleidt, dus dat mag ik altijd zeggen: "We beginnen weer in de herhaling van het refrein" :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar in een orkest moet je luisteren naar een dirigent ;)
<commandoline> oja? :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat moet je in een combo ook. Maar als je speelt wat er staat, hoef je niet eens te kijken naar een dirigent xD
<StefandeVries> En ritmevertragingen bepaal ik met m'n orgel
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...let's agree that we disagree! :D
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> ligt er ook aan dat jij meestal moet volgen(niet lullig bedoeld) en ik de kar mag trekken omdat ik drie instrumenten tegelijk speel, eigenlijk :P
<StefandeVries> Piano(rechts), bas(links) en drums(automaitsch)
<StefandeVries> en ik heb m'n volgende keyboard uitgezocht
<Rachelle> hmmm iemand hier met verstand van auteursrechten?
<JanC> Rachelle: ik ken er wel wat van
<Rachelle> bij LGPL-software.  Is het daarbij toegestaan de klassen te over-erven (onder eigen licentie)?
<JanC> Rachelle: goeie vraag  ;)
<Rachelle> het lijkt consensis te zijn dat het mag maar still
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat je de code voor je eigen klassen onder een eigen licentie mag uitbrengen, maar dat de klassen wanneer ze in gebruik zijn dan een soort hybride licentie hebben...
<Rachelle> ik wil mijn framework expres LGPL maken zodat je met close source er tegenaan mag linken
<Rachelle> echter voor de models ed is het de bedoeling dat je doet over-erven van generieke klassen
<JanC> Rachelle: zolang de anderen jouw code gewoon importeren en niet wijzigen of zo kunnen ze vziw gewoon overerven
<Rachelle> kej :) Dat vermoedde ik al
<Rachelle> class Service_MyService extends Service {
<Rachelle> dat idee
<JanC> trouwens, vergeet ook niet dat zolang bedrijven niet distribueren ze in feite kunnen doen wat ze willen  ;)
<Rachelle> ja ik weet dat het alleen voor distribueren geld
<Rachelle> distribueren/doorverkopen
<JanC> verkopen is ook distribueren natuurlijk
<JanC> tenzij mensen willen betalen zonder iets te krijgen  :P
<JanC> dat lijkt me wel handig  :P
<Rachelle> en verhinderen dat mensen die code kunnen wijzigen is ook verboden :)
<Rachelle> LGPL v3
<JanC> Rachelle: je kan zo'n dingen ook altijd aan de juristen van de FSF vragen, of aan iemand als Arnoud van http://blog.iusmentis.com/
<Rachelle> je bedoeld deze? http://blog.iusmentis.com/2011/03/23/mag-je-lgpl-software-subclassen/
<Rachelle> had ik al gevonden
<JanC> ah, kijk, iemand was je voor  ☺
<Rachelle> De instelling van Arnoud is dat het mag
<Rachelle> :)  mijn werkgever is slimmer
<JanC> ja, en dat zelfs als een rechter de tekst niet duidelijk vindt, hij/zij naar het "gewoonterecht" zal kijken
<Rachelle> die betaald mij gewoon voor een fork te maken
<Rachelle> ik ben tot nu toe de enige auteursrechthoudende dus mag de software rustig forken onder een andere licentie
<Rachelle> had wel een maffe droom vanacht
<JanC> de dingen die je aanpast voor je werkgever zijn ook onder jouw auteursrecht?
<Rachelle> alleen de primaire rechten, economische niet
<Rachelle> wordt echt een fork voor hem en krijg daar ook dik voor betaald
<Rachelle> wb leoquant
<Rachelle> die fork is straks ook niet meer compatible met de "mainline"
<Rachelle> en ik draag er straks (buiten werktijd) ook geen verantwoording over
<Rachelle> ach ja hij de code, ik er geld voor en mag de docu ed voor de mainline gebruiken
<Rachelle> wat wil je nog meer?
<leoquant> mag ik even er dwars doorheen, met een vraagje? wie dat de wie is wie pagina op de website van ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> dat=doet
<Rachelle> hoi exalt
<exalt> Hey Rachelle
<exalt> kom ook eens langs in ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het eigenlijk Rachelle?
<Rachelle> wel goed. wel moe
<Rachelle> jij
<MrChrisDruif> Verrot, wisselstoring tussen Den Haag & Zoetermeer...over een stuk waar ik normaal 30 minuten over doe 2 uur over gedaan <_<"
<Rachelle> :(
<Rachelle> heb ik ook eens gehad. Van ellende maar over amsterdam terug naar DB gegaan
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, heb nog een half uurtje mee kunnen spelen op de muziek, dus nog een klein beetje goed gekomen
<MrChrisDruif> Er zou vervangend vervoer zijn/komen
<Rachelle> je kent de NS toch? kan je doorsnee vergeten
<MrChrisDruif> ....maar we (ik en nog twee) zijn uiteindelijk teruggegaan naar Centraal en met de trein naar Zoetermeer gegaan...toen nog een stukkie met de RandstadRail
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Was de HTM in dit geval :P
<Rachelle> ik heb ooit op utrecht CS vastgestaan toen met die brand
<MrChrisDruif> Brand?
<MrChrisDruif> Vind je het erg als ik dat niet (meer) weet? :P
<Rachelle> toen dat wisselhuisje afgefikt was
<Rachelle> en 2 dagen utrecht CS plat lag
<MrChrisDruif> ....owkay....enige herkenning :)
<Rachelle> niks uitleg, opvang, vervoer of wat dan ook
<Rachelle> ik heb me uiteindelijk in een bus naar breda gepropt en daar de IC  naar DB gepakt
<MrChrisDruif> Wij hadden nog enigszins uitleg en belofte op vv....maar toch niet :P
<Rachelle> echt toen ik in die IC zat en hij ging rijden. Zo'n enorme opluchting
<Rachelle> ding tong station tilburg. ding dong station den bosch (home sweet home)
<MrChrisDruif> Joyeus :D
<Rachelle> enorm lang over gedaan maar ik was thuis
<Rachelle> genoeg mensen hebben in utrecht moeten overnachten
<MrChrisDruif> Jij blij :)
<Rachelle> gelukkig kon ik combineren. : hmmm die bus gaat naar breda CS, vanuit breda rijd er een directe trein naar DB
<Rachelle> het was een rot rit naar breda maar goed :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ook, ik dacht "RR wel naar Centraal, in Zoetermeer rijdt RR, vanaf Centraal rijdt trein.....MOOI!"
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> het klote die dag was dat ik behoorlijk slecht begon te voelen
<StefandeVries> en anderen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries
<Rachelle> iets met veel te laat zijn met de medicijnen
<StefandeVries> hoi MrChrisDruif :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, je hebt ook medicijnen voor je ziekte? (Ben ff naam kwijt)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Syndroom van Asperger
<StefandeVries> Goed, MrChrisDruif. Morgen jarig :)
<Rachelle> nee voor wat anders. Maar lijf vind het evengoed niet leuk als ik ze "vergeet"
<Rachelle> alvast gefeliciteerd
<StefandeVries> dank je
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, alvast gefeliciteerd jongen. Hoe oud wordt je als ik vragen mag?
<StefandeVries> 17
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, bijna volwassen :P
<StefandeVries> Geestelijk al lang :P
<StefandeVries> Ahum
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal je vertellen dat ik me niet meer 17 voel, maar de overgang naar "ouder" gaat gelukkig geleidelijk :)
<Rachelle> ach troost je .  Ik heb klasgenoten van 21 die niet volwassen zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Joy, filosofie :P Sommige mensen worden niet volwassen maar meerderjarig :) Anders hebben van zichzelf al een volwassen geest en worden alleen ouder :)
<MrChrisDruif> Andere*
<StefandeVries> En anderen kan leeftijd niks schelen, maar halen uit het leven wat erin zit ;)
 * MrChrisDruif *geen dank O:-)*
<StefandeVries> Tevreden met je bladmuziek?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, alleen nog die Segno-symbool ples rehearsal teken :D
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij :P
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> LO
<StefandeVries> Ik ga slapen
<StefandeVries> tot morgen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<Ronnie> helaas: "We regret to inform you that Canonical will not be offering sponsorship for accommodation and travel to you for the upcoming Ubuntu Developer Summit in Budapest."
<MrChrisDruif> Too bad Ronnie. hajour kreeg gelukkig wel :)
<Ronnie> ja, dat hoorde ik. ze zetten hoog in op a11y
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif:  http://84.86.207.22:8000/ <== de nieuwe ubuntu map die ik op het moment aan het maken ben :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...ik zie alleen 2 symbolen...dat klopt?
<Ronnie> ja, je kunt meerdere markers aan de map toevoegen
<Ronnie> en straks kan het aantal typen gemakkelijk uitgebreid worden
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik zag nog geen map ;)
<Ronnie> traag met laden zeker ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Klaar met laden :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Chromium
<MrChrisDruif> Om je volgende vraag vast te beantwoorden :P
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: dat trage, dat is mijn server ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...view the map :P
<Ronnie> hehe
<Ronnie> UX issue
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...alleen jij nog op de kaart? :P
<MrChrisDruif> En een canonical server ofzo?
<Ronnie> ja, ik heb er even wat testdata erop gezet
<MrChrisDruif> Vroeg of hij me fysieke locatie mocht bijhouden....en ik ga er vanuit dat ik je kan vertrouwen
<MrChrisDruif> Dus ik heb ja gezegd
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: waarop heb je ja gezegd?
<Ronnie> ow, die geolocation. Dat is een HTML5 feature die je locatie opzoekt aan hand van GPS of je IP, om zo de kaart op de juiste plaats in te zoomen
<MrChrisDruif> http://84.86.207.22:8000/map/ <= wou me locatie volgen
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom kom ik nog niet op de kaart? :P
<Ronnie> heb je op "Create Marker" geklikt, en daar een marker aangemaakt?>
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...mag ik dat gewoon zelf doen? :P
<Ronnie> als je wil, morgen is de data toch weer weg
<Ronnie> je mag als je wil de hele map vervuilen
<Ronnie> gewoon een heel server-park gaan bouwen enzo ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wouw :D Heb ik altijd al gewild :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik woon te klein daarvoor ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow....I'm off....morgen gaat belletje alweer vroeg...geen ontbijt...KAK! Dan maar eitje met brood als ontbijt
<MrChrisDruif> Later Ronnie
<RawChid> Leuk Ronnie
<Ronnie> jaja
<RawChid> Waar is het eigenlijk voor?
<RawChid> Steunpunten?
<Ronnie> maps.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-20
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Firefox heeft het daar moeilijk mee
<leoquant> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> en hannie
<leoquant> en lordnoid
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo commandoline
<hannie> dag leoquant e.a.
<hannie> leoquant, komt er geen log van de laatste python-les?
<lordnoid> hoi leoquant
<commandoline> hannie: CasW heeft alles bij lopen typen en die log staat online
<commandoline> (dat log?)
<hannie> commandoline, maar niet bij mwanzo
<hannie> ja, waar vind ik die? niet op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<commandoline> hmm, de wiki moet idd bijgewerkt worden
<commandoline> zal ik wel even doen, dan zoek ik meteen de logs op...
<commandoline> momentje
<hannie> heel fijn :)
<leoquant> ja dat klopt, ik heb heel adhoc ook logs gerplaatst op verzoek van hannie
<leoquant> maar dat was haastwerk
<hannie> leoquant, ja, dat was de log van 16-4-2011
<leoquant> ja, de tijden kloppen niet, maar je was even geholpen
<hannie> leoquant, commandoline wordt er een beetje bijgehouden hoeveel deelnemers er wekelijks de cursus Python volgen?
<leoquant> hannie, nee en ja, ik volg de deelname
<leoquant> en heb ook die leden individueel benaderd
<leoquant> toen we van kanaal veranderden
<hannie> leoquant, volgens mij zijn er heel wat afgehaakt
<leoquant> maar de inschrijflijst is niet correct meer
<leoquant> hannie, helaas zijn er nooit zoveel geweest
<leoquant> we hebben tussen de 4/6 vaste klanten, en ook die kunnen niet elk weekend
<commandoline> nou, niet zoveel, de Engelse cursus is gestopt halverwege door gebrek aan deelnemers
<hannie> In het begin wel, maar daarna werd het minder en minder. Dat vind ik jammer,
<DooitzedeJong> Jullie doen het wel heel goed hoor
<leoquant> commandoline, ik ben blij met de deelnemers en de aantallen
<hannie> vooral omdat commandoline en stefandevries en jij het zo goed doen
<leoquant> maar we zijn nooit gestart met 20 leden
<leoquant> hannie, +1
<leoquant> ik wil enkel het aantal afvallers relativeren
<hannie> leoquant, ik vraag mij af of ik er iets aan kan doen. Misschien de oorspronkelijke deelnemers aanschrijven?
<leoquant> we hebben trouwe cursisten
<leoquant> hannie, ik meldt het elke keer via irc
<leoquant> en mailinglisten
<hannie> leoquant, dat is waar en dat zou voldoende moeten zijn om mensen te enthousiasmeren
<leoquant> individueel aanschrijven is een goed idee eigenlijk
<leoquant> maar ik benader ze het liefst individueel via irc
<hannie> kan ook, als ze aanwezig zijn
<leoquant> niet iedereen laat zijn emailadres achter op een wiki
<leoquant> hannie, soms vraag ik anderen hen te attenderen op de cursus wanneer ze er niet zijn
<leoquant> hoe ver moet je gaan?
<hannie> ik vind dat jij al al het mogelijke gedaan hebt
<hannie> commandoline, eerlijk gezegd wist ik niet dat er een Engelse cursus was.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik was er regelmatig moet ik toegeven
<DooitzedeJong> niet
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, een mens heeft misschien ook andere bezigheden, hè
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Zoals Jams organiseren :P
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, heb jij de jam in Friesland georganiseerd?
<DooitzedeJong> JA
<leoquant> maar die inschrijflijst klopt niet meer, en als ik de eerste logs bekijk waren er zo'n 8 deelnemers wat al veel is.
<commandoline> ok, de logs staan online
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFineD heeft de locatie geregeld
<hannie> commandoline, dank je wel
<leoquant> commandoline, thx
<commandoline> moet nog wel wat aan toegevoegd
<commandoline> maar zo zijn de links er iig
<hannie> Dan ga ik nu weer aan het werk. Doei, doei
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, moeten foto's en verslagen nog aan dat loco approval document toegevoegd?
<DooitzedeJong> nah, we hebben bijna geen fotos gemaakt
<DooitzedeJong> Alleen tijdens de opname
<DooitzedeJong> s
<leoquant> verslaglegging is en leuk, en belangrijk denk ik...
<leoquant> moet eerst dat document eens opsporen
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> leek mij al vij uitgebreid
<leoquant> vrij
<hannie> commandoline, hier ben ik nog even.
<commandoline> hannie: één link doet het niet?
<hannie> De log 'vragen' is gelukt, maar die van de les niet
<commandoline> ja, dat zag ik zonet dus ook
<hannie> geeft niet, ik dacht ik meld het maar even
<hannie> Ik begin maar met wat ik mij nog kan herinneren
<commandoline> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/16/%23ubuntu-nl-klas.html#t18:30
<commandoline> ik was vergeten dat we naar ubuntu-nl-klas waren gegaan...
<hannie> Yes, hij is er. Veel dank
<leoquant> hee zippo^ doe mij maar erkan!
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<zippo^> hey leoquant ! (-:
<hannie> hallo Rachelle
<zippo^> ook hey racel
<zippo^> Rachelle,
<DooitzedeJong> Heey Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi hannie , zippo^ en DooitzedeJong
<zippo^> erg dat erkan er niet is, leoquant ?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: hoe staat het eigenlijk met het online plaatsen van de opname van de Pythonles?
<erkan^> tevreden, leoquant ?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline dat duurt nog wel even
<DooitzedeJong> het is een groot bestand
<DooitzedeJong> Mijn computer kan het bijna niet aan
<DooitzedeJong> en ik heb nog andere dingen te doen
<commandoline> ok, heeft geen haast, we hebben nog de logs van wat CasW heeft getypt in de tussentijd :)
<lordnoid> hmm zou ubuntu-nl je een intel xeon 8-core willen sponsoren?
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Zou wel mooi zijn
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb nu maar een slap dual coreetje
<DooitzedeJong> openshot kan niet zo goed overweg met grote opnames
<JanC> als die video ergens on-line staat kan iemand anders die transcoderen ?
<DooitzedeJong> Jawel
<JanC> of moet die ook nog bewerkt worden?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Die bevat nog een aantal foutjes
<lordnoid> ik dacht dat dat transcoderen juist was om m kleiner te krijgen
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<JanC> normaal bewerk je wel eerst voor je transcodeert  ;)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> maar ik had eerst webm zonder timestamps
<JanC> nu ja, kwaliteit is misschien niet zó relevant voor dit (het is geen kunstproductie)
<DooitzedeJong> Toen heb ik het getranscodeerd naar theorie
<DooitzedeJong> neu
<JanC> transcoderen naar theora lijkt me niet zo'n goed idee
<lordnoid> inderdaad het moet natuurlijk wel theorie worden :P
<DooitzedeJong> theora
<DooitzedeJong> Valt mee
<JanC> je kan toch gewoon tijdscodes toevoegen aan een WebM/VP8 zonder transcoderen?
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> Niet dat ik weet
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<JanC> eh?
<lordnoid> ik wil m best converteren op een phenom x4 maar hoe krijg je dat grote bestand naar hier
<DooitzedeJong> Ja dat is het probleem
<lordnoid> als dat kon zou iedereen net zo goed de grote kunnen downloaden :P
<JanC> hoe groot is dat bestand?
<DooitzedeJong> ja:P
<DooitzedeJong> +- 800MB Webm
<lordnoid> ohh das wel te doen
<JanC> da's toch niet zo groot?  ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Tja
<RawChid> Dropbox
<lordnoid> op de wetransfer gooien :P
<DooitzedeJong> met verbinding van 0,8 kbps
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<lordnoid> https://www.wetransfer.com/
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel 0,8 Mbps
<JanC> je hebt inbelinternet?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is uploadsnelheid
<RawChid> Dat is sneller dan ik heb
<DooitzedeJong> lordnoid, leuk idee maar het gaat niet om het transcoderen maar om het monteren
<DooitzedeJong> oh?
<lordnoid> oh monteren kan ik niet :P
<JanC> da's een paar uurtjes uploaden of zo?  ;)
<lordnoid> ik bedoelde meer als je een "af" bestand hebt kan ik m omzetten naar een ander formaat
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dat lukt mij ook wel :P
<lordnoid> oh oke
<lordnoid> ik dacht dat dat te lang duurde op je cpu :P
 * Rachelle trekt een glaslijntje naar DooitzedeJong (A)
<JanC> DooitzedeJong: wat moet er gebeuren qua monteren?
<erkan^> !cola
<DooitzedeJong> Even wat duidelijkheid scheppen door wat titeltjes
<DooitzedeJong> Ben bezig met monteren
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline doet het wel goed voor de camera
<DooitzedeJong> of niet  Marten
<DooitzedeJong> Ander onderwerp
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet echt nodig weer eens een realtime kernel installeren
<StefandeVries> Jack? :P
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<StefandeVries> Oh
<DooitzedeJong> Dat doe ik nog wel eens bij jouw:P
<JanC> realtime kernel heb je normaal toch echt niet nodig?
<DooitzedeJong> Wel als je uitermate gebruik wilt maken van de resources die je hebt
<DooitzedeJong> door een bepaald programma
<JanC> die is bedoeld voor low-latency sturing en zo
<DooitzedeJong> niet alleen
<DooitzedeJong> Het geeft bepaalde programma's voorrang
<StefandeVries> realtime audioprocessing bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> de normale kernel kan dat ook
<StefandeVries> onmisbaar in een studio
<DooitzedeJong> ...
<lordnoid> hoe doen al die studio's dan dan met logic pro? :P
<JanC> al zat er wel een bugje in een aantal recente kernels  ;)
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: dat zijn geen echte studio's:P
<lordnoid> aha
<lordnoid> cubase?
<StefandeVries> Alleen gebruikt op Mac OS X
<JanC> Mac OS X kernel heeft minder features voor low-latency dan een standaard linux kernel  :P
<lordnoid> maar geen realtime os
<DooitzedeJong> JanC +1 , StefandeVries wanneer ga je Jack gebruiken? :P
<StefandeVries> JanC: oh. tjsa, ik heb nooit een vertraging gemerkt bij het opnemen van diverse instrumenten, daar komt het op neer
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: Wanneer ga je eens ophouden met drammen over Jack? :P
<DooitzedeJong> Wanneer ga jij daar eens aan toegeven StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Niet. De software die ik gebruik volstaat. Out-of-the-box. Ideaal
<StefandeVries> Even eten
<DooitzedeJong> ok doeg
<JanC> mits de juiste configuratie (en die is normaal wel okee) *en* van correct gebruik van de PulseAudio API door je programma's moet je gewoon realtime audioprocessing kunnen doen met een gewone kernel...
<JanC> tenzij je extreme dingen wil doen
<commandoline> ok, de python wiki is nu helemaal up-to-date, ook de laatste onderwerpen die we (StefandeVries en ik) nog willen bespreken staan erop.
<commandoline> die onderwerpen in 1 les bespreken wordt krap, in 2 lessen gaat wel.
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi Rachelle
<CasW> En anderen
<CasW> Hoe is het hier?
<lordnoid> best wel vrij en open
<CasW> Ah, kijk daarom kwam ik hier, hier ben ik goed, hier ga ik niet weer weg :)
<lordnoid> :)
<Rachelle> hier wel goed.  Al moet ik nog boodschappe doen
<Rachelle> geen zin in
<CasW> Achja, wat moet dat moet
<Rachelle> helaas ja. net als de was en dat stomme huiswerk
<CasW> Haha, ja, inderdaad
<CasW> Ik ga morgen richting Oostenrijk, skitocht met onze school :D
<Rachelle> leuk:)
<DooitzedeJong> leuk!
<CasW> JAAA! :D
<DooitzedeJong> Wel wat laat
<CasW> Och, juist leuk, skiën in >20 graden :)
<DooitzedeJong> OpenShot crasht steeds
 * Rachelle draait de temp in oosterijk naar -10 en een hoop sneeuw
 * DooitzedeJong denkt dat dat niet kan
<CasW> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Doe het niet!
<Rachelle> nee helaas niet :(  geen weermachine
 * DooitzedeJong vindt het jammer
 * CasW niet
<Rachelle> wil je niet skieen dan?
<CasW> Eerste keer dat ik ga skiën :)
<CasW> Dat kan ook bij +20 graden
<CasW> Op de eeuwige sneeuw daar
<lordnoid> ben je lekker van de berg af aan t skiën, houdt ineens de sneeuw op
<commandoline> ja, en verse sneeuw is toch wel prettig, hoor.
<lordnoid> en onderaan zijn je ski's weggesleten :P
<CasW> En dan rol je zo in het zwembad bij ons hotel, ideaal toch?
<Rachelle> PLONS
<lordnoid> maar is het een tweedaagse skitocht? of over het weekend heen
<CasW> Over het weekend heen, ik kom dinsdagochtend weer terug
<lordnoid> ah oke :) succes
<CasW> Danke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb het wel gehad met openshot
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> M'n midikabel is er :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ga er wel mee verder als ik 11.04 geïnstalleerd heb of een 10.04
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries> Nu eens zien of m'n netbook het allemaal aankan
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries  even een andere compu
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> Rachelle, goedeavond
 * Rachelle zucht diep
<CasW> Alweer?
<leoquant> ja dat komt voor
<CasW> Ik ga nu eten, doei / tot zo
<Rachelle> heb geen zin in huiswerk :p
<CasW> Hé, ik ben al toegevoegd :)
<StefandeVries> waaraan?
<CasW> (19:31:50) modus (+v CasW) door ChanServ
<CasW> :) Dankje, leoquant
<leoquant> CasW, succes!
<RawChid> CasW heeft een stem!
<StefandeVries> leoquant is een vlugge :)
<StefandeVries> en welkom, CasW
<CasW> Dank, dank
<leoquant> en lordnoid welkom!
<lordnoid> danku
<leoquant> mooie groep zo!
<leoquant> veel ervaring
<leoquant> voor wie het niet weet lordnoid is al lang into ubuntu
<leoquant> en draait/ontwikkelt openteacher
<leoquant> (met anderen)
<lordnoid> wie gaat er nu zeggen dat ik dit op windows typ?
<CasW> Ik ben minder lang into Ubuntu, en draai/ontwikkel OpenTeacher :P
<CasW> Ik
<leoquant> ツ
<UndiFineD> bah weer hannie gemist. hajour hier btw
<UndiFineD> leoquant,  beste opening om voor elkaar te krijgen wat ik van plan ben met betrekking op de gemeente is het te gooien om te beginnen op de vertalers.vooral fries vertalen gaat het hem doen.
<UndiFineD> mooi begin
<UndiFineD> jullie komen vertalers tekort
<UndiFineD> friesland wil friese taal levend houden is daar erg op gericht
<leoquant> hajour ik ben even bezet, maar lijkt me goede insteek
<UndiFineD> dan heb ik meer voet aan de grond zie je
<UndiFineD> heb ik een voet tussen de deur goed stevig ga ik hem meer openen
<UndiFineD> ik ben vandaag al bij die mensen van aangepast werk geweest ook
<Rachelle> hoi Gotiniens
<UndiFineD> geen zorgen ik ga ook zorgen via ren 4 voor de juiste begeleiding voor die mensen .coaches ect
<UndiFineD> dus er zal geen extra druk op ubuntu-nl komen
<UndiFineD> maar ik heb wel een probleem nu me eeepc dood is
<Gotiniens> hoi Rachelle
<UndiFineD> ik denk zelf dat de accu of kabel kaduuk is
<UndiFineD> hai rachelle
<UndiFineD> wat ik wou weten van hannie is welke vertalers komen jullie het meest tekort
<UndiFineD> o wacht RawChid  is ook van vertaal team toch?
<UndiFineD> RawChid,  zie boven
<UndiFineD> UndiFineD,  is even film kijken
<leoquant> dooitze doet misschien iets met fry
<leoquant> want hij is van ubuntu-fry
<UndiFineD> ja maar niet alleen fries ook andere talen
<UndiFineD> ik weet dat dooitze het fries gedeelte doed
<UndiFineD> doet
<leoquant> UndiFineD> leoquant,  beste opening om voor elkaar te krijgen wat ik van plan ben met betrekking op de gemeente is het te gooien om te beginnen op de vertalers.vooral fries vertalen gaat het hem doen.
<leoquant> deze insteek bedoel ik
<UndiFineD> he je kent mij he ijzer smeden als het heet is
<UndiFineD> waarom 1 vinger nemen als je de hele hand kan krijgen
<leoquant> voor anderen: hier spreekt hajour dus, niet UndiFineD :P
<UndiFineD> ja :(
<UndiFineD> ik mis mijn notebook snik
<leoquant> hmm, vlak voor uds is lastig
<UndiFineD> ja ...
<leoquant> ik ga wat doen, later
<UndiFineD> ok tot morgen dan waarschijnlijk ik denk dat UndiFineD  zelf zo weer op ze pc wil .die heeft ook veel werrk te doen op ubuntu
<UndiFineD> -r
<UndiFineD> ik kom morgen weer hier via pc van keimpe/ UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> o btw nog even dit. commandoline  als ik meer tijd heb hou ik me heel erg aanbevolen om alsnog me python lessen te hervatten tenminste als ik weer een laptop heb
<commandoline> ja, daar hadden we het al over gehad bij de Jam :)
<UndiFineD> o en commandoline  wil je zeggen dat ik bezig ben met proberen vertalers te krijgen voor het fries?
<UndiFineD> -?
<commandoline> waar?
<UndiFineD> bij gemeente.
<UndiFineD> langdurig werklozen
<UndiFineD> vrijwilligers
<JanC> ze moeten wel goed Fries kennen wel  ☺
<UndiFineD> met begoud van uitkering
<UndiFineD> ja tuurlijk
<JanC> goed & correct
<UndiFineD> zitten veel mensen met veel kennis in de aow en ww en bijstand hoor
<JanC> ja, dat geloof ik best
<UndiFineD> meer als je denkt
<UndiFineD> mensen met universiteits graad zijn aan het sachoffelen er is gewoon geen werk bijna in de ict hier
<JanC> wat i kbedoel is dat iemand een soort selectie zal moeten doen
<UndiFineD> dooitze onder andere lijkt mij
<JanC> en de meeste mensen met een universiteitsgraad kunnen ook geen correct Nederlands, jammer genoeg...  :-(
<UndiFineD> ik ken geen fries he ik ben import
<StefandeVries> Ik beheers alleen echte talen (6)
<UndiFineD> geen 1 met schrijven sorry
<UndiFineD> dislectie
<StefandeVries> Hallo DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Ik heb Jackd werkend gekregen. :P
<UndiFineD> praten geen probleem ik praat 5 kwartier in een uur. UndiFineD  zou volgens mij af en toe willen dat ik me mond af en toe eens hou XD
<DooitzedeJong> Mooizo als je hulp nodig hebt geef je me maar een seintje
<DooitzedeJong> Stefan
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: zal ik doen
<UndiFineD> btw DooitzedeJong  ik ben hajour mijn eeepc is dood
<StefandeVries> UndiFineD: oei, wat is er gebeurd?
<UndiFineD> ik denk dat het probleem ligt bij de accu of kabel
<UndiFineD> of beide
<StefandeVries> Onherstelbaar, of is hij nog te redden?
<UndiFineD> start niet meer op
<UndiFineD> soms wel maar zegt dan iets over bios
<UndiFineD> en dan weer zwart beeld
<StefandeVries> Dat klinkt niet goed
<UndiFineD> en start dan niet verder op
<UndiFineD> dan weer zwart beeld
<DooitzedeJong> hallo hajour
<DooitzedeJong> is handig om je nick te veranderen UndiFineD?
<erkan^> +
<DooitzedeJong> /nick hajour
<hajour1> so dan :P
<DooitzedeJong> well done :d
<DooitzedeJong> beter
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe staat het met speechcontrol?
<DooitzedeJong> hajour1?
<hajour1> ja speechcontrol :( ...
<hajour1> ik had mijn werk bijna af en dat staat op me dode eeepc
<StefandeVries> wellicht kan je de harde schijf tijdelijk in een desktop montere
<StefandeVries> n
<hajour1>  undifined neemt even een gedeelte over op het moment
<hajour1> undifined zegt dat dat niet kan
<DooitzedeJong> Wolkom neemt tijdelijk wellicht
<DooitzedeJong> sr
<DooitzedeJong> y
<DooitzedeJong> Kan wel, maar dan wel met een speciale adapter
<DooitzedeJong> Die ook worden gebruikt in dunne dell optiplexen
<hajour1> undifined weet er meer over
<DooitzedeJong> waar laptopcdrom spelers in zitten
<DooitzedeJong> oke'
<leoquant> tot morgen mensen
<hajour1> tot morgen leoquant
<StefandeVries> iets te laat :(
<hajour1> jullie zijn altijd ook zo snel weg meeste van jullie
<JanC> afhankelijk van het type SSD; die in mijn Asus EEE is geen SATA of zo...
<hajour1> zo snel kan ik niet typen hoor
<StefandeVries> JanC: de latere EEE's zijn allemaal uitgerust met HDD's. Sata, meestal
<JanC> als het een harde schijf is zal die wel SATA zijn idd.
<JanC> daar heb ik wel zo'n USB-adapter voor
<JanC> kost 10 € of zo
<StefandeVries> alleen dan van 2,5"/1,8"-naar-3,5 inch
<StefandeVries> Ja
<JanC> zo'n USB-adapter kan PATA & SATA aan in verschillende formaten
<StefandeVries> Ik heb ze nooit gebruikt, wel een PATA-naar-SD-adapter
<hajour1> ik vraag undifined wel of hij even kan komen
<UndiFineD> o/
<StefandeVries> o/
<UndiFineD> nee, dit is een van de eerste eeepc's
<UndiFineD> een speciale ssd
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké
<UndiFineD> niet aan te sluiten op pata of sata
<StefandeVries> 8 GB of zo hè?
<UndiFineD> 16
<StefandeVries> Een van de latere eerste
<UndiFineD> 901
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<UndiFineD> dus ik heb er geen andere oplossing voor dan terug naar de reparatie fabriek ergens in twente
<UndiFineD> en daar is voorlopig geen geld voor
<StefandeVries> Dan even doorfietsen met de nog resterende apparatuur
<UndiFineD> :(
<hajour1> probleem is wat jullie niet weten is dat 2 harde schijven van undifineds pc stuk zijn en waarschijnlijk deels zijn moederbord
<hajour1> hij heeft geprobeerd windows terug te instaleren maar dat doet zijn pc ook niet
<hajour1> vorige week is geprobeerd door iemand die zichzelf had uitgeschreven uit speechcontrol maar nog wel rondhing in speechcontrol dev .mijn facebook account te hacken.ik kreeg naam + waarschuwing en woonplaats van facebook zelf
<StefandeVries> Gezellig
<hajour1> heb hem geband
<hajour1> oftewel heb undifined hem op ban laten zetten
<hajour1> in speechcontrol
<hajour1> en iedereen wilde dat hij als tussen persoon zou gaan fungeren tussen speechcontrol en accessibility team.van winter. had er toen al een raar gevoel over en heb dat toen geweigerd
<hajour1> mijn gevoel ws dus goed
<hajour1> in principe zou ik hem het liefst uit alle speechcontrol chats bannen maar weet niet of ik dat mag volgens open source regels
<StefandeVries> Als hij meerdere dingen zo doet, kan je dat misschien aankaarten bij mensen
<commandoline> of misschien hemzelf erop aanspreken (via IRC)?
<StefandeVries> En dan/.
<StefandeVries> ?
<commandoline> nou, het kan geen kwaad toch?
<hajour1> hebben hem reden gegeven van de kick
<hajour1> ban
<commandoline> ok, prima als jullie dat zo afhandelen.
<StefandeVries> hallo, CasW
<commandoline> ik geef allen aan hoe ik het zou doen...
<CasW> Hé Stefan
<StefandeVries> commandoline: prima toch :)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ja, natuurlijk :)
<hajour1> is goed commandoline  bedankt evengoed
<commandoline> ok :)
<Rachelle> ik ben weg doei doei
<erkan^> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> was het leuke avond van je verjaardag? (-:
<lordnoid> gefeliciteerd StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je, lordnoid
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor, erkan^ (-:
<erkan^> tof
<StefandeVries> leukste cadeau gaat nog komen
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer
<StefandeVries> tot morgen
<lordnoid> wacht
<lordnoid> wat is het leukste cadeau?
<StefandeVries> Yamaha Tyros 4. :)
<StefandeVries> Nieuw keyboard
<lordnoid> ohh nice :P zijn ze al bij de 4
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> en mooi:P
<lordnoid> :P ik hijgde op de 1
<StefandeVries> Ik kwijl over de 4 :P
<lordnoid> lol
<StefandeVries> Al vind ik de Steinwayvleugel leuker
<StefandeVries> Goed, tot morgen
<lordnoid> doei
<erkan^> doei StefandeVries
<hajour1> o weer te laat gezien
<hajour1> ik moet toch beter opletten hoor
<erkan^> hey hajour1  ook goedenavond (-:
<hajour1> hee erkan^
<hajour1> hoe gaat het met jou erkan^ :)
<erkan^> het gaat prima met me
<erkan^> en met jou, hajour1 ?
<hajour1> ja wel goed hoor :)
<hajour1> ben in chat aan het praten in speechcontrol ook
<hajour1> als je wil mag je ook wel komen hoor
<erkan^> erg druk
<erkan^> waar?
<hajour1> #speechcontrol
<hajour1> klik er maar op
<erkan^> ik ben er
<hajour1> ok gezien en gepraat daar XD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-21
<hajour1> welterusten all wie er nog zijn dan
<MrChrisDruif> Dank u, dank u :)
<MrChrisDruif> Insgelijks
<hajour1> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :P
<hajour1> o/
<MrChrisDruif> Later allen
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen weer
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<UndiFineD> dat denk ik wel
<RawChid> Oi, hoezo weet je het niet zeker UndiFineD?
<UndiFineD> ik dacht gister ook dat het een goede morgen zou worden ... nee dus
<RawChid> Hmm
 * RawChid paast UndiFineD een bakkie leut
<UndiFineD> hmm, ja dat heb ik nog niet gehad
<UndiFineD> hajour haar laptop is dood, dus nu moeten we mijn pc delen
<RawChid> Hmz, minder prettig
<StefandeVries> Schoonouders zijn toch handige wezens :)
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag allen
<DooitzedeJong> Schoonouders?
<StefandeVries> Ja, schoonouders
<StefandeVries> Een nieuw keyboard gekregen
<StefandeVries> Ken je de Yamaha Tyros 4, DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> nope
<DooitzedeJong> wow
<DooitzedeJong> Dat ziet er mooi uit
<DooitzedeJong> geen gewogen toetsen zo te zien :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat maakt bij een keyboard ook niks uit
<StefandeVries> Vooral de vocoder is leuk
<StefandeVries> En de Articulation Voices
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> En idd, ziet er ook mooi uit :)
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: Jack heb ik nu niet meer nodig. Ik kan alles op de Tyros mixen en naar WAV exporteren
<StefandeVries> maar voor de piano nog wel..
<DooitzedeJong> oke mooi
<DooitzedeJong> Whahahah
<StefandeVries> de midi-kabel wordt herkend, en Jack registreert alles. Maar in de programma's hoor ik niks
<DooitzedeJong> Ik kan straks wel even helpen
<StefandeVries> oké =)
<DooitzedeJong> Eerst een bespreking met sense
<StefandeVries> Prima
<DooitzedeJong> over de Friese vertaling
<StefandeVries> dat dacht ik al :)
<DooitzedeJong> What else
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> inderdaad :P
<StefandeVries> daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> pong
<leoquant> StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Sorry, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Ik bene r zaterdag gewoon(had me een dag verkeken), dus ik kan alles vanuit XChat doen
<vanessaatje> hallo allemaal!
<hajour1> hai all vanessaatje is mijn jongste dochter
<vanessaatje> hoi!
<StefandeVries> Nee maar
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi :)
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries bedankt
<vanessaatje> hoe gaat het allemaal???????????
<vanessaatje> met mij goed
<DooitzedeJong> Im well
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<hajour1> vanessaatje wilde heel graag weer naar ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Gaat goed. Net een nieuw keyboard gekregen\
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> leuk!
<vanessaatje> oke luek!
<StefandeVries> RawChid: m'n avatar is aangepast. ;)
<hajour1> zij is al eerder geweest maar dan in lubuntu-offtopic engels kanaal
<vanessaatje> ja klopt maar ik kan geen engels!
<vanessaatje> dus is dit handigger!
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe wil je weer terug naar Ubuntu?
<vanessaatje> he?
<hajour1> vanessaatje wil graag meer leren over irc
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe het werkt?
<vanessaatje> snap niet!
<vanessaatje> o nu snap ik het!
<vanessaatje> omdat ik het hier leuker vint dan op hyves!
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is goed om te horen! :)
<vanessaatje> en ik wil leren
 * StefandeVries wordt een beetje kriebelig van alle uitroeptekens\
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zal je de basis even geven
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Als je, berichten wilt posten zoals stefan doet
<hajour1> vanessaatje is wel 10 jaar
<DooitzedeJong> doe je:
<DooitzedeJong> hajour1: I understand
<hajour1> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moet je het volgende intikken:
<DooitzedeJong> /me vindt irc leuker dan hyves
<DooitzedeJong> probeer maar eens
<StefandeVries> /me vindt irc leuker dan hyves
 * vanessaatje vint irc leuker dan hyves
<DooitzedeJong> goedzo
<DooitzedeJong> Zo kan je nog meer achter /me plaatsen
<DooitzedeJong> zoals /me vindt het leuk in het #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo kanaal
<DooitzedeJong> dan krijg je:
 * DooitzedeJong vindt het leuk in het #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo kanaal
<vanessaatje> ik moet me medicijnen even in nemen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Tot zo
<hajour1> vanessaatje,  heeft hetzelfde als mij
<hajour1> maar vanessaatje  heeft meer hyperactiviteit dus adhd
<DooitzedeJong> oke, zal wel in de familie zitten dan zeker hajour1
<DooitzedeJong> Zoals je tijdens de Jam al aanhaalde
<hajour1> ja bij ons erfelijke kwestie
<hajour1> zit in de genen
<DooitzedeJong> jas
<DooitzedeJong> -s
<vanessaatje> ben er weer
<StefandeVries> wb
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<vanessaatje> dankje
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil nog wat leren
<DooitzedeJong> Als je nou een typfout gemaakt hebt
<DooitzedeJong> zoals ik nu doetttt
<DooitzedeJong> dan doe je:
<DooitzedeJong> *doe
<hajour1> vanessaatje is behoorlijk wijs voor haar leeftijd volgens de dokters.maar heeft niet echt uitdaging op school
<vanessaatje> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Daarmee vervang je het foutgetypte woord door het goedgetypte woord
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> probeer maar eens een woord compleet slecht te typen en daarna te vervangen
<vanessaatje> snap ik
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> Ben ik blij mee
<vanessaatje> hui
<vanessaatje> *hoi
<hajour1> vanessaatje heeft webchat
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<vanessaatje> zo goed?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> helemaal goed
<hajour1> vraagje kan bij webchat de letter grote worden aangepast?
<DooitzedeJong> poe, goede vraag
<DooitzedeJong> zal even kijken
<vanessaatje> ja dat wilde ik net ook vragen
<hajour1> vanessaatje heeft hoog waarschijnlijk dislectie met lezen namelijk en nu zijn de letters bij haar wel heel erg klein
<hajour1> wat het lezen voor haar erg lastig maakt
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben hoihoi_ik_ben_Do
<vanessaatje> he?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb webchat opgestart
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> en daar heet ik "hoihoi_ik_ben_Do"
<vanessaatje> oke
<vanessaatje> nu snap ik het
<DooitzedeJong> Als vanessaatje graag gebruik wil maken van grote lettertypen moet je aankloppen bij een chatprogrammma
<StefandeVries> welkom terug, leoquant
<vanessaatje> ik heb geen vlouw iede wat julie bedoelen
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is een computerprogramma waarmee je met irc kunt chatten
<vanessaatje> en hoe doe ik dat?
<DooitzedeJong> Daarvoor moet er een programma geïnstalleerd worden
<vanessaatje> welke?
<DooitzedeJong> maar dan weet ik nog niet zeker of het kan
<vanessaatje> oke
<hajour1> bij irc chat kan het iedergeval wel
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een manier gevonden waardoor het makkelijker kan
<hajour1> xchgat
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<hajour1> xchat
<DooitzedeJong> met webchat ook
<hajour1> ok
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> CTRL toets ingedrukt houden en dan naar boven "scrollen"
<DooitzedeJong> Daarmee wordt de pagina ingezoomd
<DooitzedeJong> Waardoor je het beter kunt lezen
<vanessaatje> gelukt!
<DooitzedeJong> Is het voor jullie (hajour1 en vanessaatje) ook prettiger om met het Ubuntu lettertype te lezen?
<DooitzedeJong> Mooi zo vanessaatje
<vanessaatje> nu kan ik het zelf lezen
<hajour1> ja ubuntu lettertype is veel duidelijker
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dat kan meende ik ook in firefox ingesteld worden
<DooitzedeJong> als standaard
<hajour1> ok
<DooitzedeJong> of werken jullie in chromium?
 * StefandeVries gaat zijn Tyros 4 bespelen. Later
<DooitzedeJong> Zal ik vertellen hoe het in firefox moet?
<vanessaatje> meestal chromium
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> In firefox kan het in iedergeval wel
<DooitzedeJong> Ik denk dat ik weet waarom jullie Ubuntu lettertype beter kunnen lezen, het bestaat niet alleen uit rechthoeken
<DooitzedeJong> maar ook uit afgeronde stukken
<vanessaatje> want dan staat er een plaatje en dan klik ik daar op en dan zit ik op die website
<vanessaatje> en die ander niet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hajour1> klopt DooitzedeJong
<hajour1> maar het word ook minder gauw een korrelig beeld met uitvergroten het ubuntu letter type
<DooitzedeJong> Eigenlijk zou het verboden moeten worden om in officiële geschriften rechthoekige lettertypen te gebruiken :P
<vanessaatje> ik ben naar Burgum geweest naar het museum daar was ubuntu jam
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb jouw nog gezien
<vanessaatje> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik was die jongen met die rode blokkerige blouse
<vanessaatje> ja ik weet het weer
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<vanessaatje> dat was leuk daar!
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<rachelletje> hoi allemaal
<vanessaatje> nu ik iets van dat de grote letter heb veranderd gaat mijn pc nu niet meer automatisch naar beneden in chat
<DooitzedeJong> oh dat is vreemd
<hajour1> rachelltje is ook mijn dochter zij is 11 jaar en was ook op ubuntu jam
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<vanessaatje> *mmm* lekker die shipies
<DooitzedeJong> Rachel is meer het drukke typ
<vanessaatje> oja wel hoor!
<DooitzedeJong> Jij bent wat rustiger vanessaatje
<rachelletje> he ik heb jou toch ontmoet dooitzedejong
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<rachelletje> nee hoor
<vanessaatje> bednakd
<DooitzedeJong> huh?
<vanessaatje> ik bedoel bedankd
<DooitzedeJong> Hier ontstaat verwarring
<vanessaatje> *hihi*
<rachelletje> want ik had mijn mediceinen vergeten in te nemen
<hajour1> rachelle heeft add en de meds maken haar drukker maar veel en veel meer geconcentreerder
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<vanessaatje> de meste mensen verwaren onze namen zelf hajour 1
<rachelletje> o en nog bedankt voor de tas aan te geven
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<hajour1> ADHD=Alle Dagen Heel Druk    ADD=Alle Dagen Dromerig
<DooitzedeJong> Hup Hup allemaal naar #ubuntu-fry
<rachelletje> hu?
<DooitzedeJong> /j #ubuntu-fry
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is het friese kanaal
<DooitzedeJong> Typ maar eens in:
<DooitzedeJong> /j #ubuntu-fry
<leoquant> j #ubuntu-fry
<rachelletje> ken ik niet of bedoel je dit ding  waar ik nu ben
<DooitzedeJong> Nee
<vanessaatje> maar ik kan niet fry!
<DooitzedeJong> Geeft niet
<DooitzedeJong> NL is ook toegestaan:P
<rachelletje> ik ook niet
<vanessaatje> oke
<leoquant> hallo vanessaatje en rachelletje , wie zijn jullie nu weer?
<DooitzedeJong> Dochters van hajour1 :P
<leoquant> ah
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<rachelletje> ja
<leoquant> tja welkom uiteraard
<leoquant> hopelijk ouder dan 13==> freenode policy
<hajour1> hebben toestemming leoquant
<leoquant> ok hajour1
<hajour1> met veel pijn en moeite maar ze mogen alleen als of ik of undifined erbij is
<hajour1> leoquant,  ^
<leoquant> beter hajour1
<DooitzedeJong> Ik snap ze wel
<hajour1> vanessaatje is 10 jaar en begaafd waarschijnlijk hoogbegaafd
<hajour1> en rachelletje  is begaafd tot hoogbegaafd met rekenen/wiskunde
<hajour1> ze willen meer leren
<leoquant> dit kanaal is lief en klein, beter dan de big channels
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<leoquant> juist
<DooitzedeJong> vooral lief :P
<hajour1> vandaar dat ik ze hier heb ingezet
<hajour1> naar ubuntu fry daar ga ik verder praten dan
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> maar intussen gaan we ook door met mwanzo dingetjes hoop ik
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is wel zo leuk hé
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik steel ze van jouw leoquant :P
<leoquant> prima!
<DooitzedeJong> Je ziet ze niet meer terug :P
<leoquant> doeg!
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<hajour1> ze zijn hier niet de hele tijd hoor leoquant
<hajour1> eerst de irc dingen leren
<leoquant> hajour1, geeft niks hoor
<leoquant> als ze maar toestemming hebben van jullie
<hajour1> en daarna kunnen ze gaan kijken wat hun het meest ligt m te leren of om mee te helpen zoals ze wilde
<hajour1> jawel maar alleen onder toezicht
<leoquant> top
<hajour1> om alleen te gaan vind niet alleen irc ze te jong maar undifined en ik ook
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<DooitzedeJong> hej
<DooitzedeJong> We hebben nog een Rachelle in ons midden
<Rachelle> :)
<hajour1> ja ik had het al gezien DooitzedeJong  :)
<DooitzedeJong> rachelletje is de dochter van hajour1
<hajour1> hai Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> niet DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel jouw niet
<JanC> ik gok dat het bijna bedtijd was?  ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Ja :P
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zeiden ze in het Ubuntu-Fry kanaal
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo, ik ben even aan het rommelen/gedoe
<DooitzedeJong> Dat dachten we al :P
<JanC> Rachelle: terwijl ik er aan denk, weet niet of je eventueel ook geïnteresseerd bent in het Ubuntu Women project?  zie o.a. http://www.ubuntu-women.org/ en #ubuntu-women / #ubuntu-women-project op IRC
<Rachelle> ik zal er over nadenken
<JanC> is een project dat meer vrouwen in Ubuntu / open source / IT wil helpen brengen
<Rachelle> had het gelezen ja
<JanC> er is oo kene mailign list en zo
<JanC> *ook een mailing list*
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<hajour1> yep ik ben naar voren geschoven ook voor ubuntu women om naar uds te gaan snap alleen nog steeds niet echt waarom eerlijk gezegd
<Rachelle> JanC is meer dat ik zo enorm druk ben
<erkan^> hoi Rachelle , hajour1 , JanC enz. (-:
<hajour1> hee erkan^
<erkan^> allse goed?
<hajour1> o btw undifined heeft ze oude pc redelijk werkend gekregen en de vriend van me dochter heeft nog een scherm voor me
<DooitzedeJong> Hoi erkan^
<erkan^> hoi DooitzedeJong
<hajour1> die brengt hij aanstaande zondag of maandag
<erkan^> en ook Ronnie hoi (-:
<hajour1> dus dan heb ik weer een pc
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
<JanC> Rachelle: zelfs al ben je er enkel als voorbeeld voor jonge meisjes dat computers/programmeren niet enkel voor jongens zijn is dat al iets  ☺
<Rachelle> ik zou er over denken zei ik
<hajour1> JanC,  probeerde alleenhet uit te leggen Rachelle
<Rachelle> ik weet het hajour1. Echter ik had het direct al gesnapt
<hajour1> o en ik help hier in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo,in ubuntu-beginners-team en bij accessibility team en ik heb mijn eigen team ook nog wat ik leid
<JanC> hajour1: er zullen ook andere mensen van ubuntu-women op UDS zijn hoor
 * hajour1 is teamleader van speechcontrol
<hajour1> ja gelukkig wel JanC
<hajour1> kreeg een heel lief mailtje wat me wel verlegen maakte hoor
<hajour1> van iemand die mij als een heel goed voorbeeld vond en zei ook dat ze mij bewonderde om alles ect. en ik vind dat wel heel lief maar tjee ik ben maar gewoon hoor
<hajour1> heb maar vriendelijk dankjewel gezegd
<DooitzedeJong> nah, niemand is gewoon
<hajour1> wist ook niet wat ik verder moest zeggen eerlijk gezegd
<DooitzedeJong> Er bestaat geen definitie van gewoon
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<Rachelle> ik wil gewoon ook eerst rustig rondkijken
<Rachelle> ik had compleet geen contact met ubuntu-nl tot afgelopen zaterdag!
<DooitzedeJong> contract?
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<hajour1> ik heb ook eerste 10 dagen rondgekeken hoor Rachelle  en bij dag 11 speechcontrol opgericht XD
<JanC> geen probleem Rachelle, neem je tijd  ☺
<Rachelle> :)
<JanC> mja, hajour1 moet soms aangemoedigd, maar dan gaat ze opeens zo snel dat niemand nog kan volgen  ;-)
<erkan^> :)
<hajour1> ik geloof dat ze een beetje perplex waren dat ik melde dat ik in 24 uur het team had opgericht en het kanaal had laten aanmaken.heb ze zeg maar overrrompeld
<erkan^> ☺
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo MrChrisDruif
<hajour1> ja sorry daarvoor ik zal proberen wat langzamer te gaan erg lastig
<hajour1> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai allemaal
<erkan^> hoi meneer Druif :p
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hier?
<hajour1> MrChrisDruif,  aanstaande zondag of maandag heb ik weer een eigen pc
<MrChrisDruif> Yay!
<MrChrisDruif> Een nieuwe?
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> lol hajour1
<hajour1> voor wie het niet weet me notebook is overleden
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> hajour1: een nieuwe?
<hajour1> komt gewoon me gedachten gaan zo snel ebn vaak 10 dingen tegelijk ook nog
<hajour1> nieuwe 2 de hands
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed
<hajour1> ouwe pc van undifined en de vriend van me dochter had nog een monitor voor me
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<hajour1> kan ik weer ff de devs aan het werk zetten van speechcontrol XD
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Is wel nodig
<hajour1> tijd voor meer actie
<hajour1> veel meer actie
<hajour1> vakantietijd is voorbij :P
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hajour1> ik moet zo weer de pc terug geven aan undifined :(
<Rachelle> :( knufff
<DooitzedeJong> Is ook wel weer wat anders
<DooitzedeJong> Kunnen we praten met Keimpe
<hajour1> :) thanks zondag of maandag ben ik weer hier full time aanwezig zoals voorheen
<hajour1> kom ik iedereen weer pesten XD
<DooitzedeJong> Jakkes :P
<DooitzedeJong> doeg hoor
<hajour1> yep en keimpe=undifined verveeld zich op dit moment te pletter
<hajour1> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Kan ik me voorstellen
<MrChrisDruif> hajour1: Niet pesten, is niet lief ;)
<hajour1> tot morgen allemaal
<DooitzedeJong> Tot moggel
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<hajour1> maar dat vind ik zo leuk :P
<Rachelle> doei hajour1
<hajour1> nou zonder gekheid .ik kan niet wachten dat ik weer alles gewoon kan doen.en getver ik moet nu alle logs weer opnieuw lezen alle notes staan in me oude notebook en die start niet meer op
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend..
<hajour1> meer als 300 logs :S
<Rachelle> :(
 * MrChrisDruif moet nog steeds kijken of ik de data van een schijf kan redden <_<"
 * Rachelle denkt lang leven backups
<hajour1> ik hoop dat het je lukt
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Was niet mijn laptop <_<"
<hajour1> backups zijn leuk maar werkt volgens mij niet als je pc compleet overlijd
<Rachelle> als je een schijf-backup op een extern medium hebt wel hajour1
<hajour1> btw tot overmaat van ramp zijn 2 harde schijven kapot van undifineds pc nu
<hajour1> 3 maal raden wat daar op staat
<DooitzedeJong> Jullie hebben wel ongeluk
<hajour1> alles van speechcontrol;
<Rachelle> hmmmm
<hajour1> afgelopen week heeft een oud team lid van speechcontrol geprobeerd mijn facebook account te hacken
<hajour1> een aantal weken geleden ws undifineds pc gehackt
<hajour1> en alle passwords veranderd
<hajour1> toen moest hij alles reinstalleren
<erkan^> horror nieuws zeg ... heftig :/
<hajour1> en mijn yahoomail was gehackt
<hajour1> dit alles bij elkaar is absoluut geen toeval meer
<hajour1> iemand probeerd speechcontrol te saboteren
<hajour1> maar goed we hebben de beveiliging op max staan nu
<Rachelle> :( *knuffelt hajour1
<hajour1> en een bepaald persoon geband uit speechcontrol want facebook heeft de naam en woonplaatst adress gemeld wie probeerde te hacken
<hajour1> :)
<hajour1> ben nu alleen maar meer vstbesloten om speechcontrol af te maken
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben een nieuwe piano aan het zoeker
<DooitzedeJong> -r +n
<DooitzedeJong> een digitale
<DooitzedeJong> iemand suggesties?
 * hajour1 heeft ook een piano staan hier heb mezelf piano spelen geleerd
<hajour1> zorg ervoor dat je wel ik geloof dat het 86 toetsen waren erop zitten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> 76 ook goed?
<hajour1> yamaha is een heel goed bestaand merk van digitale piano s
<hajour1> nee
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe heb je het jezelf aangeleerd
<hajour1> dan mis je een aantal en daardoor kan je dan niet alles spelen
<hajour1> gewoon doen
<DooitzedeJong> en welke piano heb jij thuis?
<hajour1> een gewone ouderwetse
<hajour1> heb hem gratis gekregen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik krijg misschien binnenkort een elektrische...weet niet wanneer een piano digitaal is?
<DooitzedeJong> Als die electrisch is
<hajour1> 76 toesten is geen piano maar een syntesyzer
<DooitzedeJong> http://www.vanderzwaagmuziek.nl/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=2363&category_id=7&keyword=NP-V80&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hajour1> daarbij als je mazzel hebt kan je de digitale piano aansluiten op je pc en kan je heel mooi opnemen
<DooitzedeJong> een synthesizer heeft nog minder
<DooitzedeJong> kan met midi
<JanC> elektrische piano != digitale piano
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja?
<hajour1> max 76 toetsen met synthesuzer
<MrChrisDruif> Dat wilde ik net zeggen....een digitale kan je toch aansluiten op pc ofzo en dan opnemen?
<JanC> je hebt analoge & digitale elektrische piano's
<hajour1> ja DooitzedeJong
<hajour1> je hebt dan ook de programmas erbij om dat te doen
<DooitzedeJong> Tegenwoordig zijn bijna alle ellektrische pianos digitaal
<hajour1> ben opgegroeid met muziek mijn moeder speelde piano en me vader gitaar zolang ik me kan herrineren mijn vader was gitaar bouwer]
<DooitzedeJong> hebben bijna allemaal een midi aansluiting
<hajour1> en gaf ook les
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hajour1> hij gaf gratis les
<hajour1> aan mensen die het anders niet konden betalen
<hajour1> analoog klinkt het mooist en het meest als een echte piano
<hajour1> moet nu echt gaan trouwens :(
<hajour1> spreek jullie morgen weer
<hajour1> bye
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<JanC> het verschil is vooral hoe de piano intern werkt, niet zozeer de MIDI-aansluiting (afschuwelijke 10 € kinder-speelgoed-piano's zijn meestal ook digitaal tegenwoordig)
<DooitzedeJong> http://nl.yamaha.com/nl/products/musical-instruments/keyboards/digitalkeyboards/dk_-_piaggero/np-v80/
<DooitzedeJong> Is die een beetje goed?
<DooitzedeJong> Die heeft een usb aansluiting
 * Rachelle rent een rondje\
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Waarom ren je een rondje? Heb je niets beters te doen? ;)
<Rachelle> stress kwijtraken en nee buiten huiswerk niks te doen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga er bijna vandoor
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<StefandeVries> hajour1: Yamaha en elektrische piano's..?
<StefandeVries> en de NP-V80 is geen digitale piano..een keyboard met 76 toetsen..da's wat anders. Ik zal m morgen dat meteen uit z'n hoofd praten
<StefandeVries> sorry
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: hajour1 is als het goed is afk. Keimpe zit als het goed is weer achter z'n pc
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Dat is écht geen digitale piano
<StefandeVries> Nou goed, anyways
<StefandeVries> Hoe is het, MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> En met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb die Amsterdam Harbour uitgeprint btw...ziet er goed uit :D
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal hem nog een keer heel goed checken of alles overgenomen is en dan in me map stoppen
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Toch mooi, dat Lilypond
<commandoline> gaat het nou sneller ofzo dan een grafische equivalent (die het vaak als backend gebruiken)?
<commandoline> * grafisch equivalent
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> En GUI's maken altijd een zooi van de onderliggende code
<StefandeVries> Echt
<commandoline> hmm, waar heb ik dat eerder gehoord :P
<StefandeVries> geen idee, maar voor Lilypond geen editors
<StefandeVries> Behalve vim, nano en gedit
<commandoline> nou, bijv. bij UI's van programma's, WYSIWYG webeditors, etc.
<commandoline> maar goed, dan ken ik nu de voordelen :)
<StefandeVries> Maak je regelmatig bladmuziek?
<commandoline> nee, vrijwel niet
<StefandeVries> Zinnig, om de voordelen te weten:P
<commandoline> vrijwel niet != nooit :)
<StefandeVries> Geef eens een frequentie..:P
<commandoline> hmm, 1x per jaar ofzo :P
<StefandeVries> Wauw
<StefandeVries> :p
<StefandeVries> maar inderdaad, zelfs dan mag de achterliggende code ergens op slaan
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, Lilypond is mooi en leuk
<MrChrisDruif> Een WYSIWYG editor voor Lilypond zou fijn zijn :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nu moest ik iedere keer handmatig compileren om te kijken of alles de goeie kant op ging ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik deed het op de relatieve manier.....soms echt irritant
 * Rachelle gaapt
<Rachelle> "Encouraging women to participate, for example, to learn to create new FLOSS software (or revamp existing software), not only to use GNU/Linux software, but to integrate backwards and learn more about it."  Lol ben ik hier niet al mee bezig?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat wordt daar precies mee bedoelt? "...not only to use GNU/Linux software, but to integrate backwards and learn more about it."??
<Rachelle> gok dat ze bedoelen bijdragen aan de code en zo
<MrChrisDruif> Ik begrijp hem gewoon totaal niet
<Rachelle> na ja ik ben druk bezig aan dat framework wanneer ik tijd heb
<Rachelle> de instellingen-beheer-pagina is bijna af :)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig, heel misschien ga ik project supervisor worden van een package manager
<Rachelle> het framework zal primair (mits ingevuld) updaten via FTP om rechten-problemen te voorkomen
<MrChrisDruif> Oké :)
<Rachelle> met een ingebouwde service die met SFTP, FTP en FTPS kan omgaan (mits geinstalleerd in PHP uiterraard)
<Rachelle> en niemand houd je natuurlijk tegen om op je site ook die FTP-libary te gebruiken :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ik niet in ieder geval
<Rachelle> :p
<Rachelle> maar moet nog goed uittekenen hoe ik dat updaten + locale administratie wil doen
<Rachelle> vraag me alleen af hoe andere mensen erop gaan reageren
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom?
<Rachelle> gewoon.  Als ik deze code inderdaad met de wereld ga delen
<MrChrisDruif> p*
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, bedoelde waarop
<Rachelle> op dat framework van mij
<MrChrisDruif> Als je het gaat delen...als het goed is en beter/makkelijker dan andere oplossingen....dan denk ik positief
<Rachelle> hoop het :)  Zou echt nice zijn als het een community product wordt
 * MrChrisDruif brb, even pidgin updaten
<Rachelle> wb
<Rachelle> zelf vind ik het goed in elkaar zitten.  Maar ja je weet wat ze zeggen over blind zijn voor je eigen foutne
<Rachelle> 1 ding was wel grappig : ik probeerde gisteren tijdens een saaie les de core uit te tekenen op een vel papier, lukte niet :P
<Rachelle> need more paper
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Of digitaal ;)
<Rachelle> kan ook
<Rachelle> vooral de lijst met standaard services werd te lang :p
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> weet alleen niet of dat een goed of slecht teken is :p
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is afhankelijk van of het vertragend werkt lijkt me
<Rachelle> een paar worden default ingeladen (beveiliging en zo), de rest alleen op aanroep
<Rachelle> standaard worden 16 (inclusief die FTP) services meegeleverd
<Rachelle> deze :
<Rachelle> Cookie, CurlManager, Database, Error_handler (default), File (default), FileData, Language (default), Logs, Security (default), Session, Template (default), Xml
<Rachelle> Xml wordt default over-geerft door Language en XmlSettings (settings-bestand)
<Rachelle> Lijkt me netjes niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Denk het wel
<Rachelle> heb nog niks gemerkt van vertragingen :)
<Rachelle> vooral omdat de plaats en naamgeving hard is. Anders vind het systeem ze simpelweg niet en krijg je een 500 internal server error
<Rachelle> al zal Session doorsnee ook wel ingeladen worden :P Als je je bezoekers wil laten inloggen :p
<Rachelle> goed opgezet. Nadeel : dikke handleiding te schrijven :(
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend
<Rachelle> ja. Iets waar ik absoluut geen zin in heb :P  Codeer liever
<MrChrisDruif> Als je een "echte programmeur" bent kan ik me dat goed inbeelden
<Rachelle> het leukste vak vorig jaar was algoritmiek, zegt genoeg lijkt me
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, zelfs zonder die informatie kon ik al zeggen dat je een echte programmeur was :P
<Rachelle> :P
<Rachelle> mwah voldoe ook aan de definitie van software tester :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ow? =-O
<Rachelle> ben ff de uitspraak het zoeken
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik ga ff offline....ben je over 30 minuten nog online?
<Rachelle> SOFTWARE TESTING IS FUN!
<Rachelle> A fundamental trait of software testers is that they simply like to break things. They live to find those elusive system crashes. They take great satisfaction in laying to waste the most complex programs. They're often seen jumping up and down in glee, giving each other high-fives, and doing a little dance when they bring a system to its knees. It's the simple joys of life that matter the most!
<Rachelle> denk het
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik ga ff offline > naar huis fietsen > kom weer online
<Rachelle> oke tot straks
<Rachelle> ik voldoe wel aan die definitie hierboven :p
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dat is inderdaad wel leuk, maar niet zoals het in bedrijven gaat ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Met test-plannen enzo
<Rachelle> mwah maakt het iets minder leuk
<Rachelle> blijft leuk de software van die blaaskaak te slopen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....als alles goed gemaakt is, dan is zo'n testplan niet leuk om uit te voeren
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha!
 * MrChrisDruif is back
<Rachelle> wb
 * Rachelle gaapt
 * MrChrisDruif is ook moe
<Rachelle> is ook al laat
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> maar vind jij dat niet leuk dan? software slopen van die opscheppers
<MrChrisDruif> Tuurlijk wel! Maar niet als je het met een testplan moet doen enzo
<MrChrisDruif> Is veel leuker om er speelsgewijs erachter te komen waar hij vast loopt
<Rachelle> nee dat is inderdaad saai.  Al verhoogd het wel de betrouwbaarheid
<Rachelle> yeah voor unit-tests :p
<MrChrisDruif> En van sommige software vraag je je überhaupt af of het getest is
<Rachelle> meestal niet
<Rachelle> hoe denk je dat ik dat framework ga testen?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....goed?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij heb je altijd een flink vaatje zout nodig :P
<Rachelle> units-tests ;)
<MrChrisDruif> ....O_O
<Rachelle> 1 keer schrijven, verder alleen maar runnen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, dat is dan wel weer zo...
<Rachelle> pfff er lopen dronken idioten hier in de flat
<MrChrisDruif> Gezellige?
 * Rachelle gaat even bel disablen
<MrChrisDruif> ....ow, dus niet gezellige :P
<Rachelle> ze mogen best feesten als ze mij maar met rust laten -_-'
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Aanbellen is inderdaad flauw....vooral als je zelf niet dronken bent
<MrChrisDruif> "Filosofische wijsheid" ;)
<Rachelle> uhu -_-' en vooral op donderdag om 0:30
<MrChrisDruif> Vrijdag ;)
<erkan^> vrijdag
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> vrijdagnacht toch?
<MrChrisDruif> zippo^ is ook nog wakker :P
<erkan^> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Vrijdagochtend volgens mij, nacht is de tijd VOOR 12 uur 's nachts :P
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<MrChrisDruif> Als het dus weer donker wordt
<MrChrisDruif> *is geworden
<Rachelle> zo bel uitgeschakeld. hoop alleen niet dat ze op de bel van onder gaan rammen
<erkan^> 24.00 uur - 06.00 uur = nacht ; 06.00 - 12.00 uur = ochtend, MrChrisDruif ?
<erkan^> hey Rachelle
<erkan^> op 9 mei komt zippo bij me, MrChrisDruif :D
<MrChrisDruif> ....ga je dan jezelf bezoeken erkan^?
<erkan^> haah
<erkan^> *haha
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dan is van 18.00 - 24.00 zeker avond erkan^?
<erkan^> het was maar waar, MrChrisDruif  :p
<erkan^> yep 12.00 uur - 18.00 uur = middag ?
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me dan wel O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed... Rachelle: het is vrijdagnacht O:-)
<erkan^> heb jij ook kompas dan, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Kompas, weet niet wat je bedoelt? Of waarvoor? Wanneer? Met welke intentie?
 * MrChrisDruif heeft een goed richtingsgevoel O:-)
<erkan^> met de kompas kan je zien of er zon is? sorry ik heb echt geen ervaring met die ding :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb geen kompas nodig om de zon te zien ;)
 * Rachelle kruipt op de bank en rolt zich op
<MrChrisDruif> Waarin Rachelle?
<Rachelle> nergens in MrChrisDruif. slaap gewoon half
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ook
<Rachelle> lekker rustig zo zonder bel
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> geen idee of ik het zo laat
<MrChrisDruif> Zo laat...wat?
<Rachelle> die bel ;)
<Rachelle> zo uitgeschakel
 * MrChrisDruif is niet helemaal helder meer :)
 * Rachelle stopt MrChrisDruif in bed
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, so sweet :D
 * Rachelle hoort de bel klikken en grijnst :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-22
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> klik == stroom, maar de bel zelf doet niks
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, bel gewoon onklaar gemaakt :P
<Rachelle> jep :P
<Rachelle> relais ontkoppelt :p
<MrChrisDruif> xD
 * Rachelle kijkt onschuldig
<MrChrisDruif> *I didn't do it sir, they did it* :P
<Rachelle> ik heb hem niet gesloopt hoor
 * Rachelle weet wel het een en ander van electronica
<MrChrisDruif> "Hoe kunt u nou denken dat ik weet hoe dat werkt? Ik ben maar een vrouw"....heerlijk zo'n excuus :P
<Rachelle> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zeg ik, pak je vaatje zout er maar bij....kan je goed gebruiken bij mij...
<MrChrisDruif> Kan soms heerlijk flauw doen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond is zo'n avond :D
<Rachelle> lol
 * Rachelle heeft kleine oogjes en gaapt
 * MrChrisDruif heeft hoofdpijn
<Rachelle> moet je gaan slapen
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, ga ik ook zo doen
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: als je kleine oogjes hebt en hele tijd zit/ligt/opgerold aan het gapen bent....moet je eigenlijk ook gaan slapen O:-)
<Rachelle> ik weet, ben alleen eigenwijs (A)
<JanC> bij een ouderwetse elektrische deurbel kon je tenminste nog gewoon een stukje karton er tussen steken  ;)
<Rachelle> JanC die hebben we voor de interne ook :p
<Rachelle> maar saboteren is leuker :p
<Rachelle> de buitenbel is niet echt te slopen helaas -_-'
<JanC> Rachelle: buitenbel is voor iedereen of wat?
<JanC> iedereen tegelijk bedoel ik
<Rachelle> nee, is zo'n flat ding
<Rachelle> je kan er ook de deur mee openen en zo
<Rachelle> kan hem wel slopen, maar dan gaat ie niet meer in elkaar :p
<MrChrisDruif> Intercom noemen we dat *geloof ik*
<JanC> hm, bij de Gentse hackerspace hebben ze een deuropener die gestuurd wordt door een arduino die aan een soekris hangt die aan een gsm hangt waar je het juiste wachtwoord naartoe moet sms'en  :P
<JanC> of zoiets  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Oké...het is nu officieel....me kat is gestoord geworden
<MrChrisDruif> Rent/vliegt van hot naar her....zonder aanwijsbare reden <_<"
<Rachelle> :p
<JanC> zet die ultratonen-generator eens af MrChrisDruif ?  ;)
<Rachelle> maar ik ben slapen voor ik omval achter de pc
<Rachelle> doei doei
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker Rachelle :)
 * Rachelle zwaait
 * MrChrisDruif luistert nu Andreas Mock - The Light Touch (soort meditatie muziek)
<JanC> "meditatiemuziek" doet me meestal denken aan "iets waar ik zenuwachtig van wordt"   :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dus ik weet niet waar je het over hebt JanC ;)
<JanC> misschien is die kat zoals ik dus  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee...gaat nu weer tukken op me schoot <_<"
<DooitzedeJong> hello
<leoquant> hallo
<DooitzedeJong> hoeist?
<leoquant> goed!
<leoquant> en u?
<leoquant> nieuwe kernel ff reboten
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle, lekker geslapen?
<Rachelle> ja hoor toen het eindelijk stil was
<Rachelle> dalijk maar aankleden en eens naar de kapper
<Rachelle> en erna een paar uur werken
<MrChrisDruif> Dadelijk douchen en een paar uur met data-recovery en windows herinstallatie <_<"
<Rachelle> bah :(
<Rachelle> vanavond naar mijn ouders. gaat wat worden :S
<MrChrisDruif> Hoezo?
<Rachelle> nou ja de enige reden waarom we redelijk met elkaar kunnen opschieten is omdat we niet zoveel op elkaars lip zitten........
<MrChrisDruif> Ga je er lang heen dan?
<Rachelle> t/m maandag. paasweekend he
 * MrChrisDruif dacht dat je alleen vandaag zou gaan
<Rachelle> ik ga niet voor 1 dag op en neer :p
<Rachelle> daar is 180 KM enkele reis te ver voor
<Rachelle> wel 1 voordeel : kan niet misbruikt worden als oppas voor mijn nichtje
<Rachelle> wb DooitzedeJong
 * Rachelle heeft het niet zo op kinderen
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? Wat verbaasd me dat O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> heey MrChrisDruid
<DooitzedeJong> -d +f
<DooitzedeJong> Het is hier weer lekker druk hoor ik
<Rachelle> waarom verbaasd je dat MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Was sarcastisch :P
 * MrChrisDruif pakt een lepel met zout
<DooitzedeJong> Het niveau ligt hier weer hoog, of niet?
<Rachelle> ow oke
<Rachelle> niet dat ik uberhaupt kinderen had kunnen krijgen, maar dat terzijde
<MrChrisDruif> Ow? :-/
<Rachelle> de boel werkt niet bij mij. hormoonprobleempje
<MrChrisDruif> En dat is niet in orde te krijgen met medicatie ofzo? Of komt het juist door je huidige medicatie? (Dacht te herinneren dat je medicijnen nam)
<Rachelle> nope. De medicijnen zorgen ervoor dat ik als een vrouw uitzie:P  maar gezien mijn lijf het niet op eigen kracht kan......
<Rachelle> waarschijnlijk een foutje in mijn DNA
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<StefandeVries> Veel mensen idle
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Goedemorgen StefandeVries, ik had al hoi tegen je gezegt op Talk
<StefandeVries> Klopt ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als vrouw eruit zien door je medicijnen Rachelle?
<StefandeVries> Aloha, Rachelle
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif   geslachtshormonen => puberteit
<StefandeVries> Aloha, MrChrisDruif*
<Rachelle> mijn lijf maakt bijna geen geslachtshormonen aan
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries, ik had toch nog een paar kleine foutjes gemaakt met Amsterdam Harbour :P
<StefandeVries> Enne? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Verbeteren en pagina 1 nog een keer uitprinten :P
<MrChrisDruif> FF zien te vinden xD
<StefandeVries> Paar foute noten ofzo?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ik heb gisteren een nieuw keyboard in ontvangst mogen zitten
<StefandeVries> nemen*
<MrChrisDruif> 2 foute noten en twee articulaties niet goed :P
<StefandeVries> Schaam je, MrChrisDruif :P
<MrChrisDruif> 1 van die fouten was een herstellingsteken te veel :P
<StefandeVries> Die kan je nooit te veel hebben:P
<StefandeVries> Nou ja
<MrChrisDruif> Een boogje die te kort was
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, boogje niet te kort, maar ontbrak
<StefandeVries> Ik heb eens meegemaakt dat ik een herstellingsteken vond voor een noot die in het hele stuk nooit een voorteken gehad had
<StefandeVries> Ow
<MrChrisDruif> Decrescendo teken te kort :P
<MrChrisDruif> En 1 echt foute noot
<StefandeVries> Das wel een fout-fout:P
<MrChrisDruif> Een e ipv g :P
<StefandeVries> Das een terts..past niet in een akkoord, toevallig? Anders noem je het een arrangement:P
 * Rachelle pakt het notenblad en bekijkt het :)
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat lilypond zelf de tekens aanmaakt, herstel hij dus een aanwezige bes ;)
<StefandeVries> hmm
<StefandeVries> Ik heb gister nog een pianopartij kunnen arrangeren, voor dat lied dat ik je eerst lied zien. En daarbij kwam m'n nieuwe keyboard goed van pas :)
<MrChrisDruif> Voordeel van lilypond, hij gaat niet zomaar herstellingstekens neerzetten als het niet nodig is...
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Maar was wel de laatste keer dat ik met relatief gewerkt hebt!
<StefandeVries> Ja, werkte niet goed voor je?
<MrChrisDruif> Nadat ik die e naar g veranderde ging gelijk een hoop veranderen :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt, dan zit je relatief dichter bij de C erboven dan eronder:P
<MrChrisDruif> van bes r e, r naar bes r g r, waardoor de volgende maat van c' r c r naar c r c r moest
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als je alle noten gewoon netjes iedere keer aangeeft in welke register hij moet staan....scheelt je soms een hoop werk...hoef ik/je ook niet continue te controleren of lilypond doet wat je wilt :P
<StefandeVries> Lilypond doet precies wat je wilt. Alleen moet je wel weten wat je wilt :P
<StefandeVries> Verder is het een uitkomst hoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet wat ik wil, maar soms moet ik gokken wat lilypond denkt
<StefandeVries> Ah, dus het probleem ligt bij...? :P
<MrChrisDruif> lilypond en relativering :P
 * StefandeVries zucht
<StefandeVries> Oké:P
<MrChrisDruif> Of bedoel je soms bij mij?
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<StefandeVries> Neuh, hoe kóm je erbij..:P
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....je zucht?
<StefandeVries> Ik ben moe
<StefandeVries> of zoiets
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou toch een gaap zijn dan? ;)
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik zucht altijd
<StefandeVries> Gapen doe ik niet op school dan kom je ongeïnteresseerd over
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...kga maar eens offline...me middag beginnen met data herstel enzo <_<"
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> tot later, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha :D
<Rachelle> StefandeVries, dan interperteren ze mijn mening over de lessen goed:p
<StefandeVries> Maar dan krijg ik geen complimenten van m'n mentor. :P
<Rachelle> :P
 * Rachelle kijkt naar haar punten en doesn't care
<StefandeVries> Precies
<StefandeVries> Vaak snap ik het beter als ik de uitleg van het boek bekijk, dan wanneer een docent(e) het uitlegt.
<Rachelle> ik ook. of de kennis wat ik had er bij pak
<Rachelle> daarom haat ik ook die lessen waar je een beetje van dit en een beetje van dat aangeboden krijgt. Ik zie dan zelden de samenhang (top-down leerder)
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. En dan kom je naar je toets en zijn ze verbaasd dat je minstens een 7,5 haalt terwijl je geen fuck doet
<StefandeVries> Excuse my French..
<Rachelle> :P
<Rachelle> of een 8,4 voor beveiliging (hoogste van iedereen) terwijl ik geen zak deed :P
<StefandeVries> Geweldige momenten:P
<Rachelle> :P
<Rachelle> al is het eigenlijk niet handig als 95% van de vakken zo gaat
<StefandeVries> Waarom niet? :|
<Rachelle> omdat je dan voor die laatste 5% dan ook zo doet terwijl je die stof niet beheerst :p
<StefandeVries> Dan ken je 5% niet
<StefandeVries> Ach ja, je gemiddelde is hoog genoeg om een 3 op te vangen:P
<Rachelle> zo werkt het helaas niet op een opleiding. Je moet alle vakken halen
<StefandeVries> HBO of WO?
<Rachelle> HBO
<StefandeVries> En dan..Informatica? Technische Informatica?
<Rachelle> informatica. Niet dat ik er veel leer maar goed
<StefandeVries> Veel bekend?
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<Rachelle> uhu heeel veel voorkennis.  Maar dan vakken mogen overslaan en/of versnellen ho maar
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, RawChid
<RawChid> Eej
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: vervelend, zoiets
<StefandeVries> Heb ik bij wiskunde en Engels(tweetalig)
<RawChid> Kun je lekker veel andere dingen doen toch?
<StefandeVries> Niet dus
<StefandeVries> Ik moét meedoen
<StefandeVries> En de lerares verbeteren :')
<Rachelle> niet echt RawChid :(  verplichte lessen, verplichte practica, verplichte projecte, etc
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld nu capita selecta. Onderzoek moeten doen en ik mag dat onderzoek naar staruml niet gebruiken -_-'
<Rachelle> terwijl die internationaal vertaald is -_-'
<Rachelle> dit jaar stage moeten doen ondanks ruim 3 jaar relevante werkervaring
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi
<RawChid> Tja, dat sux0rs
<Rachelle> ik heb me doodverveeld op stage -_-'
<Rachelle> en dan met 40 uur per week minder verdienen dan met mijn bijbaantje van 10 uur per week -_-'
<RawChid> Ik mocht op mn HBO gewoon zelf mn vakken inplannen
<RawChid> Deed dan 20 EC per periode ipv 15
<RawChid> Laatste half jaar kwam ik 1 dag in de week op school
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> IDeaal
<Rachelle> ik helaas niet RawChid :(  Het moet perse via hun programma
<RawChid> Jammer is dat
<Rachelle> ja -_-'
<RawChid> Helemaal omdat jij als het goed is oud en wijs genoeg bent om dat zelf te bepalen
<StefandeVries> Ik ben benieuwd hoe dat werkt aan de TU/e
<Rachelle> inderdaad.  al zijn mijn klasgenoten doorsnee verre van volwassen
<StefandeVries> met alle respect: dat zie je vaak aan de HBO
<Rachelle> vooral bij mannen-opleidingen :p
<Rachelle> ik vraag me soms serieus af waar ik collegeld voor betaal
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, Rachelle, vooral bij mannenopleidingen:P
<RawChid> Het verschilt wel erg per opleiding
<RawChid> Ik ben best tevreden over mijn HBO
<Rachelle> RawChid het is meer de inflexibiliteit waar ik me aan erger
<RawChid> Maar we kregen destijds ook elk jaar allemaal taart omdat of Informatica, of Bedrijfskundige Inf. weer op nr 1 van het land stond :P
<StefandeVries> Da's fijn. En lekker:P
<Rachelle> meeste docenten kunnen er ook niet tegen als een student(e) ze overtreft
<StefandeVries> Dat heb k dus bij Engels.
<Rachelle> vervelend he
 * Rachelle kijkt naar de stats van haar site en grijnst
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Mijn mondeling wordt leuk
<Rachelle> lol dat win 7 en ubuntu X86-64 redelijk kop aan kop gaan op mijn site :p
<Rachelle> en 65% voor Firefox vs 10% voor IE
<StefandeVries> Dat laatste is heeel goed:P
<Rachelle> en de rest is voor safari/chrome/opera
<StefandeVries> Ook mooi
<Rachelle> neuh ik trek geen tech-mensen aan (A)
<StefandeVries> Helemáál niet(sarcasme ) :P
<Rachelle> ik heb blijkbaar ook effectief de IE6-mensen weggejaagd (6)
 * Rachelle kijkt onschuldig
<StefandeVries> ik zie geen schuld. hallo, IE6, kom op..
<RawChid> www.saveie6.com !!!
<Rachelle> zullen wel bedrijven zijn -_-' die IE6-gebruikers
<RawChid> Teken de petitie!
<Rachelle> lol maar 2600 tekeningen
<Rachelle> volgens mij zit ie6nomore.com al over de 100.000 of zo
<Rachelle> IE6 hoort in het museum
<RawChid> *kuch* sarcasme
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74026/amd-helft-van-geleverde-notebookchips-waren-brazos-apus.html.   grrrrr wou dat ik aandelen AMD had (A)
<Rachelle> helaas geen geld om ze te kopen :(
<Rachelle> als ik dat had had ik ze een paar jaar geleden gekocht toen ze mega laag stonden
<StefandeVries> Weet je dat voor de volgende keer
<Rachelle> biw :p
<Rachelle> wb DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Mijn verbinding valt steeds weg
<Rachelle> vervelend
 * Rachelle knuffelt DooitzedeJong 
<DooitzedeJong> :o
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<Rachelle> hihi
<Rachelle> zo raar dan?
<DooitzedeJong> nah
<DooitzedeJong> :P
 * Rachelle huppelt rond
<StefandeVries> lordnoid, ping!
<lordnoid> pong!
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: ik heb inderdaad op de Tyros 4 gekwijld :P
<StefandeVries> De hele nacht gespeeld :)
<lordnoid> haha nice :P
<StefandeVries> Geweldig keyboard, echt. :)
<DooitzedeJong> Dus jij hebt voor je verjaardag een keyboard van 4000 euro gekregen?
<StefandeVries> 5000 euro, met alle accesoires. Hoe het mijn quasi-schoonouders lukt weet ik niet, maar ja
<leoquant> O^o :P
<lordnoid> super sweet 17
<leoquant> stik jaloers
<lordnoid> en dan is ie de verkeerde kleur.. zul je altijd zien
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant: hoezo?
<StefandeVries> het is geen vleugel :P
<leoquant> echte hobby ś zijn kostbaar
<StefandeVries> dat klopt
<StefandeVries> dat bllijkt..
<leoquant> zeilen is zoiets
<StefandeVries> Toetsenist zijn ook
<leoquant> dat blijkt een bodemloze put
<lordnoid> geld is er om uit te geven
<leoquant> yep muziek instrumenten ook idd
<leoquant> lordnoid, precies
<leoquant> heb je het: enjoy
<StefandeVries> in de studio heeft wel een keyboard het veld moeten ruimen om plaats te maken, maar de T4 maakt écht, écht een hoop goed
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuwjrDb-0hY  voor de geïnteresseerden een demovideo met Peter Baartmans
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat kan ik me voorstellen
<erkan^> hoi Rachelle , StefandeVries leoquant
<leoquant> ah! ツ
<StefandeVries> hoihoi Erkan
<leoquant> hoi erkan^
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ah!?
<erkan^> :p
<leoquant> ik ga cwatchen StefandeVries !
<leoquant> -c
<erkan^> ツ
<erkan^> lol
<leoquant> uh
<erkan^> ☺
<leoquant> kraftwerk! ツ
<erkan^> alles goed met jullie?
<erkan^> lekker weekend en maandag vrij
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nice!
<StefandeVries> leoquant: vond ik ook :D
<leoquant> jiddischkeit
<leoquant> gaaf stukje
<StefandeVries> En een goede demonstrator
<leoquant> jazz zou prachtig zijn ook
<leoquant> op zo 'n bak
<StefandeVries> Is het ook, met de Super Articulation 2 Voices
<StefandeVries> De saxofoons zijn zó realistisch
<StefandeVries> (de rest ook, maar vooral die. geluid van de kleppen, articulaties..)
 * lordnoid aait psr-1100
<leoquant> wow, het is een orkest...:)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, orgel kan ook?
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: StefandeVries aait zijn Tyros 4, PSR-S550, CL25, D274 en DDK7
<StefandeVries> Ja, leoquant
<leoquant> klassiek
<lordnoid> :P
<StefandeVries> Er kan een pedalenset op aangesloten worden
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> En ik heb er een knoppenpedalenset bijgekregen, zodat ik registraties kan wisselen met de voeten. Scheelt weer handenwekr
<leoquant> congrats, en wanneer je jarig was, nog gefeliciteerd
<StefandeVries> Woensdag
<StefandeVries> Dank je
<leoquant> alvast dan
<StefandeVries> nee, vorige woensdag:P
<leoquant> ok ツ
<StefandeVries> En de toetsen zijn nog best goed. Niet de normale slappe hap bij keyboards:P
<erkan^> wie  heeft BB?
<Rachelle> hmmm komt onweer deze kant op brr
<erkan^> hier niks
<erkan^> ngo steeds warm
<StefandeVries> erkan^: BlackBerry?
<erkan^> jaaa StefandeVries (-:
<erkan^> nice he?
<StefandeVries> Ja, een Bold
<Rachelle> mijn weather widget geeft aan dat het in eindhoven het donderen is
<erkan^> 9700 bold?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<erkan^> ik ook
<StefandeVries> :)
<Rachelle> het is hier nog mooi weer, maar weet heel goed hoe snel dat kan veranderen
<erkan^> ik heb vandaag van 5 os naar 6 os upgedraten
<erkan^> upgrade ik bedoel
<StefandeVries> Ik ga 'm zometeen binnenhalen
<erkan^> ik heb gedownlaod --> http://crackberry.com/leaked-blackberry-bold-9700-os-6-0-0-448  ... StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja, die had ik ook gevonden :)
<erkan^> als je wil die installeren, eerder alles backup zetten
<erkan^> eerder = eerste
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Zoals ik ook doe als ik een andere ROM in m'n Desire zet
<erkan^> wat is desire?
<StefandeVries> de HTC Desire, een mobiele telefoon :)
<erkan^> ow okee, dat heb ik niet
<RawChid> Goede middag
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag, RawChid
<erkan^> Goedemiddag RawChid ☺
<RawChid> :)
<StefandeVries> RawChid: keyboard nog aangeraakt?
<erkan^> hotspot = gratis internet?
<StefandeVries> ja, erkan^
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb em laatst onder het stof vandaan gehaald
<RawChid> Het boekje dat ik heb is trouwens: "Piano en keyboard in kleine stappen"
<RawChid> Maar ik moet bekennen dat er nu alweer een dun laagje stof op zit
<StefandeVries> Niet erg, leren gaat beter zonder dwang :)
<RawChid> Psies, ik doe het puuuuur voor de lol
<StefandeVries> ik ga even naar boven verkassen
<StefandeVries> tot zo
<erkan^> ik zag dat bb6 is veel helder dan bb5 StefandeVries ☺
<erkan^> ok verbeterde programmaś
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid
<RawChid> Dag Rachelle
<RawChid> Weekend?
<erkan^> relaxe, morgen ga ik naar de centrum in den bosch, wat spullen kopen
<erkan^> voor mijn vakantie in belgië
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> en je , RawChid ?
<RawChid> Ik ga overmorgen eieren zoeken
<erkan^> en wat ga je met eieren doen als je hebt hen gevonden, RawChid ?
<erkan^> hey DooitzedeJong (-:
<DooitzedeJong> Mijn pa deed de computer hardhandig uit
<DooitzedeJong> omdat hij dacht dat hij uit stond
<RawChid> Opeten erkan^ !
<erkan^> hoeveel eieren ga je opeten, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Dat weet ik nog niet
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo Stefan
<StefandeVries> hoi DooitzedeJong
<erkan^> wb StefandeVries
<erkan^> is de centrum morgen dicht of open?:S
<StefandeVries> erkan^: open
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> Wat voor centrum?
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<erkan^> winkels
<RawChid> Het episch centrum
<erkan^> zoals c&a
<RawChid> Zijn gewoon open
<RawChid> 2e paasdag zijn al die woonboulevards vaak open (dus niet winkelcentrum)
<erkan^> Nice RawChid !
<erkan^> Vandaag is het goede vrijdag, i.v.m. de winkeltijdenwet sluiten winkels uiterlijk om 19:00, niet alle winkeliers hebben de openingstijden hier bijgewerkt
<StefandeVries> raar dat een christelijk feest nog steeds maatstaf moet zijn voor het landelijke beleid
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Terwijl christenen in de minderheid zijn
<StefandeVries> Maar sowieso, gezien de scheiding van kerk en staat
<lordnoid> heeft er niks mee te maken
<StefandeVries> oké
<DooitzedeJong> Leg uit
<lordnoid> scheiding kerk en staat wil zeggen dat de mensen die aan het hoofd van de kerk staan niet dezelfde zijn als die macht in de staat hebben
<lordnoid> vaticaanstad dus
<lordnoid> die hebben die scheiding dus niet :P
<lordnoid> bedoel ik
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, daar heb je gelijk in
<StefandeVries> maar kerkelijke normen en waarden zouden het beleid in een land niet mogen bepalen
<lordnoid> welke normen en waarden dan
<StefandeVries> De sluitingsnorm op Goede Vrijdag
<lordnoid> onze hele cultuur is gewoon gebaseerd op de christelijke normen en waarden
<StefandeVries> Helaas nog wel
<lordnoid> dus niet zo raar dat je die terug ziet
<lordnoid> oke over de sluitingsnorm kun je discussieren :p
<DooitzedeJong> maar heeft het zin?
<lordnoid> de sluitingsnorm of het discussieren?
<DooitzedeJong> De hoge heren in Den Haag moeten het doorvoeren
<DooitzedeJong> discusiëren
<lordnoid> nee ik denk niet dat mark rutte het advies van ubuntu mwanzo overneemt :P
<DooitzedeJong> Wie weet :P
<StefandeVries> Mark Rutte beslist dit niet..
<lordnoid> de tweede kamer
<StefandeVries> die kan alleen voorstel plaatsen
<StefandeVries> en de eerste kamer
<lordnoid> die ook ja :P nog even
<StefandeVries> hoezo nog even?
<lordnoid> als de coalitie in mei een meerderheid heeft verwacht ik toch dat het meeste er wel door komt
<StefandeVries> Sowieso komt het meeste er door. Je hoort zeeer zeldend at de Eerste kamer een wetvoorstel alsnog afkeurt
<StefandeVries> Pas geleden wel nog(EPD)
<lordnoid> en bezuiniging speciaal onderwijs toch ook?
<StefandeVries> dat heb ik niet zo gevogld
<StefandeVries> maar het zou kunnen
<lordnoid> was trouwens wel omdat de VVD t zelf niet wou
<lordnoid> dus in zo'n geval heb je niks aan een meerderheid :p
<StefandeVries> dan had de oppositie nog voor kunnen stemmen, maar goed, die waren zelf ook mordicus tegen
<lordnoid> das waar :P
 * erkan^ gaat nu boodschappen doen. tot laters (-:
<StefandeVries> tot later, erkan^
<lordnoid> tot later erkan^
<DooitzedeJong> byebye
<Rachelle> doei erkan^
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle, StefandeVries, en de rest :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hier?
<Rachelle> hier wel goed. tas in het pakken en zo
<Rachelle> en verschillende dingen op het laden
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft iemand al de Python lessen in een mooie wiki vorm neergezet trouwens?
<StefandeVries> Hier heb ik kramp in de handen/vingers
<StefandeVries> en voor het eerst maakt me dat niks uit :)
<StefandeVries> even eten
<MrChrisDruif> Wat zeg je nou? Kramp in je vingers? Waarvan StefandeVries?
 * Rachelle kijkt naar de dvd die ze gekocht heeft en zucht.  they never learn
<MrChrisDruif> Welke DVD Rachelle?
<Rachelle> harry potter deel 7
<MrChrisDruif> part 1 ga ik vanuit?
<Rachelle> zogenaamd een gratis digitale copie erbij.  WMP only -_-'
<Rachelle> ja
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> digitale copie + 1,  windows troep only - 10.000
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, eigenlijk wel :D
<lordnoid> gelukkig kun je een dvd in je computer stoppen :P
<Rachelle> ja dat welr
<Rachelle> rippen
<lordnoid> inderdaad
<lordnoid> lekker drm-vrij :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yay! Rippen :D
<Rachelle> teminste even proberen of ie uberhaupt zo onder linux werkt
<MrChrisDruif> En in een open standaard? O:-)
<lordnoid> nou dvd is al mpeg-2
<Rachelle> gewoon vob-jes he
<Rachelle> alleen die voortroep weg gooien
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon ISO van maken? :P
<Rachelle> nah wil wel die brein troep eruit slopen
<MrChrisDruif> Dan heb je echt een digitale kopie :P
<lordnoid> dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=harrypotter.iso :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar dan mis je toch een deel van de ervaring? Waarvoor koop je anders de DVD? O:-)
<Rachelle> digitale copie van de film, niet van de dvd :p
<MrChrisDruif> dd? Gaan we eens ff checken in terminal :)
<lordnoid> mijn favoriete programma :P
<lordnoid> geen rare dingen uitproberen hoor MrChrisDruif.. straks overschrijf je je HDD :P
<MrChrisDruif> man dd moet kunnen lijkt me lordnoid ;)
<lordnoid> dat denk ik ook wel :)
<Rachelle> zo te zien is er weer troep aan toegevoegd waardoor linux hem niet herkend -_-'
<lordnoid> heb je wel die dvd codecs enzo dan?
<Rachelle> ja dat wel
<lordnoid> werkt t ook niet in vlc?
 * Rachelle probeert
<MrChrisDruif> Af en toe wordt ik zo moet van al die beveiligingen <_<"
<lordnoid> daarom downloadt iedereen ook
<lordnoid> die unskippable voorfilmpjes zijn ook zo irritant
<Rachelle> nou nee -_-'  Linux ziet de dvd wel, maar dat is ook alles
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...ze werken het zelf in de hand eigenlijk
<Rachelle> ja en flink ook
<Rachelle> je kan nog niet eens een dvd op je pc kijken -_-'
<lordnoid> dat wordt dvd speler kopen
<Rachelle> zo hebben er gewoon wat mee uitgevreten zodat het moeilijker is dat ding te copieren
<Rachelle> heb ik, maar dan kan ik niet onderweg kijken
<lordnoid> :(
<Rachelle> zelfs memcoder zeurt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<lordnoid> dvd speler met tulp stekkertjes aan een tv kaart zetten :P
<lordnoid> slechte kwaliteit, duurt lang, duur, maar wel volledig legaal :D
<Rachelle> zo  *grijnst*
<Rachelle> nobody stops me with this :p
<Rachelle> libcss moest ff geupgraded worden
<Rachelle> >:)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> film speelt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Joyous :)
<lordnoid> ah :P lag t toch niet aan de dvd
<Rachelle> ja en nee. klote beveiliging erop
<lordnoid> creative commons films :D
<Rachelle> :)
<lordnoid> dat zijn er alleen behoorlijk weinig
<lordnoid> muziek ook
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: kramp in de vingers van het nachtelijke keyboardavontuur
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<StefandeVries> maar het was het waard P
<Rachelle> zo met die dvd straks mijn zusje sarren :p
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: foutjes uit je bladmuziek weten te halen?
<MrChrisDruif> Geen probleem, piece of cookie :D
<StefandeVries> nu echt 100% tevreden?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar zoals gezegd niet meer dat relative...
<StefandeVries> :0
<StefandeVries> Ik kan wel begrijpen waarom
<MrChrisDruif> Vind het zelf makkelijker om iedere keer aan te geven in welk register het moet zitten, dan iedere keer te moeten checken of het in de juiste zit :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, voor de piano is het alleen verschrikkelijk dat je als je zo te werk gaat, alles een octaaf te hoog staat, omdat Lilypond op een ander register begint dan een piano:P
<StefandeVries> en ik heb een grove fout gemaakt..de aanduiding voor het rechterpedaal moet onder de f-sleutel staan, niet onder de g-sleutel
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, Samsung Galaxy S & Samsung Kies is echt een fail....er schijnt Android 2.3.3 uit te zijn voor de eerste, maar de tweede geeft niets aan <_<"
 * Rachelle rent ff rond
<JanC> hehe
<Rachelle> zo laatste dingen doen en dan afreizen
<MrChrisDruif> Succes Rachelle
<Rachelle> doei doei
<MrChrisDruif> Veel plezier bij je ouders Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> :P
 * MrChrisDruif gaat eten. Aloha!
<StefandeVries> goedeavond iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Niet veel gaande, merk ik.
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, we houden het graag rustig hier :P
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<leoquant> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<StefandeVries> als dat waar was, was 't niet leuk hier
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, maar daarom heb ik altijd mijn vaatje zout mee
<StefandeVries> nu nog een paar slakken
<leoquant> kroon is vrijgesproken
<leoquant> mooi voor hem
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> hij blijft ridder
<StefandeVries> En zijn Willemsorde blijft hij houden
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> majesteit is verheugd
<MrChrisDruif> Ow dat, zag het net inderdaad
<leoquant> ik als onderdaan ook
<StefandeVries> Hij kan haar op 4 mei me respect en zelfwaardigheid salueren
<leoquant> ja!
<StefandeVries> een saluut brengen*
<leoquant> wanneer zou prins willem alex het stokje overnemen?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, al meer nieuws over je piano?
<StefandeVries> wanneer Bea opstapt:P
<leoquant> nee, behalve dan dat het zo midden mei wordt
<StefandeVries> hmm..dan blijven we hopen en wachten =)
<leoquant> bea heeft het goed gedaan, stoppen dus?
<StefandeVries> Dat is haar eigen keuze
<leoquant> haar man verloren...(na slopende ziekte ) sterke vrouw
<leoquant> respect
<StefandeVries> en na de gebeurtenissen in Apeldoorn..
<MrChrisDruif> "In de ogen kijken"
<StefandeVries> toen voelde het land echt één
<leoquant> majesteit was goed op de dam, toen met de paniek daar
<StefandeVries> Zeker
<StefandeVries> leoquant: Yamaha heeft een speciaal Organ Expansion Pack voor de Tyros 4, blijkt nu. :)
<leoquant> mooi! ik dacht al zoiets ツ
<leoquant> orgelmuziek ontroert
<StefandeVries> Moeten even kijken of het meerwaarde biedt tov de pedalen die we nu hebben
<StefandeVries> Zeker op een elektronisch orgel :)
<leoquant> alain
<StefandeVries> alain?
<leoquant> jehain? en marie-vclaire
<leoquant> prachtg
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ken alleen maar Yamaha qua orgels:P
<leoquant> wacht verkeerd gespeld?
<StefandeVries> geen idee =)
<leoquant> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/nl/wiki/Jehan_Alain
<leoquant> olivier messiaen
<StefandeVries> Ah..een organist
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> langlais
<leoquant> hebben we ook hier
<leoquant> op cd
<StefandeVries> Ben ik nu een slechte organist omdat ik ze niet ken? :P
<leoquant> niet in een kist gelukkig
<leoquant> StefandeVries, waarom?
<StefandeVries> Sommige organisten moet je kennen
<leoquant> messiaen is eigenzinnig spul hoor
<StefandeVries> Dit lijkt me er een van
<leoquant> bach?
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> Eigenzinnig is meestal mooi
<leoquant> +1
<StefandeVries> Dat zeggen m'n (schoon)ouders ook altijd over mij LOL :P
<leoquant> bach is wiskunde
<StefandeVries> Bach is prachtig
<leoquant> muziek van god
<StefandeVries> idd :)
<StefandeVries> brb
<leoquant> eeuwig
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> Moet spelen bij een dienst nu ;)
<StefandeVries> preek eindigt  net
<leoquant> oei!
<leoquant> dag allen
<erkan^> YouTube in OS6 speelt sneller af dan in OS5, StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Dan lijkt het me logisch dat je BBOS6 leuker vind dat BBOS5 ;)
<erkan^> ☺
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-23
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle, hoe is het bij je ouders?
<Rachelle> redelijk :p
<Rachelle> vaag om weer limburgs te horen :p
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik me voorstellen....
<Rachelle> :P  zo maar eens gaan werken :(
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ja...mijn ouders spreken maximaal Texels :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waaraan?
<Rachelle> werk-spul ;) waar ik geld voor krijg
<Rachelle> aan mijn framework heb ik al gewerkt. Instellingen-pagina is af en stat-overzicht is bijna af
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig...
 * MrChrisDruif realiseert dat hij ongeveer Engels door het Nederlands aan het gebruiken is =-O
<Rachelle> was ff uitzoeken hoe ik een XML-bestand moest manipuleren :p
<MrChrisDruif> .......met gedit?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> via PHP on the fly ;)
<Rachelle> instellingen-pagina moet de gewijzigde instellingen wel weer op kunnen slaan he
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, lijkt me wel handig O:-)
<Rachelle> dus ja XML-manipulatie via DOM
<Rachelle> maar nu werkt het prima :)
<Rachelle> moet later alleen nog checks op op de SQL en FTP-gegevens. Of die kloppen
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, kan handig zijn
<Rachelle> dat doet ie nu nog niet :P Vul je die verkeerd in ben je screwed :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar das altijd
<Rachelle> al geeft ie wel eerst een controle-overzicht
<Rachelle> het is vrij makkelijk om die gegevens te checken. Proberen een connectie te maken. Lukt dat niet => fout
<Rachelle> de templates en de talen kan je eigenlijk niet fout doen tenzij je het probeert te saboteren. Dat zijn keuzelijsten
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
 * commandoline_ was er al, maar toch bedankt ;)
<commandoline_> hoi allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hai commandoline
<MrChrisDruif> commandoline: We zagen je toch echt net binnenkomen :P
<commandoline> commandoline_ was al aanwezig :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ach zo...
<commandoline> dat heb ik nog nooit eerder gehad, een crash van python :(
<commandoline> *pidgin :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij kan hij meestal geen verbinding meer maken als internet plotseling wegvalt (wireless ;))
<commandoline> ok
 * MrChrisDruif gaat douchen en dan naar een verjaardagsfuif
<Rachelle> grrrr ik wordt gek van de grafische bug in ubuntu 10.10
<Rachelle> ik hoop serieus dat die in 11.04 gefixt is
<Rachelle> freezen van X is niet leuk
<erkan^> freezen van X ?
<erkan^> goedemiddag Rachelle en StefandeVries :p
<StefandeVries> hallo erkan^
<erkan^> Is Martin je broer, StefandeVries ?
 * commandoline heet Marten ;), en nee
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^ en StefandeVries
<Rachelle> ja erkan^.  Ineens compleet vasthangen van X.  Je kan je muis nog bewegen en dat is het wel
<erkan^> toevallig hetzelfde achternaam, commandoline :p
<StefandeVries> Dat zou leuk zijn, Hollands en Limburgs :P
<commandoline> erkan^: idd
<Rachelle> is een grafische bug in 10.10
<StefandeVries> commandoline: zou je de les vanavond alleen kunnen verzorgen? ik moet nog een verrassing ondergaan omdat ik jarig ben geweest
<erkan^> ow ik snap dat frezen is soort kruisplaat :p
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok, dat moet wel lukken denk ik...
<StefandeVries> Ik has van leoquant ops gekregen in -klas, maar ben er nu zelf niet
<commandoline> ok...
<commandoline> laat maar gewoon helemaal dan.
<StefandeVries> wat helemaal?
<commandoline> +m, voices, etc.
<commandoline> gewoon -klas ook open houden
<commandoline> iedereen weet nu toch wel dat ze daar stil moeten zijn...
<StefandeVries> I sincerely hope so.
<commandoline> komt wel goed, veel plezier vanavond ;)
<StefandeVries> Dank je, ik ben benieuwd..
<Rachelle> ik ben eten doei deoi
<StefandeVries> wb, commandoline
<commandoline> bedankt, ik zit nu weer lekker in de tuin :)
<StefandeVries> Ik zit met de netbook en een midi-kabel bij het keyboard. wat anders..:P
<erkan^> ook ubuntu in de netbook, StefandeVries ?\
<StefandeVries>  Inderdaad :)
<erkan^> 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<erkan^> deed per ongeluk CTRL + Q typen :p
<StefandeVries> ah:P
<StefandeVries> 10.10
<erkan^> mijn netbook is 10.04 ivm Netbook Edition van 10.04 is het beste, maar iedereen heeft eigen smaak :p
<StefandeVries> In 10.04 en ouder wordt mijn WiFi-chip niet herkend, dus ik werd gedwongen naar 10.10 te gaan, daarom :P
 * commandoline draait hier 11.04 op de netbook, en da's toch echt wel mijn favoriet :)
<StefandeVries> Unity of Classic Gnome?
<erkan^> heeft 10.10 ook --> http://netbooked.net/images/sized/images/uploads/articles/ubuntu-nb-10-600x352.jpg  .. StefandeVries ?
<erkan^> weet het niet hoe heet die desktop
<StefandeVries> Unity
<StefandeVries> Nee, 10.10 heeft die gelukkig niet
<StefandeVries> Ben vooralsnog geen aanhanger van Unity
<erkan^> ow, maar in 10.10 is iets ander, waarvan ik vind niet fijn met de kolom
<erkan^> mijn laptop is 10.10, maar gewoon Ubuntu Desktop Edition ☺
<StefandeVries> commandoline: Unity of Gnome Classic?
<StefandeVries> erkan^: mijn desktop is Mint 10
<erkan^> kee, maar loopt je netbook lekker met de kolom ofzo, StefandeVries ?
<erkan^> je = jouw
<erkan^> bedoel ik\
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Daarom gebruik ik die ook niet
<erkan^> dus ubuntu edition op netbook, StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> gewoon Desktop ja
<Rachelle> biw
<commandoline> StefandeVries, unity (beter laat dan nooit :P)
<Rachelle> wb UndifineD
<StefandeVries>  commandoline: dat klopt:p
<commandoline> StefandeVries, ik ga vanavond alle dingen op de wiki onder het kopje 'kort bespreken' doen + tuples
<commandoline> of dat ben ik iig van plan :P
 * Rachelle rent rond 
<StefandeVries> Is goed, commandoline :)
<erkan^> wat is anti-aliasmodus, StefandeVries ? dat stond op bb
<StefandeVries> Dan zien de letters op je scherm er mooier uit, als je die aanzet
<erkan^> ja, ie is aangezet
<erkan^> (-:
<StefandeVries> dan is t goed :)
<erkan^> snap het niet waarom moest ik zelf via crackbarry.com downloaden
<StefandeVries> wellicht komt de update van Blackberry zelf pas later uit
<erkan^> OS6 bestaat allang, ik geloof in november ofzo
<StefandeVries> Ow..
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong en commandoline druk bezig, zie ik op Twitter? :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<erkan^> juli 2010 ofzo : http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/66550/blackberry-os-6-legt-nadruk-op-multitouch.html
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries: http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.UNIxBNaegt$/latest
<StefandeVries>  DooitzedeJong; aha :)
<StefandeVries> erkan^: ja, de Bold heeft geen aanraakscherm
<erkan^> StefandeVries, : http://www.nieuwemobiel.nl/020429/4497/BlackBerry-OS-6-upgrade-gids-voor-Bold-9700.html
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik gebruikt je
<StefandeVries> ja*
<erkan^> ☺
 * commandoline zal even gaan kijken wat DooitzedeJong  nou weer allemaal op twitter zet :P
<DooitzedeJong> http://twitter.com/dyidejong
<commandoline> weet ik
<erkan^> brb
<StefandeVries> dyidejong? meerdere voornamen, DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> ah :)
<DooitzedeJong> Dooitze Ynze Ids
<DooitzedeJong> De hele familiestamboom
<StefandeVries> Ongebruikelijke voornamen
<StefandeVries> Ah :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar m'n zanguitvoering, en daarna naar m'n verrassing. commandoline, veel succes met de cursus vanavond!
<hannie> dag DooitzedeJong en commandoline
<commandoline> hoi allemaal
<commandoline> hier vragen en chat
<hannie> en alle anderen, hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo hannie
<FOAD> Hoi allemaal.
<commandoline> graag rustig in -klas, want we hebben vandaag geen +m kunnen regelen zoals jullie kunnen zien.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<FOAD> Ik houd mijn mond daar verder, baas. :P
<hannie> we kletsen wel hier
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597948/
<hannie> Ik had dit gefabriekt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597946/
<DooitzedeJong> Well done
<FOAD> Die split had me wel hoofdbrekens bezorgd, erg bedankt.
<FOAD> :P
<hannie> bij mij werkt laad wel, maar writelines niet goed
<DooitzedeJong> Jij hebt het anders aangepakt
<DooitzedeJong> Jij schrijft realtime vertalingen weg
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ja, maar de werking is hetzelfde
<DooitzedeJong> De uitwerking van ons schrijft het pas weg als het bestand wordt opgeslagen
<DooitzedeJong> Ja klopt hannie
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, dat kan, maar je kunt ook een tekstbestand maken en dan laden
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Die van ons kan bestanden laden enzo
<commandoline> hannie: ik zal straks nog even jouw versie doorkijken :)
<hannie> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Die is wel goed gedaan hannie
<DooitzedeJong> FOAD heb verder nog wel iets gefabriceerd?
<FOAD> Jup.
<DooitzedeJong> Show it
<FOAD> Nee.
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom niet?
<FOAD> Omdat het voor geen meter werkte.
<DooitzedeJong> nou en beter iets dan niets
<DooitzedeJong> misschien werkt die van jouw wel op een andere manier die commandoline hier niet behandeld
<DooitzedeJong> Dan is het handig dat we nog wel even naar jouw code kijken
<DooitzedeJong> FOAD
<FOAD> Nee, mijn programma werkt niet.
<commandoline> FOAD: ok
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> Ik wil nog iets vragen over argumenten-foutmelding, maar beter later
<hannie> of een andere keer
<commandoline> ok, kan aan het einde v/d les dan wel, hannie
<hannie> prima
<hannie> verder geen vragen hierover
<commandoline> hannie: moet ik daar nog op ingaan?
<hannie> nee, niet nu
<FOAD> Ik kwam er niet uit, maar ik ga de programma's van commandoline en hannie bestuderen.
<FOAD> Nou tevreden.
<commandoline> ok, prima
<hannie> ik moet eerst iets uitvoeren
<commandoline> FOAD: prima, geen enkel probleem.
<DooitzedeJong> linkk vermeld commandoline
<hannie> 597946 is die van mij
<hannie> 597948 van commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Dat ligt dicht bij elkaar
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga er straks vandoor
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een bespreking
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, tot ziens dan maar weer
<hannie> moet ik bij tuples denken aan 'paren'?
<hannie> verwarrend, want ik zou eerder denken aan een key met bijbehorende value
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> Rachelle, goedenavond
<DooitzedeJong> Succes allemaal met de cursus, ik lees het allemaal later wel wer :P
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, daag
<DooitzedeJong> Rachelle we zitten in een cursus
<Rachelle> ow oke
<hannie> commandoline, een list kan nl. niet?????
<FOAD> Ik snap het niet zo erg geloof ik.  Kunnen we een voorbeeld zien?
<hannie> even in terminal uitproberen
<FOAD> Ah!
<hannie> niet te snel!!!!Ben aan het proberen
<commandoline> ik wacht wel even
<hannie> ik krijg een AttributeError
<commandoline> waarbij?
<hannie> ik deed: tuple.append('item4')
<hannie> Hoe kan je dan een item toevoegen?
<hannie> ach, ik las het idd niet goed. Sorry.
<commandoline> geen probleem
<commandoline> ok, kunnen we verder?
<hannie> maar wat is dan het voordeel t.o.v. een lijst?
<FOAD> Ja bedoel ik.
<hannie> alleen sneller?
<hannie> kan je daar een voorbeeldje van geven?
<hannie> en hoe krijg ik dan die tuple in dic{}?
<commandoline> hannie: duidelijk?
<hannie> zie je daat aan de ronde haakjes ()?
<commandoline> ja
<hannie> *dat
<hannie> ok, dan is het duidelijk
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597960/
<FOAD> Grappig.
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597962/
<hannie> Dat Return vergeet ik ook zo vaak :)
<FOAD> Dat dings slorpt alle argumenten op?
<FOAD> Moet het "*args" heten?
<FOAD> Nee dus.
<hannie> en mag dat ook tekst zijn?
<FOAD> Heh.
<hannie> ja, net als excel-formule dus
<hannie> sum bedoel ik
<commandoline> hannie: geen idee, excel is niet mijn sterkste punt...
<hannie> maar je telt gewoon een reeks cijfers bij elkaar op dus
<hannie> neemt 5 dan de plaats in van variabele a?
<FOAD> En dan maakt de volgorde niet ut
<FOAD> uit.?
<FOAD> uit?
<FOAD> Grah.
<hannie> hoe kan c=2 dan c=4 worden? Dat deel begrijp ik niet
<hannie> maar dan kan je toch gewoon 'c' declareren i.p.v. c-2?
<hannie> ok, dan heet Jantje opeens Klaasje. Duidelijk.
<hannie> even herleidend: ju kunt het argument dus meteen al een waarde meegeven
<hannie> en die kan je later weer vervangen. Heb ik dat zo goed begrepen?
<FOAD> Je geeft een soort van default waardes mee.
<hannie> ok, begrepen
<FOAD> Hoe toepasselijk.
<hannie> Ik zie nog niet helemaal het voordeel van een defaultwaarde instellen, maar dat komt nog wel
<hannie> jammer dat je een paste niet kunt bijwerken ;)
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597965/
<commandoline> hannie: idd, net als logs :P
<hannie> leg je die sterretjes nog even uit?
<FOAD> Dit snap ik.
<commandoline> hannie, duidelijk?
<hannie> hmmm
<commandoline> hannie: je kan voor latere vragen altijd hier terecht, zullen we nu door?
<commandoline> of heb je nog wat?
<hannie> er gaat niet echt een lichtje branden. Ik denk dat ik het later goed moet nalezen
<commandoline> ok
<hannie> ga maar verder
<FOAD> Jeuj huiswerk. :/
<FOAD> Het eerste is mooier.
<FOAD> Is dat het antwoord?
<hannie> dat 2e druist in tegen onze schrijfwijze
<hannie> ik zal pep toevoegen aan mijn favorieten
<FOAD> Goed, bedankt voor de cursus weer commandoline!
<hannie> ok, makkie ;)
<FOAD> En alle ondersteuners.
<hannie> commandoline, je was weer fantastisch. En geheel zonder hulp !!!
<hannie> dank voor de uitleg
<commandoline> graag gedaan.
<commandoline> hannie: jij had nog een vraag?
<FOAD> Tot volgende week, ik moet er snel vandoor.
<FOAD> Doeg!
<commandoline> doei FOAD
<hannie> Ik zal mijn vragen een andere keer stellen, ok?
<commandoline> prima
<hannie> dag FOAD
<hannie> dag commandoline
<commandoline> dag hannie
<DooitzedeJong> Goodevenening
<lordnoid> hoi dooitze
<lordnoid> meh :P
<lordnoid> welkom terug
<DooitzedeJong> Tja, verbinding is wat onstable
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is wel vaker zo met irc
<lordnoid> hmm denk toch wel dat t aan je internet ligt en niet aan freenode
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb het met geen enkele andere dienst
<lordnoid> ohw :S raar
<lordnoid> ik heb t nog nooit gehad
<commandoline> klopt, hij ging niet offline via Google Talk...
<lordnoid> misschien zit er een probleempje in het kabeltje van utrecht naar friesland
<lordnoid> rijdt een auto overheen ofzo :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moet de verbinding van mij wel heel vaak uitvallen
<lordnoid> tis geen drukke weg
<DooitzedeJong> neu :P
<lordnoid> :P
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<lordnoid> he
<DooitzedeJong> how is life?
<lordnoid> goed :)
<lordnoid> daar?
<DooitzedeJong> hier ook
<lordnoid> mooi!
<DooitzedeJong> jazeker
<DooitzedeJong> werk jy mog steeds met raid?
<lordnoid> yep :)
<lordnoid> en ik had ubuntu er inderdaad op werkend met die raid driver
<lordnoid> dmraid
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> goed om te horen
<lordnoid> ja
<lordnoid> alleen dual boot werkte niet
<lordnoid> en alleen ubuntu kon natuurlijk altijd al met software raid :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi allemaal...
<lordnoid> hey
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het lordnoid?
<lordnoid> prima, met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor :)
<lordnoid> :)
<erkan^> Hoi lordnoid !
<MrChrisDruif> Hai erkan^ ;)
<erkan^> ☺
<erkan^> en ook hoi MrChrisDruif
<erkan^> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Voor mij is het geen moeite om in Engels of Nederlands te chatten :P
<lordnoid> hey erkan^
<MrChrisDruif> (Engels is bijna makkelijker tegenwoordig....soms beangstigend)
<erkan^> ECHT WAAR?
<erkan^> beangstigend
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, really
<erkan^> amai
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Is in ieder geval raar lijkt me dat je beter Engels kan dan Nederlands als je in Nederland geboren en getogen bent :)
<erkan^> heb jij idee wat voor workshop ga je lesgeven, MrChrisDruif ?
<erkan^> ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, voor de open week bedoel je?
<erkan^> nee mwanzo, MrChrisDruif
<erkan^> iedereen mag zelf bedenken wat wil diegene les geven bijv. wiki, python, libreoffice enzovoort, MrChrisDruif ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ook niet...ik ben wel redelijk goed ik wiki, maar moet dan eerst nalezen wat er al verteld is :P
<MrChrisDruif> En weet ook niet wat je zou moeten vertellen bij een workshop over LibreOffice....
<erkan^> ik wil graag meedoen: IRC tips en trucs
<erkan^> 	
<erkan^> Vervolg IRC cursus met tips/trucs
<erkan^> 	
<erkan^> leoquant
<erkan^> 	
<erkan^> wo. 27 april, 19:30 - 20:30
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> maar ik kan niet komen )-: erg jammer
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<erkan^> ik wil ook Ubuntu vertaal meedoen, maar ik vrees dat ik heb een taalprobleem :/
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh...inleiding tot werken met de terminal....die zou ook wel kunnen...
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan/zoom <-- heb ik gedaan. is nog niet klaar. als ik ben klaar, dan gaat Firebeard die redigeren
<MrChrisDruif> Met Ctrl+Alt+T kan je de terminal ook openen :P
<erkan^> ow bedankt, wist ik niet
<erkan^> ☺
<lordnoid> leuk voor de cursus sneltoetsen uit je kop leren :)
<MrChrisDruif> Cursus sneltoetsen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Zou bij mij al niet meer werken O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Heb wat shortcuts aangepast...werkt wat makkelijker :D
<erkan^> je kan aan Ubuntu'ers uitleggen hoe werkt precies met shortcuts ☺ MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Doe veel met de Mod/Super/Windows-key
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar dan moet ik weer opzoeken wat de default waardes zijn :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou die sneltoetsen stoppen bij basisfuncties van Ubuntu...
<erkan^> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Voor mij is alles zo "logisch" al met Ubuntu dat ik er niet echt iets over kan uitleggen...
<erkan^> welke thema gebruiken jullie, MrChrisDruif en lordnoid ?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb ik dan niet gelijk erkan^?
<erkan^> JAwel, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Als je van windows e.d. bedoelt, dan die van Elementary OS :)
<erkan^> veel oefenen hoe kan je uitleggen dat je gaat zelf sneltoetsen instellen en nietmeer van basisfunctie Ubuntu gebruiken ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je veel uitleggen?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....uitleggen=oefenen
<lordnoid> erkan^: windows 7
<lordnoid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Windows 7 thema lordnoid?
<lordnoid> maar nee op mn laptop heb ik gewoon ambience.. de standaard
<erkan^> zonder veel oefenen
<erkan^> ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Of de OS?
<erkan^> lol
<lordnoid> OS :P
<MrChrisDruif> ONREIN! ONREIN! :P
<erkan^> ik heb oude Human Theme uit Ubuntu 9.10 op Ubuntu 10.10 Uiterlijk ingesteld, echt perfect.. ik hou echt erg van ouderwetse uiterlijk, lordnoid
<erkan^> :P
<lordnoid> ik niet
<lordnoid> k vind die nieuwe wel prima
<lordnoid> bij de oude zat ik altijd thema te veranderen :P
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> bijv. woningen vind ik oud echt perfect dan modern
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Ik nog steeds O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> JAK! Al die "authentieke details"
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik snap nog steeds niet wat je bedoelt met zonder veel oefenen zippo^, bedoel je dat het makkelijk voor mij is om daar een workshop over te geven?
<lordnoid> zippo?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, zippo^ :D
<lordnoid> wat is dat toch met al die nickchanges laatst :P
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^ had die een keer voor de gein genomen...en ik vind het wel leuk :D
<MrChrisDruif> Al die nick changes?
<MrChrisDruif> Wie nog meer dan? Phrea?
<lordnoid> die ene die geband is
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...niet veel van meegekregen...Ubest ofzo?
<lordnoid> fujisan denk ik.. tenzij dat een nickchange was
<erkan^> ow, waarom lordnoid ?
<MrChrisDruif> fujisan? =-O
<lordnoid> volgens mij voor nick veranderen naar iemand anders
<MrChrisDruif> Is die gebanned?
<lordnoid> ja het kan ook iemand zijn die zijn nick innam ik weet niet :P
<lordnoid> maar daar ging t helemaal niet om
<lordnoid> waarom al die nickchanges? :P
<erkan^> ik heb twee plaatjes in zoom (wiki) toegevoegd, het ziet niet echt mooi
<erkan^> beetje rommel
<MrChrisDruif> Wel als het fujisan is maar toch iemand anders blijkt te zijn...
<erkan^> denk dat RawChid is niet blij ermee ;p
<MrChrisDruif> Ssshh...don't tell him....maar een /nick MrBadWiki zou wel een keer grappig zijn...niet? :P
<erkan^> haha
<erkan^> het is maar een test hoor
<erkan^> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Test?
<lordnoid> als er iemand zn nick moet veranderen ben ik het, en ik doe het niet :P
<erkan^> is nog steeds geen officiële wiki hoor
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> /tmp/erkan
<erkan^> is niet echt wiki hoor
<erkan^> als je wil officiële wiki zetten, dan moet op wiki-ubuntu-nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> en dan /mwanzo toch?
<erkan^> Welkom op de Nederlandstalige Ubuntu documentatie wiki.
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Waarom zou jij je nick moeten wijzigen?
<erkan^> mwanzo is een school voor beginners
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik
<lordnoid> hmm rate de naam lordnoid van 1 tot 10
<erkan^> mwanzo is oorspronkelijk uit Swahili geloof ik
<erkan^> waar is MadamChrisDruif ? :P
<lordnoid> die heet christina
<MrChrisDruif> Is er niet bij mijn weten
<erkan^> hihi
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk 7 btw lordnoid
<lordnoid> oh das nog best oke :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind je nick best awesome...heeft iets stoers
<lordnoid> lol
<lordnoid> een stoere nerd. hoe cool is dat
<MrChrisDruif> Lord Nooit....alleen dan anders gespeld :P
<MrBadWiki> :P
<lordnoid> :P
<zippo^> flauw !
<zippo^> P
<MrBadWiki> Wat zippo^ kan, kan ik ook :P
<lordnoid> voortaan maar hostnames onthouden
<lordnoid> hoewel dat bij MrBadWiki moeilijk wordt
<MrBadWiki> hostname?
<lordnoid> en bij zippo^ ook trouwens
<lordnoid> met jullie cloaks :P
<lordnoid> mijn ip is vrij beschikbaar
<lordnoid> mij kun je nog ouderwets poortscannen
 * zippo^ snapt geen bal van d netwerk, ip, enz. :P 
<lordnoid> oh :P laat dan maar
<zippo^> geen interesse ... eerlijk gezegd
<lordnoid> tss
<zippo^> waarom, lordnoid /
<zippo^> ?
<zippo^> moet ik ook weten?
<MrBadWiki> Loop je leeg lordnoid?
<MrBadWiki> :P
<lordnoid> moet niet :P
<lordnoid> maar t is wel hoogst interessant!
<MrBadWiki> Echt? Volgens mij is er geen reet aan :P
<zippo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/erkan/ --> precies 01-01-2010 geregistreerd :D
<lordnoid> aan internet is heel veel
<MrBadWiki> Ik precies 2011/03/10
<lordnoid> 2008/07/03 :P
<lordnoid> en mn oude account 2007/11/02
<lordnoid> maar dat mag ik niet hardop zeggen
<MrBadWiki> Ik heb ook nog ergens een ouder account
<zippo^> wanneer ben je begonnen met linux, MrBadWiki ?
<zippo^> en je, lordnoid ?
<MrBadWiki> Maar wist daarvan niet het wachtwoord
<lordnoid> pfoe :P ff denken
<MrBadWiki> Euhm....volgens mij was m'n oude account van 2006...dus rond die tijd denk ik
<lordnoid> wanneer kwam red hat 9 uit?
<lordnoid> 2003 :P
<lordnoid> alleen toen was ik behoorlijk slecht in linux moet ik er eerlijk bij zeggen
<zippo^> das best lang gleeden lol, lordnoid
<lordnoid> ja ik bakte er ook helemaal niks van
<lordnoid> dus stopte snel weer :P
<zippo^> ik sinds december 2009, eerste met openSUSe, want het was probleem met de beeldscherm van CompaQ: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/compaq-presario-cq61-110ed-notebook-pc/?action=printpage
<lordnoid> tot ubuntu 5.04 uit kwam :D
<zippo^> in het begin zei ik tegen iedereen: Ik wens jullie een gelukkig nieuwjaar 2010 toe ☺
<MrBadWiki> Owkay
<lordnoid> opensuse heb k ook nog gedraaid ja
<zippo^> omdat ik eerder niet wist hoe moest ik in de forum schrijven lol
<lordnoid> toen ik suse had kwam ik er pas achter dat je zo'n package manager hebt
<lordnoid> was me eerder nooit opgevallen
<zippo^> volgens me heeft openSUSE 11.4 nu GNOME 3, lordnoid ?
<lordnoid> zou zomaar kunnen :P
<lordnoid> toen was KDE standaard..
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-24
<lordnoid> maar je kon wel kiezen
<lordnoid> tijdens de installatie
<zippo^> idd
<zippo^> http://software.opensuse.org/114/nl
<lordnoid> wooww je kan echt ver terug in de tijd :D
<lordnoid> ubuntu 6.06 :P
<zippo^> en 5.04 ofzo?
<lordnoid> die niet
<lordnoid> 5.04 wou nieteens installeren toen hier
<lordnoid> dus of je daar nu zo veel van moet verwachten :P
<zippo^> het zou heel leuk zijn als je gaat een geschiedenis over ubuntu in wiki.ubuntu-nl.org schrijven :). ik vind geschiedenis echt erg leuk lordnoid
<zippo^> hoe hebben ze ontwikkeld, enzovoort
<lordnoid> hmm als ik alles nog kan onthouden :P
<zippo^> waar komt Canonical ...
<lordnoid> maar ik kan wel terug kijken
<lordnoid> canonical was er meteen al
<zippo^> Je kan via het internet uitzoeken
<zippo^> www.google.nl
<zippo^> een informatie verzamelen ☺
<lordnoid> k heb nog een officiele originele 6.06 cd xD
<zippo^> heb jij hem besteld ofzo, lordnoid ?
<lordnoid> neh iemand die ik ken had er 50 ofzo
<lordnoid> je kon er toen zo veel krijgen als je wilt zonder reden
<zippo^> Cool
<lordnoid> maar nu is het geld op bij shipit :P
<zippo^> Ik wil ook een originele CD/DVD van Canonical , dat vind ik erg leuk :p
<lordnoid> je bent net te laat :P
<lordnoid> tot een paar maanden geleden kon je nog gewoon 1 cd bestellen per persoon
<zippo^> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<lordnoid> k heb wel 9.04, 10.04, en 10.10
<zippo^> lordnoid: https://shop.canonical.com/
<lordnoid> daarvoor vond ik het altijd zielig voor mark om te bestellen
<zippo^> effe zoeken
<zippo^> mark? bedoel je markt?
<lordnoid> nee mark shuttleworth
<zippo^> hoezo zielig?
<lordnoid> die betaalde al die cd's :P en de verzending
<lordnoid> ze waren gratis
<zippo^> ie heeft Ubuntu opgericht, heb ik goed begrpeen?
<zippo^> *begrepen
<lordnoid> ja
<lordnoid> en die is miljonair en gaf die cd's gratis weg :P
<zippo^> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=774 <-- vind ik erg leuk
<lordnoid> oh k heb ook 9.10
<zippo^> mooi zo
<lordnoid> kan k ook op de wiki gooien :P alle cd hoesjes
<lordnoid> thomas berends heeft er ook een hele hoop van tussen 6.06 en nu
<zippo^> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=839
<zippo^> echte leuke T-shirt :P
<zippo^> newste
<lordnoid> :P
<lordnoid> ben je een lady?
<lordnoid> anders deze
<lordnoid> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=736
<zippo^> oh nee
<zippo^> ik lette niet
<zippo^> :P
<lordnoid> ze hadden trouwens bij 5.04 een opstartscherm met een halfnaakte man
<lordnoid> FYI
<MrBadWiki> What?
<lordnoid> ff plaatje zoeken
<zippo^> ik ook, lordnoid
<zippo^> kan niks vinden
<zippo^> via images.google.com
<lordnoid> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRUvNZfZav4j1iYcX3rOrGzsxd3iG0cnyIhy7MAnLO9XSk09_Cn4A&t=1
<lordnoid> hmja
<lordnoid> hier als loginscherm: http://www.mbardot.com/imagesite/ubuntu.jpg
<lordnoid> beetje klein
<zippo^> ah valt me wel ermee, maar penis , vagina zijn openheid, is wel erg lordnoid
<lordnoid> ik zei half naakt
<lordnoid> en dat klopt precies :P
<zippo^> zij kleren zwemkleding volgens me, lordnoid
<lordnoid> blijf t wel vreemd vinden :P sowieso een foto van mensen als opstartscherm
<MrBadWiki> Tsja....soms doe je wat/wil je wat...
<zippo^> was je erg opgewonden toen je zag een opstartscherm, lordnoid ? :P
<MrBadWiki> Stond wel symbool voor de Circle of Friends
<lordnoid> :P ja die inkijk van rood he
<zippo^> haha
<MrBadWiki> En straalt natuurlijk "menselijkheid" uit...toch?
<lordnoid> sja :p
<zippo^> :p
<lordnoid> die mensen stonden ook op de cd'tjes
<lordnoid> http://gallery.broach.se/photos/dl/48211-11/img_6118.jpg
<lordnoid> ahhh :P wat worden ze allemaal toch gelukkig van ubuntu he
<zippo^> als ik ben naakt en iederene zien me en foto maken, dat vind ik heel erg en schaam me dood... ga in de kast duiken, lordnoid :p
<lordnoid> we moeten allemaal lid worden van die prachtige vriendenkring
<zippo^> ja
<lordnoid> oke dat moet t dus uitstralen :P
<MrBadWiki> Als me plassertje niet te zien is en met waste-gate...dan vind ik het niet erg
<lordnoid> eerste wat ik denk ik: gekke fotomodellen
<MrBadWiki> met=me
<lordnoid> ik=is
<zippo^> nu nog 15 dagen :-D
<zippo^> oh nee effe berekenen
<lordnoid> en dan?
<zippo^> 30 april - 24 april = 6 dagen + 9 mei = nog 15 dagen idd 15 dagen
<zippo^> dan komt zippo^ hier op bezoek en we gaan trainen, lordnoid
<lordnoid> trainen?
<zippo^> als het goed binnen twee weken is, dan mag hij hier wonen, lordnoid ☺
<zippo^> ja
<lordnoid> maar jij bent toch zippo?
<lordnoid> ik snap er nu al niks meer van :P
<zippo^> lol
<zippo^> weet je waarom log ik ook zippo^ ?
<zippo^> *in
<zippo^> en ook erkan^ inloggen
<lordnoid> omdat je iets teveel hebt gedronken? :P
<zippo^> whaha welnee joh
<lordnoid> hoe dicht zit ik bij de werkelijkheid? :P
<zippo^> Ik heb zippo^ nooit naam gegeven. KNGF Geleidehond heeft naam aan de hond gegeven, lordnoid
<MrBadWiki> 15 dagen?
<lordnoid> ah en nu log je in op de naam van je hond?
<zippo^> yep
<zippo^> ☺
<lordnoid> lol :P
<zippo^> ik vind zippo^ erg mooi naam
<lordnoid> ben je blind dan zippo^?
<zippo^> Zippo komt uit Amerikaanse naam; een aanstekermerk
<zippo^> nee, ander kan ik hier niet vlug typen, lordnoid
<zippo^> en ook niet vlug lezen als ik ben blind
<lordnoid> ik kan heel goed blind typen
<zippo^> ik ook, lordnoid . ik ben slechtziendheid
<lordnoid> en lezen kan tegenwoordig ook prima met brailleregel :P
<lordnoid> ah
<zippo^> ja, maar ik ehb nog nooit met de braille gedaan
<zippo^> *heb
<MrBadWiki> Jullie zouden deze circle of friend meer hebben gewaardeerd denk ik: http://legacythumbs.weheartit.netdna-cdn.com/20080622004137.jpg
<lordnoid> ah je hebt gewoon een klein gezichtsveld?
<zippo^> ik ken wel van andere mensen diegene maakt gebruik van de brailleregel
<zippo^> ja oa syndroom usher
<lordnoid> of echt onscherp?
<zippo^> usher is ook teovalig een amerikaanse zanger
<lordnoid> ja dat weet ik :P
<MrBadWiki> Maar deze circle of friend betekent hetzelfde....alleen dan minder gelinkt naar mensen: http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/cof_orange_hex1.png
<lordnoid> :P
<zippo^> leoquant zal niet blij zijn ermee als ie heeft logboek gelezen over de naakt :p
<lordnoid> mijn foto was gewoon officieel ubuntu artwork
<zippo^> wat is artwork?
<lordnoid> die van MrBadWiki niet :P
<lordnoid> gewoon grafisch ontwerp enzo
<zippo^> kee
<MrBadWiki> En mijnes had alleen weg van de officiële artwork O:-)
<MrBadWiki> Maar goed...
<zippo^> wat betekent lordnoid eigenlijk, lordnoid ?
 * MrBadWiki wil het ook weten :P
<lordnoid> geen idee
<MrBadWiki> Laten we het anders formuleren: waarom heb je voor deze nick gekozen lordnoid? :)
<zippo^> is dat http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/contributor/lordnoid/ jouw proifel ofzo?
<lordnoid> hmm ik ben daar wel ooit aangemeld geweest :P
<lordnoid> dus dikke kans ja
<lordnoid> anders is het iemand die mij na doet
<zippo^> is lordnoid een Italiaanse naam ofzo?
<lordnoid> MrBadWiki: creative uitspatting
<MrBadWiki> Naise :)
<lordnoid> nee.. ik weet dat het een pizza-icoon is.. maar das toeval
<MrBadWiki> Lord Nooit :P
<MrBadWiki> Anyhow...
 * MrBadWiki gaat offline...en zegt "Aloha!"
<zippo^> truste
<lordnoid> zitten nog best slechte ideeën tussen mijn brainstorm he :P
<lordnoid> doei MrBadWiki
<zippo^> hoi casandera
<lordnoid> he casandera
<lordnoid> een latenight visitor
<MrBadWiki> Hehe casandera komt mij vervangen...precies op tijd dus ;)
<zippo^> :p
<lordnoid> twee keer zelfs
<lordnoid> double fun
<UndifineD> welterusten druifje
<zippo^> hajour1, !
<zippo^> ☺
<zippo^> jammer dat je niet cassandera noem, vind ik erg mooi naam hoor (-:
<lordnoid> eigenlijk waren mn brainstorm ideeën nog nieteens zo heel slecht
<hajour1> ja maar dat is mijn dochters nickname hier niet de mijne
<zippo^> vandaar
<zippo^> ☺
<hajour1> morgen komt de vriend van me dochter als het goed is een monitor brengen
<hajour1> en UndifineD  pc hebben we voor nu even werkend gekregen
<zippo^> cool hajour1
<zippo^> grote monitor?
<hajour1> ik geloof 17 inch
<zippo^> mijn laptop : 15 inch; mijn netbook : 10 inch; mijn monitor voor de desktop is 19 inch
<zippo^> ik wil ook 17 inch voor mijn laptop ☺
<hajour1> ik had voor me oude pc overleed een 21 inch screen
<hajour1> maar toen kreeg ik UndifineD  oude notebook
<lordnoid> 17" op de laptop? is ie dan nog wel draagbaar?
<hajour1> en me dochter heeft vanwege handicaps een grote monitor nodig.en toen heb ik mijne aan haar gegeven
<hajour1> is geen laptop
<hajour1> oude pc
<lordnoid> nee maar bij zippo^
<hajour1> a ok sorry
<zippo^> ik heb geen 17inch-laptop, lordnoid
<zippo^> ik wil die wel
<lordnoid> maar die wil je :P
<zippo^> ja
<zippo^> een vriend van mij heeft ook grote monitor nodig, hajour1
<zippo^> ong. 25 inch ofzo weet ik niet zeker
<zippo^> maar wat bedoel je met de draagbaar, lordnoid ?
<lordnoid> 27 is tegenwoordig redelijk betaalbaar :)
<hajour1> ja ik eigenlijk ook.ik ben blind aan 1 oog en andere zie ik ook niet zo goed mee en heb dislectie
<lordnoid> nou een laptop is normaal om mee te nemen en met 17" wordt ie al gauw groot
<zippo^> persoon tot persoon heeft niet hetzelfde visuele probleem, hajour1
<hajour1> weet ik hoor zippo^
<zippo^> ☺
<hajour1> ik zit in accessebility team hoor
<hajour1> daarbij mijn 1 na jongste is door lui oog blind geworden aan 1 oog
<zippo^> net als dat ik kan geen enkele geluid kunne horen, maar als ik draag gehoorapparaat , dan kan ik iets horen, net als andere mesnen, niet hetzelfde geluid net als ik kunnen horen
<hajour1> en mijn neef is nachtblind en kleurenblind en slechtziend
 * zippo^ is ook nachtblind
<hajour1> bah niet nachtblind dagblind bedoel ik
<hajour1> hij ziet niks zonder een hele donkere bril op
<zippo^> ow, dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord. het is eerset keer voor me. dus kan hij overdag niks zien, hajour1 ?
<hajour1> klopt
<hajour1> gordijnen zijn bij hem dicht overdag
<zippo^> volgens me zijn z'n kegeltjescellen veel kapotgegaan, hajour1 ?
<hajour1> of hij heeft een bijna zwarte glsazen bril op met veel versterking erin
<hajour1> hij is ermee geboren
<zippo^> bestaat dat ook "zwarte contactlenzen" in zijn ogen, hajour1 ?
<hajour1> hij ziet net vaag 3 meter voor zich uit
<zippo^> hoe heet een oogziekte ?
<hajour1> kan hij niet dragen.niet genoeg oogvocht
<hajour1> geen idee
<zippo^> nachtblindheid tegenovergestelde lichtblindheid ?
<zippo^> maar google zei lichtblind bestaatniet
<zippo^> :/
<zippo^> raar
<zippo^> oh ja
<zippo^> ken jij "syndroom van Locked' , hajour1 ?
<zippo^> The Diving Bell and the Butterfly is erg mooi film, hajour1 . hij heeft geen probleem met één oog en oren. maar rest gehele lichaam zijn verlamd. hij was gezonde mens, hajour1
<hajour1> mijne heeft wel een naam ziekte van coats
<hajour1> heb die geloof ik niet gezien
<hajour1> ik was aan het zoeken naar een link ervan maar  kan het niet vinden
<zippo^> wel erg aanrader. die film is erg goed, is ook een voorbeeld voor ons, hajour1
<zippo^> ivm communicatie
<hajour1> syndroom van locked zegt me even niet ik onthou meestal meer de omschrijving ervan en naam vergeet ik meestal
<zippo^> de man was gezond. hij leefde erg gelukkig, twee kinderen, enz. later ging hij naar huis, hij reed auto.. opeens raakte ie coma... blijkbaar heeft ie een beroerte gehad. Toen ie was wakker. hele lichaam kon hij niet bewegen, bijna volledige lam, hij kon ook niet praten. hij kan horen en één oog zien. als de dokter vraag , dan zei man zijn oog: ja, één keer dicht, enz. hajour1
<zippo^> hajour1, : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Dominique_Bauby
<hajour1> even lezen duurt even he
<hajour1> a viel mee niet verschrikkelijk veel leeswerk.dit grote scherm helpt ook veel
<zippo^> sorry dat ik praatte te veel, hajour1 :-P
<hajour1> geeft niet
<hajour1> de grote letters op dit scherm helpen ook heel veel zippo^
<hajour1> kijken of ik dit jaar een scherm weer kan regelen van 21 inch groot
<hajour1> mooi meds gaan weer wertken even terug lezen
<hajour1> o hee lordnoid
<lordnoid> hee hajour1!
<hajour1> sorry voor late reactie
<lordnoid> ?
<hajour1> was te laat met meds
<lordnoid> op wat :P
<hajour1> dan kijk ik over dingen heen
<hajour1> zo n tig regel terug geloof ik
<lordnoid> oh :P oke
<hajour1> ben nog wat warrig sorry
<lordnoid> was me niet eens opgevallen
<zippo^> bne je altijd online hier 's nachts, lordnoid ? :P
<lordnoid> hm :P te laat
<hajour1> ja hij gaat vaak heel plotseling weg lordnoid
<hajour1> welterusten allemaal
<StefandeVries> commandoline: alles goed gegaan gisteren?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ja, ik had me alleen wat verkeken op de moeilijkheidsgraad van tuples en keyword arguments...
<StefandeVries> ja, ik las dat hannie een tuple wilde uitbreiden..:P
<StefandeVries> Tsja, dan weet je dat voor later
<commandoline> idd
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh...
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft iemand al de beginnerscursus omgezet naar een overzichtelijke wiki? :)
<StefandeVries> Nope
<MrChrisDruif> Is het misschien een idee dat iemand dat gaat doen?
<commandoline> CasW is daar wel mee begonnen dacht ik
<commandoline> maar die zit momenteel in Oostenrijk dus het is niet vreemd dat dat even stilligt.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er geen tijd voor
<commandoline> en ik geloof dat hij voorlopig was begonnen in LibreOffice, hoewel wiki misschien idd beter is
<MrChrisDruif> Wiki is online inzichtbaar....een stuk makkelijker dan met LibreOffice
<commandoline> laten we eerst maar eens zien hoe het CasW afgaat, we kunnen later altijd nog anderen vragen om bijv. één les om te zetten.
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: ja, wiki lijkt me beter, maar dat had CasW niet aan gedacht geloof ik
<commandoline> we hebben het er tijdens de Jam in Burgum even IRL over gehad
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga denk ik binnenkort al die lessen doornemen....ga misschien project supervisor worden bij syn (een programma in python ;))
<commandoline> ik geloof dat een wiki hem ook beter leek
<MrChrisDruif> Dan is het handig als je Python kun...ga dat doen om python te leren...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als ik die lessen doorneem, kan ik ze gelijk netjes in een wiki zetten
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: Graag
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<commandoline> CasW was voor zover ik weet bij de 2e les, dus er is nog best wat te doen...
<MrChrisDruif> Oké...ik begin gewoon bij les 1 ;)
<StefandeVries> Misschien goed om even met hem te overleggen hoe en wat. Kan werk schelen.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal het in ieder geval voor mezelf in een wiki mooi samengevat neerzetten...in m'n sandbox....kank ook op de ubuntu-nl.org wiki sandbox doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag dat erkan^ een /tmp map had ofzo?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet precies hoe het werkt bij de NL wiki :P
<commandoline> je kan volgens mij gewoon een pagina aanmaken in het /community gedeelte
<commandoline> (pak dat van de pythoncursus maar :P)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython/Samenvattingen
<commandoline> zou je volgens mij gewoon aan kunnen maken
<MrChrisDruif> Terwijl ik er nog mee bezig ben, werk ik liever in een eigen sandbox
<MrChrisDruif> Dus /community/Mr
<MrChrisDruif> ChrisDruif/sandbox bijvoorbeeld
<commandoline> ok, kan ook
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<StefandeVries> hallo
<StefandeVries> beter laat dan nooit
<DooitzedeJong> Daarom :P
<erkan^> raar zeg, als ik typ /msg chanserv help bij andere room, dan wordt hier weergegeven. vaag :/
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<StefandeVries1> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<StefandeVries1> Druk met Debian CLI-install en Lilypond tegelijkertijd
<Rachelle> succ6
<Rachelle> ik net terug van familie-dingen
<StefandeVries1> Ja, ik ook :)
<Rachelle> boring stuff :p
<Rachelle> en vind het nog steeds vaag dat ik tante ben :p
 * Rachelle voelt zich geen tante met haar 23 jaar
<StefandeVries1> Toch ben je het :)
<Rachelle> jep. mijn zus heeft een dochter van 1 :p
<Rachelle> na ja ik zie haar niet zo veel door de afstand.  Daar zal het wel door komen
<Rachelle> pfff hoeveel mijn zus en ik op elkaar gaan lijken is eng
<StefandeVries1> Installatie basale Debian op een 2 GB SD-kaartje..net wel, of net niet?
<Rachelle> hmmm wordt lastig
<Rachelle> mischien net
<StefandeVries1> ja..
<StefandeVries1> nou ja, ik zie wel waar het schip strandt
<Rachelle> moet eigenlijk eens naar het huiswerk kijken.  Geen zin in :S
<StefandeVries1> Uiteraard niet uitdagend?
<Rachelle> nope
<Rachelle> en redelijk wat werk
<StefandeVries1> wat moet je doen?
<Rachelle> wat voor project nakijken,  wat dingen doen voor verslag van design patterns en wat voorbereiden voor communicatie
<StefandeVries1> allemaal dingen waar HBO'ers over moeten nadenken, maar die jij uit je mouw schudt
<Rachelle> het is ook niet moeilijk. heb er alleen geen zin in
<StefandeVries1> installatie tot nu toe verloopt goed
 * Rachelle grijnst
<Rachelle> en dalijk full disk
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: zeer waarschijnlijk wel. maar dan heb ik wel tijdsinvulling gehad
 * Rachelle zucht diep
<Rachelle> is veel te warm om wat te doen
 * StefandeVries1 is dankbaar voor airco in huis
<Rachelle> is hier helaas niet
<Rachelle> en wil niet weten hoe heet mijn kamer is als ik thuis kom
<Rachelle> ff mobile aan de prik hangen. die heeft dorst
<Rachelle> hoi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> zucht mijn oma is echt knetter. het was bloedheet bij haar in huis
<Gotiniens> gelukkig had ik geen sociale verplichtingen vandaag
<Gotiniens> lekker mijn eigen ding kunnen doen
<Rachelle> ik helaas wel :(
<Gotiniens> ik kan me trouwens zowiezo niet herinderen dat we sociale verplichtingen hadden met pasen
<Gotiniens> we gingen wel naar mijn oma, maar dat deden we elke zondag
<Rachelle> hier is het standaard ritueel *zucht*
<Rachelle> ook leuk dat er niet echt wat te eten was voor mij (vegetarier)
<Rachelle> had mijn zus het toch beter geregeld.  Er was groentensoep (voor mij zonder vlees) en broodjes met allerlei beleg
<Rachelle> bij mijn oma had ik alleen broodjes met ei -_-'
<Gotiniens> oja ei
<Gotiniens> nog geen ei gehad
 * Rachelle gooit Gotiniens  een ei toe
<Gotiniens> pat
<Gotiniens> s
<Gotiniens> dank je, kook je hem in het vervolg eerst ;)
<Rachelle> die was gekookt. en ook nog geverft
<Gotiniens> nee hoor, kijk maar : http://4photos.net/photosv2/464652_broken_egg.jpg
<Gotiniens> maar ik vond het gebaar wel lief hoor
<Rachelle> foei :P
<Rachelle> pfff 9 uur en nog 20 graden
<Gotiniens> lekker juist
<Rachelle> mwah overdag is dat fijn, maar niet het s'avonds/s'nachts
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: in welk deel van het land ben je nu?
<Rachelle> z-limburg
<StefandeVries1> Nee, echt?
<StefandeVries1> Daar woon ik:P
<StefandeVries1> En idd, het is nog redelijk warm
<Rachelle> ik ben oorspronkelijk limburgse. Woon zo voor 4 jaar in brabant
<Rachelle> ik ben een "werkvluchtelinge" :P
<StefandeVries1> Heerlen?
<Rachelle> kerkrade
<StefandeVries1> Kirchroa
<StefandeVries1> Leuk dorp:P
<Rachelle> stad he
<Rachelle> nog wel
<StefandeVries1> alles wat ze er hebben is een dierentuin. en ook alleen maar omdat er in Heerlen geen plaats voor was
<Rachelle> en een voetbalclub en een museum
<Rachelle> maar er is niet veel te doen nee
<StefandeVries1> Niet dat Heerlen geweldig is
<StefandeVries1> hoi erkan^
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> hey StefandeVries1 en Rachelle
<erkan^> beestjes lopen hier rond bah
<erkan^> ze moeten hier verlaten
<erkan^> )-:
<erkan^> erg heftig hoor
<Rachelle> hoi Jurgentje
<Jurgentje> hoi :)
<StefandeVries1> hoi Jurgentje
<Rachelle> ik ben uit limburg weggegaan wegens opleidings-problemen + geringe kans op werk
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: ik zal waarschijnlijk ook Limburg moeten verlaten.
<StefandeVries1> Technische Informatica wordt hier op WO niet gegeven
<erkan^> hoi Jurgentje
<Rachelle> balen he StefandeVries1 :(
<StefandeVries1> inderdaad
<Gotiniens> ik ben niet heel bekend met limburg, maar kwa richting denk ik ook dat je je het beste niet op NL kan richten, maar op BE en duitsland
<Gotiniens> ook bij het zoeken naar school/werk enz
<Rachelle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yARlApFLzc
<Rachelle> StefandeVries1
<Rachelle> dat wel Gotiniens. Helaas
<Rachelle> den haag laat limburg compleet kapot gaan
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: die zing ik in het koor :)
<Rachelle> mooi liedje
<Rachelle> laat een beetje mijn gevoel horen
<Gotiniens> Rachelle, afgezien van den haag, zuid-limburg is gewoon een pokke eind van de rest van nederland vandaan
<Rachelle> zo ver van je familie af zitten is zwaar :(
<Rachelle> Gotiniens als den haag eens niet zo dwars lag was er allang meer samenwerking met belgie en duitsland
<Rachelle> maar ik had het meer in investering in scholen, trein, etc
<Rachelle> door de slechte situatie daar heeft limburg enorm last van een brain-drain
<Rachelle> het gros van de hoogopleiden trekken weg
<StefandeVries1> klopt
<StefandeVries1> Heerlen heeft wel een winkel waar ik voor terug zou komen. Muziekhuis Dera. :P
<Gotiniens> mjah ik denk ook dat bedrijven liever wat centraler zitten, en dan kies je ook niet snel voor z limburg
<Rachelle> als ik ooit een eigen software-bedrijf zou starten zit ik er aan te denken net over de grens te gaan zitten bij aken :p
<StefandeVries1> Aken is een goede plaats daarvoor ja
<Rachelle> ligt eraan waar je je op richt Gotiniens.  Wil je op nl, belgie en duitsland richting is limburg een super locatie
<Rachelle> samenwerking met hszuid en de RWTH :)
<Rachelle> maar StefandeVries1  is voor jouw opleiding de RWTH geen optie?
<StefandeVries1> HBO? No way.
<Rachelle> RWTH == uni
<StefandeVries1> RWTH?
<Rachelle> VWO /HBO P verplicht
<Rachelle> Rein Westfalen Technische Hogeschule
<Rachelle> in aken
<Rachelle> http://www.rwth-aachen.de/go/id/llj/
<StefandeVries1> Hopelijk geven ze les in het Engels
<Rachelle> engels en duits
<StefandeVries1> Duits
<Rachelle> meeste engels
<StefandeVries1> Ai
<StefandeVries1> Maar toch..
<StefandeVries1> Duits, nooit gehad
<Rachelle> ik zou er eens gaan kijken ;)
<Rachelle> het is de enige uni in de buurt waardoor je niet zou hoeven te verhuizen
<StefandeVries1> Je moet wel een toelatingsexamen Duits doen
<StefandeVries1> Dus dat wordt 'm al bij voorbaat niet
<Rachelle> na ja het was een tip
<StefandeVries1> waarvoor dank ;)
<Gotiniens> engels schijnt op duitse uni's idd niet zo standaard te zijn
<Rachelle> als ik niet het VWO verknalt had door niet erkend autisme was ik daar gaan studeren
<Rachelle> dat toelatingsexamen duits is meer om je niet te laten vereenzamen daar
<Rachelle> studentenleven en zo
<Gotiniens> als er in het engels wordt lesgegeven dan is dat toch niet zon probleem?
<Gotiniens> ow wacht
<Rachelle> ik weet niet meer zeker of alle lessen in engels zijn.  Lijkt me een kwestie van navragen
<Rachelle> zover ik me herinner was het meer voor het studentenleven en zo. En daar leven
<StefandeVries1> Ik had m'n zinnen al gezet op de TU/e
<Rachelle> oke :)
<StefandeVries1> of het Maastrichts Conservatorium :)
<Rachelle> ik vond een paar jaar geleden heerlen bar slecht en ben naar den bosch gegaan
<Rachelle> hbo informatica
<StefandeVries1> want Heerlen was bar slecht, omdat../
<StefandeVries1> ?*
<StefandeVries1> Ah
<Rachelle> niveau van de opleiding ;)
<StefandeVries1> Ja, aan de HSZuyd schijnt-ie naadje te zijn
<Rachelle> niet dat avans zo moeilijk is, maar het niveau ligt een stuk boven die van de hszuyd
<Rachelle> downside : moeten verhuizen.  2,5 uur reistijd was te
<StefandeVries1> das niet zo moeilijk, volgens mij..
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<StefandeVries1> Heerlen - TU/e is nog te doen
<Rachelle> uhu al is het nog ver
<StefandeVries1> en als een verbinding niet verbindt, ben je genaaid
<Rachelle> het eerste blok toen ik nog bij mijn ouders woonde kwam ik structureel te laat :P  Oorzaak : veolia (bus)
<StefandeVries1> hmmm, daar is mijn punt :P
<Rachelle> de trein was best betrouwbaar. echter de bus naar het station toe niet
<StefandeVries1> dat wordt dan vroeg opstaan
<Rachelle> of hij kwam te vroeg, of te laat (en daardoor stoptrein gemist), of helemaal niet
<StefandeVries1> voor mij
<Rachelle> jep heel vroeg. vraag me af hoe lang je het volhoud
<Rachelle> om kwart voor 9 op school te zijn moest ik kwart over 6 de bus hebben, half 7 trein
<StefandeVries1> hmm, dat geeft te denken
<Rachelle> voor jouw gaat er 45 a 60 min vanaf (hoever woon je van heerlen centraal af?)
<Rachelle> en hoever ligt de uni van eindhoven centraal af?
<StefandeVries1> ik woon op 5 a 10 minuten fietsen van Heerlen Central
<StefandeVries1> en TU/e heeft een eigen station
<Rachelle> oke das geen probleem dus
<Rachelle> ja kan best, maar de inter brengt je naar eindhoven cs ;)
<Rachelle> welk station ligt de uni aan?
<StefandeVries1> 10 minuten loopafstand van Eindhoven Centraal
<Rachelle> 7:23 vertrek. aankomst 8:38.  ruim op tijd voor het 1e uur
<Rachelle> dus zeg maar 10 over 7 thuis weg.  Is nog te doen
<StefandeVries1> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> ik moest 5 over 6 de deur uit :p
<StefandeVries1> Voordeel van dichtbij eht station wonen:P
<JanC> volgens mij moet je toch minstens technische informatica (o.i.d.) kunnen studeren in Maastricht of Hasselt?  (2 universiteiten die over de grens samenwerken overigens)
<Rachelle> Hassalt wel, maar kom daar maar eens met het OV -_-'
<Rachelle> het OV in z-limburg is bar slecht
<StefandeVries1> JanC: Maastricht heeft geen technische faculteit
<lordnoid> en niet gratis :P
<StefandeVries1> Maar als ik word toegelaten aan het conservatorium ga ik daar Zang en Klassiek Piano volgen
<JanC> StefandeVries1: zoals ik zei werken ze samen met Hasselt, dus daar ook eens kijken (kan je in Limburg blijven, zij het dan in België ;) )
<StefandeVries1> Daar wordt van je verwacht dat je Frans spreekt, en ook dat is niet het geval:P
<JanC> huh?
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<JanC> je zal misschien Frans moeten leren daar
<StefandeVries1> niet misschien
<JanC> als een bijvakje
<StefandeVries1> je zult er Frans voor moeten leren
<StefandeVries1> Al ging me dat redelijk goed af
<StefandeVries1> Nu heb ik Latijn en Grieks
<JanC> op zich kan dat enkel een voordeel zijn toch?
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<StefandeVries1> En Engels is al helemaal geen punt, gezien m'n Ierse moeder
<JanC> en je zal echt niet "gebuisd" worden enkel voor Frans als je je best doet  ;)
<StefandeVries1> Dat hoop ik niet :P
<StefandeVries1> zou lullig zijn
<lordnoid> waarom eigenlijk op een TU?
<StefandeVries1> Technische Informatica aan de TU/e is een van de best aangeschreven studies in dat vakgebied
<StefandeVries1> daarom.
<StefandeVries1> Als ik naar TU/e ga
<StefandeVries1> Als ik TI ga studeren
<Rachelle> waarom niet lordnoid als je het aan kan?
<Rachelle> ik verveel me dood op het HBO
<lordnoid> ik bedoel meer waarom technische informatica > algemene informatica
<lordnoid> of heb ik nu een compleet verkeerde studiekeuze gemaakt :P
<StefandeVries1> Dat vind ik interessanter
<lordnoid> oke, dat kan
<StefandeVries1> Dat blijkt.
<Rachelle> is waar je hart ligt he
<StefandeVries1> Dat ligt bij veel dingen :)
<StefandeVries1> Zowel bij nul en één als bij akkoorden, intervallen en toonladders
<lordnoid> Rachelle: ga je na HBO door naar uni? of kan dat niet (meer)?
<Rachelle> financieen houden me tegen :(
<lordnoid> oh :(
<Rachelle> als ik eindelijk mijn diploma heb heb ik een dikke studie-schuld
<lordnoid> je krijgt zeker geen verlaagd collegegeld ook als je al een hbo bachelor hebt?
<StefandeVries1> nee
<lordnoid> ja dan is het inderdaad wel heel onbetaalbaar
<Rachelle> nope zelfs instellingsgeld door onze achterlijke regeringen
<Rachelle> geen stufi, niks
<lordnoid> mja
<lordnoid> kun je wel hbo master doen?
<StefandeVries1> Voor mij wordt het ook een duur grapje. Ik wilde gaan promoveren, maar de weg daarheen is veel te duur
<Gotiniens> HBO is alleen bachelor toch in NL?
<lordnoid> oh weet ik niet
<StefandeVries1> Nee, Gotiniens. Er zijn ook masters
<lordnoid> ik zie het.. maar geen MSc
<Rachelle> hoi johanvd
<johanvd> hallo :)
<Rachelle> hbo master en uni master maakt geen verschil qua kosten. beide onbetaalbaar
<Rachelle> hoezo kenniseconomie?
<lordnoid> k ga het toch proberen :P
<StefandeVries1> Gelukkig wordt promotieonderzoek betaald
<lordnoid> als het binnen de 2 jaar uitloop lukt is het wel te doen
<Rachelle> helaas krijgen we de echte schade pas over 10 a 15 jaar op ons bord:( Als we van alle kanten voorbij gestreeft zijn
<lordnoid> maar dat heeft verder niks met de studieschuld te maken :P
<StefandeVries1> Maar we mogen nu wel op de Afsluitdijk, waar het nooit vaststaat, 130 rijden! :D
<lordnoid> das gewoon jammer
<lordnoid> en heb je in alle beroepsgroepen wel
<Rachelle> lordnoid ik heb het niet over de individuele studieschulden, maar de toekomst van dit land
<lordnoid> oh oke, in dat geval mee eens :P
<Rachelle> ze zijn de hele kenniseconomie kapot het maken terwijl we die keihard nodig hebben om onze economische positie te houden
<StefandeVries1> En ze snappen het niet
<Rachelle> niet het CDA en de VVD nee, sommige andere partijen wel............
<StefandeVries1> jammer dat die in de oppositie zitten
<lordnoid> CDA wou voor de verkiezingen die bezuinigingen op de studiefinanciering nog niet
<JanC> studiegeld is hier in .be wel erg laag in vergelijking mat andere landen vziw...
<lordnoid> PVV ook niet.. beide bezweken voor de VVD :P
<lordnoid> JanC: weet je ongeveer hoe veel het is daarzo?
<JanC> bij Universiteit Gent vb. 564,30 € / jaar voor een voltijdse studie
<Rachelle> :O  1/3 van nl
<lordnoid> hmm ja das niet heel veel.. ik betaal 1600 ofzo
<JanC> http://www.ugent.be/nl/onderwijs/administratie/studiegeld/2010/overzicht20102011.htm
<Rachelle> ik 1700 en dat is het absoluut niet waard
<JanC> en bij een hogeschool (+/- HBO) waarschijnlijk minder
<StefandeVries1> Hmmm..misschien is Hasselt toch beter
<lordnoid> misschien is de studiefinanciering lager in be?
<Rachelle> nee de overheid betaald er meer aan
<StefandeVries1> Conservatorium in Maastricht: 2000 per jaar. Slik
<StefandeVries1> Dag piano en zang
<lordnoid> wikipedia: In Vlaanderen krijgt (in de regel) niet de student een studiefinanciering, maar kunnen de ouders een beroep doen op een "studietoelage". Doorgaans is een Vlaamse studietoelage lager dan het Nederlandse systeem van studiefinanciering.
<StefandeVries1> mja, goed, het algehele studiegeld ligt ook wel iets lager
<JanC> StefandeVries1: het Conservatorium in Gent is blijkbaar gelijkaardig bedrag als UGent
<JanC> 578,70 €
<JanC> en er zijn uiteraard ook scholen in A'pen  etc.
<StefandeVries1> JanC: nee, dat kan ik niet over m'n hart verkrijgen. Maastricht of niet
 * StefandeVries1 voelt de adem van zijn vader in zijn nek
<lordnoid> mag je wel permanent studeren in het buitenland?
<lordnoid> als je er niet woont
<StefandeVries1> ja hoor
<JanC> lordnoid: het geld wat je ouders krijgen als studietoelage moet je wel niet terugbetalen natuurlijk, en daarnaast kan je vaak ook nog extra financiering krijgen
<Rachelle> kunnen belgische studenten niet toevallig iets van bijstand aanvragen?  Dacht zoiets gehoord te hebben
<Rachelle> mits ze in belgie wonen
<lordnoid> JanC: onze basisbeurs/aanvullende beurs hoeft ook niet terugbetaald
<Rachelle> ALS je de punten haalt :p
<lordnoid> voorlopig :P
<JanC> Rachelle: als je niet ten laste bent van je ouders kan je gewoon naar het OCMW ja
<lordnoid> als je binnen 10 jaar afstudeert ofzo ja
<Rachelle> dat kan in NL dus niet
<JanC> net als elke andere persoon zonder inkomen
<Rachelle> in NL krijg je als student dus geen bijstand.  Kan je gaan werken of lenen
<JanC> maar in principe zullen die wel en deel terugvorderen van je ouders als die genoeg geld hebben
<lordnoid> maar Rachelle wij krijgen onze stufi zelf..
<JanC> zeker als je nog niet meerderjarig bent
<Rachelle> stufi die een compleet lachertje is gezien de kosten
<Rachelle> collegeld is al hoger dan de basisbeurs thuiswonend
<lordnoid> ja maar daar kun je collegegeldkrediet voor aanvragen
<lordnoid> dat moet je wel terugbetalen
<Rachelle> dat is dus een lening
<lordnoid> maar alleen als je inkomen het toelaat
<JanC> als je recht hebt op een studiebeurs hier dan betaal je ook maar 100 € / jaar om je in te schrijven
<StefandeVries1> JanC: de proeftoelatingsexamens die op de site van het Gents Conservatorium staan..zijn redelijk simpel tot erg simpel.. :)
<JanC> StefandeVries1: als jij het zegt (geen idee)
<JanC> StefandeVries1: ik weet ook niet welk Conservatorium het beste is
<StefandeVries1> volgens mij ligt het niveau in Maastricht hoger
<JanC> al zijn er daar wel bekende mensen afgestudeerd in Gent, dacht ik  ;)
<Rachelle> nou ja mijn zusje is erg goed in muziek en zij is in maastricht afgewezen omdat ze geen kans maakte om het te halen
<StefandeVries1> wat is 'goed', Rachelle? en wat speelt ze?
<Rachelle> dwarsfluit
<JanC> in België wordt er vaak een erg grote "schifting" uitgevoerd tijdens het eerste jaar
<Rachelle> goed == zonder echt moeite meekomen in hoogste amateur niveau
<StefandeVries1> oew, dat is totaal niet mijn instrument
<JanC> dan is er in het tweede jaar maar 50% of minder over
<StefandeVries1> Dat is voor een conservatorium inderdaad niet goed genoeg.
<Rachelle> tjah prof kan je doorsnee alleen worden na een opleiding he ;)
<Rachelle> na ja ze heeft toelatingsexamen moeten doen. 1e ronde gehaald, 2e niet
<JanC> ik ken ook iemand die buisde voor notendictee op toelatingsexamen, maar alles perfect kan naspelen wat hij 1x gehoord heeft...  :-/
<JanC> ik gok dat hij een soort notenbalk-dyslexie heeft of zo  ;)
<lordnoid> dat heb ik nou ook! :P
<lordnoid> niet het perfect naspelen.. alleen de notenbalk-dyslexie
<JanC> "perfect" is relatief natuurlijk, maar toch wel de juiste noten
<Rachelle> nou ja niks mis met toelatings-examens
<Rachelle> beter dan een hoop uitvallers
<JanC> iets "perfect" spelen is sowieso subjectief
<lordnoid> hmm ik had directe toelating :P
<lordnoid> zonder examen of wat dan ook
<lordnoid> ook geen loting
<Rachelle> kan best lordnoid
<JanC> hier in België zijn er maar weinig toelatingsexamens, enkel voor bepaalde richtingen
<Rachelle> ik ben btw voor toelatings-examens op opleidingen
<Rachelle> beter dat dan 50% uitval het eerste jaar
<lordnoid> maar t gaat meer om interesse dan voorkennis
<Rachelle> ik doel dus meer op prekennis dat je moet hebben om mee te kunnen komen en zo
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld analytisch denken bij ICT-opleidingen en zo
<Rachelle> wanneer krijg je liever te horen dat je het niet kan?   in je laatste jaar van de middelbare of 2e jaar van die opleiding met BSA?
<lordnoid> retorisch :P maar ik denk dat het tweede geloofwaardiger is
<Rachelle> genoeg kan je er van te voren al uitfilteren hoor. Die groep die nog niet eens 45 credits haalt
<lordnoid> credits?
<Rachelle> studiepunten
<lordnoid> hoe wil je die er van tevoren uit filteren?
<lordnoid> en het BSA staat hier op 37.5 dus dat haal je wel als je gewoon mee doet
<Rachelle> niveautesten, voorkennis die je moet hebben om mee te komen? etc
<Rachelle> dat is wel specifiek per opleiding
<lordnoid> de enige voorkennis die je nodig hebt is wat wiskunde, en die krijg je op vwo
<Rachelle> vaak genoeg heb je toch echt wel wiskunde B nodig
<lordnoid> precies
<Rachelle> al gaat het meer om inzicht
<lordnoid> dat was dan ook een ingangseis
<Rachelle> maar goed heb het over toelatingstesten in het algemeen he.  Verschilt per opleiding
<Rachelle> net als voor de kunstacedemie moet je je portfolio laten zien. laten zien wat je kan
<lordnoid> ja, dat snap ik wel
<Rachelle> in die trant ;)
<lordnoid> en er doen er veel te veel kunstacademie natuurlijk :P
<Rachelle> zo zouden ze die grote afval in het eerste jaar kunnen verminderen
<Rachelle> en verder : EERLIJK zijn op open dagen
<Rachelle> wb erkan^
<Rachelle> en van mij mag rustig het niveau van (technische) informatica omhoog
<erkan^> dank je, Rachelle
<Rachelle> ga maar programmeer-ervaring als eis stellen net als vroeger
<lordnoid> mwoa maar dan doen nog maar heel weinig het
<lordnoid> en er is wel een tekort
<Rachelle> wellicht, maar je krijgt dan wel serieuzere studenten
<Rachelle> het gros wat de eerste 2 jaar haalt had al pre-ervaring
<Rachelle> ik heb het niet over grote programma's he
<Rachelle> maar dingen als simpele programma's, websites, etc
<lordnoid> denk dat iedereen wel wat ervaring heeft hier
<Rachelle> bezig geweest met programmeren/scripten
<lordnoid> een paar niet maar die kunnen ook wel goed mee komen
<lordnoid> moet je misschien iets meer doen in het begin :P
 * Rachelle heeft heel veel mensen af zien vallen die 0,00 ervaring hadden en het ook absoluut niet konden
<StefandeVries1> enne lordnoid: notenbalkdyslexie is te verhelpen :P
<lordnoid> :P hoe StefandeVries1
<Rachelle> sowieso als je weet dat dat de toelatingseis is gaan de serieuze studenten er heus wel iets mee doen (als ze het al niet gedaan hadden)
<StefandeVries1> lordnoid: je hebt er apps voor. Sheet Music Trainers
<StefandeVries1> Of gewoon 6 uur per dag op je instrument buffelen. leer je het ook wel:P
<lordnoid> StefandeVries1: oh maar ik heb gewoon een leraar gehad
<lordnoid> ik kan wel 1 balk spelen maar niet 2 tegelijk :P
<StefandeVries1> Ja, ik ook. Drie zelfs.
<lordnoid> dat mislukt gewoon compleet hier :P
<StefandeVries1> wat speel je?
<lordnoid> maar ik heb gewoon wat minder talent dan jij StefandeVries1 ;)
<StefandeVries1> dat weten we allebei niet :)
<lordnoid> piano en keyboard :P
<StefandeVries1> Hmm..
<lordnoid> ik wel.. ik zou conservatorium nieteens durven te proberen :P
<Rachelle> ik kan ook maar 1 balk tegelijk spelen, maar gezien het instrument is dat meer dan genoeg
<StefandeVries1> Met orgel is het helemaal shit, dan heb je een G-sleutel en twee F-sleutels:P
<lordnoid> lol :P
<lordnoid> help
<Rachelle> :p
<lordnoid> maar als ik het in mn hoofd heb kan ik het dus wel spelen :-/
 * Rachelle heeft jarenlang tenor saxofoon gespeeld
<lordnoid> :) die klinken mooi
<StefandeVries1> wat ik allemaal speel weten jullie nu wel:P
<lordnoid> lol :P ja
<Rachelle> jep helaas was er veel te veel groepjes vorming in de harmonie
<Rachelle> dit liedje heb ik solo gespeeld op de crematie van mijn oom : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8
<StefandeVries1> daar heb je bij piano en orgel dus geen last van; groepjesvorm
 * Rachelle snapt wat ze bedoelen met " om soul te begrijpen moet je verdriet kennen"
<lordnoid> ah :) eric clapton kan ik wel waarderen
<Rachelle> ik heb toen mijn sax echt laten janken
<Rachelle> je kon het verdriet gewoon horen
<lordnoid> s wel mooi
<lordnoid> op mn middelbare school zeiden ze altijd dat je niet te emotionele liedjes mocht zingen
<StefandeVries1> Heb nog nooit een saxofoon zo beluisterd
<lordnoid> vond ik altijd zo slecht
<StefandeVries1> Wat een bull..
<lordnoid> want ze hadden ooit een meisje gehad dat ging huilen
<StefandeVries1> Als er één vorm van muziek persoonlijk is, is het wel zang
<Rachelle> inderdaad
<Rachelle> vroeger kon ik niet naar dit liedje luisteren zonder tranen
<Rachelle> ik kan heel moeilijk mijn emoties zo uiten. Daar gebruik ik tekeningen en muziek voor
<lordnoid> :) mooi toch
<StefandeVries1> Voor mij is dat vooral bij blijdschap
<Rachelle> uhu. ergens jammer dat ik geen instrument meer bespeel.  Ik kan heel mooi melodisch spelen
<StefandeVries1> Dan trap ik het orgel bijna stuk
<Rachelle> ritmisch ben ik een ramp (A)
 * StefandeVries1 dankt zijn oma voor Irish Dance en het daaruit ontstane ritmegevoel dat hij eheft
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> sommige zijn ritmisch sterk en anderen melodisch
<StefandeVries1> En ik heb het toevallig allebei, even heel onbescheiden
<Rachelle> :P
<lordnoid> hmm ik zou niet zo geweldig kunnen drummen idd :P
<Rachelle> ik vooral melodisch.  Het gevoel achter de muziek ipv de letterlijke noten
<Rachelle> spelen a la zang
<lordnoid> kan ook niet spelen en zingen tegelijk
<lordnoid> eigenlijk ben ik een ramp
<Rachelle> ik ook niet gezien ik mijn mond nodig heb voor het spelen :p
<lordnoid> :P was wat voor mij geweest
<StefandeVries1> Spelen en zingen gaan me goed af. Ook samen. Maar als ik te gecompliceerd moet spelen, komt er niks uit :P
<StefandeVries1> Muziek blijft raa
<StefandeVries1> één systeem met zoveel verschillende mogelijke invullingen
<lordnoid> of buiten het systeem :P
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<StefandeVries1> The Phantom Of The Opera op een orgel..fantastisch
<Rachelle> das mooi ja
<Rachelle> al vind ik het mooier met een heel orkest. Kan je veel meer spelen met de klanken
<StefandeVries1> Op een elektronisch orgel ook, geloof me :)
<StefandeVries1> Morgen ga ik 'm instuderen
<lordnoid> StefandeVries1: neem is wat op en gooi het op youtube :P
<Rachelle> niet hetzelfde StefandeVries1 ;)  Klinkt toch anders
<Rachelle> een orgel kan niet alle tonen van een orkest nadoen
<StefandeVries1> lordnoid: het rare is, dat ik daar te verlegen voor ben. mijn vader net zo. die speelt al 40 jaar, magistraal, maar hij durft zichzelf niet op te namen.
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: dan ken jij de laatste synthesizers niet..
<lordnoid> ohw
<lordnoid> meeste op youtube is niet zo geweldig.. dat verpletter je zo
<StefandeVries1> Dat wel ja
<Rachelle> ik ken ze weldegelijk StefandeVries1,  ze laten de geluiden wel horen, maar kunnen niet de truukjes wat een ervaren speler kan nadoen ;)
<StefandeVries1> Zoals?
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld de toon op een saxofoon beinvloeden zodat het jankend wordt
<StefandeVries1> *ahum*Yamaha Tyros 4, Super Articulation 2Voices*ahum* :P
<StefandeVries1> Nja
<Rachelle> zoiets is zelfs voor iemand als ik heel moeilijk. Je blaast dan echt op punt van overslaan
<lordnoid> :P je kan overslaan op een keyboard met sax
<Rachelle> volgens mij snap je niet wat ik bedoel lordnoid ;)
<lordnoid> wat bedoel je dan?
<Rachelle> ik heb nog nooit een electrisch aparaat gehoord die zoiets kan nadoen
<lordnoid> nee dat geloof ik wel
<Rachelle> je wilt het instrument niet laten overslaan, maar doordat je dat "jankgeluid" maakt zit je er super dicht tegenaan
<Rachelle> 1 foutje en de sax slaat over
<Rachelle> dat je de muziek hoort, maar echt alsof iemand zit te huilen. Dat geluid.   Je hoort zangers wel eens zo jammerend zingen (ook vooral soul),  Als bedoel ik
<Rachelle> dat
<lordnoid> hmja :P mja t wordt vast nooit perfect
<lordnoid> maar die sax op de tyros klinkt wel heel echt
<Rachelle> electronisch kan er veel,  maar een goed orkest vervangen? no way
<Rachelle> real blijft altijd het beste :)
<lordnoid> mee eens :)
<StefandeVries1> Rachelle: eerste paar maten van deze demovideo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpxtlCLwWvA&feature=channel
<lordnoid> ook als het precies hetzelfde zou klinken trouwens :P
<StefandeVries1> je hoort dat het elektronisch is, maar fantastisch
<lordnoid> puur voor het idee dat echt is
<Rachelle> je hoort dat het niet life is ;) Electronisch.  Het gaat niet om de pure tonen he
<StefandeVries1> De drums heeft ze idd vantevoren moeten inspelen
<StefandeVries1> De rest is allemaal live
<Rachelle> en sowieso : bij een orkest kan je de klank-tone en plaats van het geluid beinvloeden ;)  Puur hoe je het orkest op steld
<Rachelle> dat kan je simpelweg nooit met maar 1 geluidsbron
<lordnoid> je hebt stereo hoor :P
<StefandeVries1> Er is niet een geluidsbron op dat orgel
<StefandeVries1> En zelfs dan
<Rachelle> toen ik nog in de harmonie zat hadden we dit :
<StefandeVries1> Het ding heeft 4 geludisprocessoren en 4 uitgangen
<Rachelle> 3 levels fluiten, 2 levels trompetten, 3 levels saxofonen, 3 levels clarinetten, slagwerk, bas, trombone en soms nog meer
<Rachelle> iedereen met een eigen partij die perfect samen moeten lopen om de kleinste effectjes te krijgen
<StefandeVries1> Al die partijen kan de organist zelf inspelen en dan naast een live-partij afspelen, geen probleem
<StefandeVries1> Je bent en blijft maar één persoon als organist(e)
<Rachelle> StefandeVries1 heb je live orkesten van flink niveau eens gehoord?   Juist die effectjes die mensen met hun mond of vingers doen maken de muziek
<Rachelle> niet de pure noten spelen
<Rachelle> niet dat die electrica niet indrukwekkend is ;)   Maar het echte kan het niet vervangen
<Rachelle> mede omdat mensen niet perfect zijn.  Als de muziek te perfect is valt het op
<StefandeVries1> Ik vind juist het solo voor tutti-idee indrukwekkend
<StefandeVries1> En dat orgel is ook indrukwekkend(staat naast me ;))
<Rachelle> snap je wat ik bedoel?
<StefandeVries1> Zeker
<StefandeVries1> En jij ook wat ik bedoel?
<StefandeVries1> Als je met handen en voeten speelt en het klinkt, dat voelt zo..goed, energiek, adrenalinerush
<Rachelle> jep. technisch zal dat orgel het prima na kunnen bootsen,  maar niet het gevoel
<StefandeVries1> Daar voor terug geeft het orgel mij het orgelgevoel
<lordnoid> je kan er wel een ander gevoel mee maken wat ook leuk is
<Rachelle> jep
<StefandeVries1> Inderdaad
<lordnoid> wow! wereldvrede
<Rachelle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w15oWDh02K4  bijvoorbeeld zoiets
<JanC> op zich kan een elektronisch apparaat uiteraard alles naspelen wat een mens kan, alleen is het misschien meer werk om bepaalde dingen te programmeren dan om een live-muzikant het te laten uitvoeren...   :P
<Rachelle> als je dit met een heel orkest speeld, super
<StefandeVries1> JanC: die moeite neem ik mij graag :)
<Rachelle> net als een opname nooit hetzelfde is als bij een live-concert zijn :p
<lordnoid> klopt :P maar het kan behoorlijk dicht in de buurt komen
<JanC> de gemiddelde live-opname is beter dan het gemiddelde live-concert  ;)
<Rachelle> dat liedje heb ik bijvoorbeeld met de harmonie gespeeld :)
<Rachelle> JanC  van de "populaire" artiesten wel ja
<Rachelle> van echte artiesten : no way
<JanC> voor sommige waarden van "beter"
<JanC> Rachelle: het hangt er ook van af wat je bedoelt
<lordnoid> met een goede stereo klinkt het toch wel alsof je erbij bent
<lordnoid> alleen zie je niks :P
<Rachelle> met stereo? echt niet.  Met surround komt het een beetje in de buurt
<JanC> zelfs de beste artiesten maken wel eens foutjes, en bij een goede live-opname worden die nogal vaak eens gecorrigeerd
<lordnoid> hmm dan betwijfel ik of je ooit een echt goede stereo hebt gehoord
<Rachelle> JanC  juist dat heeft zijn charme
<Rachelle> jawel hoor lordnoid.  stereo geluid is gewoon compleet anders dan live
<Rachelle> andere manier van geluidsverplaatsing
 * StefandeVries1 voelt zich alleen in zijn liefde voor elektronische instrumenten
<JanC> Rachelle: wat ik bedoel: "beter" afhankelijk van wat je belangrijk vindt
 * Rachelle geeft niet zoveel om perfect spelen, maar veel meer om de toon en sfeer
<lordnoid> Rachelle: dat snap ik niet.. beide luchttrillingen toch?
<Rachelle> lordnoid bij een live concert heb je geluids reflecties, meerdere geluidsbronnen, etc.  Dat geeft een compleet andere beleving
<Rachelle> daarom zei ik dat surround al meer in de buurt komt ;)
<JanC> lordnoid: bij een live orkest komen die trillingen uiteraard wel van 80 verschillende punten ipv vanaf 2   ;)
<lordnoid> hmm oke maar niet bij een akkoestisch concert
<Rachelle> wel weerkaatsingen
<Rachelle> en reflecties
<lordnoid> JanC: ik kan je verzekeren dat ik de 80 verschillende punten met een stereo set uit elkaar zou kunnen houden
<Rachelle> waardoor het voor je oren niet van 1 kant komt
<Rachelle> er daarnaast : elke zaal reflecteerd het geluid anders
<lordnoid> uiteindelijk heb je 2 oren :P
<JanC> lordnoid: dat is wetenschappelijke onzin  ;)
<Rachelle> true, echter onze oren zijn behoorlijk goed in het localizeren van geluid
<lordnoid> JanC: ik kan op mijn matige setje al instrumenten aanwijzen
<JanC> lordnoid: alleen als je er vooraf van uit gaat dat die instrumenten zich binnen een bepaald, beperkt gebied bevinden
<Rachelle> lordnoid jij zal thuis NOOIT de arkoestiek van de live-zaal na kunnen bootsen.  Dus zelfs als de opname zonder verlies van data is zal het anders zijn
<JanC> (pakweg een podium)
<lordnoid> ja. dat heb je bij live ook JanC
<Rachelle> jouw speakers zijn hoeveel bronnen? 4?
<lordnoid> 2
<JanC> bij een live-concert kan je door te bewegen de andere mogelijke locaties uitsluiten ;)
<lordnoid> 2 woofers en 2 tweeters uiteraard :P
<Rachelle> vs like 20 bronnen (hetzei redelijk op dezelfde plek) met live.  Die ieder hun eigen snelheids-waarde hebben
<lordnoid> JanC: daarom is het ook een opname die je op 1 bepaald punt laat staan.. je kan niet lopen
<lordnoid> Rachelle: ligt eraan.. ik heb ook wel cd's met alleen een gitaar en zang
<JanC> lordnoid: maar daardoor weet je ook niet of die muzikant nu voor of achter je of hoger of lager staat, maar je hersenen gaan er gewoon van uit dat ze allemaal samen op een podium staan  ;)
<JanC> verder niks mis met stereo hoor
<Rachelle> true dan komt het redelijk in de buurt, maar hoe meer instrumenten/zang hoe meer de opname gaat afwijken van live
<lordnoid> JanC: ze staan toch altijd voor je op een podium? :P
<Rachelle> niet perse lordnoid :P is maar hoe ze het opzetten
<JanC> lordnoid: dat zeg jij, is niet altijd zo op alle concerten die ik zie  ;)
<StefandeVries1> Let's agree that we disagree:P
<lordnoid> Rachelle: dat is waar.. ik zeg alleen dat het heel goed in de buurt kan komen
<Rachelle> agree met that lordnoid,  alleen perfect nadoen : C'est imposible
<JanC> sommige stereo-opnamen zijn ook helemaal niet bedoeld om "natuurlijk" over te komen
<lordnoid> de meeste studio-opnames sowieso al niet
<Rachelle> uhu
<Rachelle> iets wat ik van de schintaler fijn vind is dat hun meeste CD-tracks letterlijk live-opnames zijn
<Rachelle> soms hoor je het publiek er gewoon bij :p
<lordnoid> op mn koptelefoon kun je trouwens ook wel goed voorkant en achterkant aanwijzen.. terwijl die maar 2 speakertjes heeft
<JanC> nee, dat kan niet
<lordnoid> leg uit :P
<JanC> dat is een fake effect dat inspeelt op de gebreken van je hersenen
<Rachelle> juist als een opname 'perfect' klinkt wordt ik achterdochtig
<lordnoid> JanC: inderdaad, dan werkt het toch? :P
<Rachelle> inderdaad JanC.  Het is gewoon een effect
<StefandeVries1> Daar gaan we weer..
<Rachelle> je moet echt losse speakers + losse geluids-sporen hebben voor 3D
<JanC> lordnoid: behalve dat het dus niet noodzakelijk juist is wat je voor of achter hoort (het kan zelfs omgekeerd zijn :P )
<Rachelle> het klinkt wellicht alsof er meerdere bronnen te horen zijn, maar het is niet zo. Dat maken je hersens ervan
<lordnoid> JanC: nee, maar de gein van een opname (en zeker van koptelefoons) is juist dat het niet echt is maar wel echt lijkt
<JanC> nu, op zich heb je natuurlijk ook maar 2 oren  ;)
<lordnoid> dat je dingen achter je hoort komt ook alleen maar doordat door de bouw van je oren het geluid vervormt binnen komt
<Rachelle> net als je plaatjes snel genoeg laat zien je ogen er een continue beeld van maken
<lordnoid> vervormd :P
<JanC> al heb je bij live horen wel het voordeel dat je je hoofd kan draaien en dus een soort driepunts- (of meerpunts-)meting kan uitvoeren
<Rachelle> inderdaad :p
<Rachelle> recht achter je hoor je bar slecht.  Eerste wat mensen doen als ze iets belangrijks achter zich horen is hun hoofd draaien
<JanC> idem bij zien trouwens, zonder je hoofd te bewegen heb je geen echt dieptezicht
<lordnoid> 2 ogen!
<StefandeVries1> Ik heb nog nooit drie mensen zo diep zien ingaan op een onderwerp
<Rachelle> als beiden ogen hetzelfde zouden zien zou je inderdaad geen diepte zien
<Rachelle> en door het beeld lichtjes te veranderen (hoofd bewegen) kan je afstand schatten
<JanC> zelfs met 2 ogen tegelijk zie je niet goed diepte
<JanC> met één oog + bewegen wel
<StefandeVries1> Veel bladmuziek lezen, dan komt dat vanzelf goed:p
<JanC> 2 ogen + bewegen uiteraard nog beter
<lordnoid> driedimensionale bladmuziek?
<JanC> die bestaat lordnoid  ;)
<lordnoid> lache :P
<StefandeVries1> ik heb mijn bladmuziek op een iPad staan
<StefandeVries1> alleen in 2D
<Rachelle> spelen jullie alleen op het bladmuziek?  Ik niet namelijk. Ik luister ook naar de rest waar die zijn, welke geluidssterkte, etc
<lordnoid> ik ook niet
<JanC> er bestaat bladmuziek voor blinden  ;)
<lordnoid> ik kan het namelijk niet lezen
<lordnoid> niet snel genoeg althans :P
<Rachelle> lordnoid de meeste mensen spelen niet van blad af hoor.  Ze skimmen het alleen
<Rachelle> 99% gaat uit het hoofd
<StefandeVries1> Ik heb een absoluut gehoor, maar blijf een bladmuziekjunk. En muscle memory speelt bij piano en orgel ook een grote rol
<lordnoid> dat bedoel ik ja
<lordnoid> maar toch.. goede musici kunnen het de eerste keer al spelen :P dat zou mij nooit lukken
<Rachelle> mij ook niet.  heb wel een paar keer nodig voor ik het ken
<StefandeVries1> Mijn vader speelt hele stukken van Bach op gehoor na, de eerste keer
<StefandeVries1> Dan voel ik me dom en laag:P
<lordnoid> :) dat is wel knap
<Rachelle> dat is inderdaad knap
<StefandeVries1> Actief absoluut gehoor en 40 jaar speelervaring, dan komt dat vanzelf..
<Rachelle> dat doe ik je pa niet na.   On the fly begeleiden kan/kon ik wel
<StefandeVries1> ik ben een held in sightreading en -playing
<JanC> m'n broer heeft ooit een muzikant geweten die soms in het café speelde waar hij vaak kwam; die speelde Bach op het gehoor na op accordeon  ;)
<JanC> diatonische accordeon
<StefandeVries1> zegt mij niks =)
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld zoiets gaat het compleet niet om technisch spelen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7XLnxKlYEo
<Rachelle> maar om melodisch spelen en het gevoel
<lordnoid> ja maar de meeste (moderne/pop) muziek is ook niet technisch ingewikkeld :P
<Rachelle> nee. al vind ik veel popmuziek niet mooi
<Rachelle> alleen de alternatieve muziek
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het? Nog steeds bij je ouders Rachelle?
<Rachelle> wel goed en ja
<Rachelle> of zoiets : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkV-of_eN2w&feature=related
<Rachelle> filmmuziek == mooi
<StefandeVries1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dqH7TQePyI&feature=related  En dit is mijn muziek :)
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Niet alle filmmuziek, maar wel een hoop :) Deze is er een van inderdaad
 * JanC vraagt zich af of Banshee starten weer z'n computer tot staan zal brengen...  :-/
<JanC> allemaal goed en wel dat er een nieuwe default mediaspeler in Ubuntu komt, maar 4 GiB RAM is een beetje veel voor één programma...  :-(
<StefandeVries1> ik ga slapen, mensen
<StefandeVries1> tot morgen, en dank voor een fijne avond ;)
<lordnoid> pfoe.. 4 GiB RAM.. knap geprogrammeerd
<lordnoid> doei StefandeVries1
<Rachelle> JanC dat klinkt als een memleak
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<JanC> of garbage collection die te laat / te traag geheugen terug vrijmaakt of zo
<JanC> als er sneller geheugen bijgevraagd wordt dan losgelaten...  ;)
<Rachelle> deze is ook mooi : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-arOiyFBJuw   heb ik ook ooit gespeeld
<JanC> maar is lastig te debuggen als je PC totaal onbruikbaar wordt
<Rachelle> uhu
<JanC> (okee, ik heb ook meer dan 5 muziekalbums, in tegenstelling tot de gemiddelde gebruiker ;) )
<Rachelle> ik een stuk of 400 liedjes :p
<Rachelle> moet alleen mijn audiokaart eens fixen zodat ik het geluid weer naar de stereo kan pushen
<JanC> ik heb > 1500 eigen CDs gerip + een hoop legale downloads + een hoop dingen die je niet eens op CD kan kopen + ...  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Alleen filmmuziek of mag de muziek van er buiten zijn? :P
<Rachelle> downloaden van muziek is sowieso legaal in NL :P
<Rachelle> van alles wat MrChrisDruif :p
<Rachelle> moet doorsnee wel een soort boodschap achter zitten
<JanC> ik heb nog ergens filmmuziek van Ry Cooder liggen  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Dan is deze ook erg mooi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEI6qcqhG_Y
<MrChrisDruif> Vol van boodschap
<Rachelle> blof ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, mijn favo artiest
<MrChrisDruif> Colab met Sarah Bettens
<JanC> bedoel je bløf ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad
<JanC> waarom schrijf je dat dan niet zo?  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dan moet ik die o+/ ergens vandaan kopiëren ?O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Weet zo niet hoe ik dat makkelijk met een toetsen combinatie moet doen
 * JanC wispers something about "Compose" key
<Rachelle> deze is ook mooi : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgqDURxuZo0
<JanC> <compose> / o
<MrChrisDruif> compose? Welke toets is dat?
<JanC> dat kan je instellen in je toetsenbord-voorkeuren
<JanC> ik stel dat in op rechter-"windows"-toets
<JanC> anderen gebruiken iets anders...
 * MrChrisDruif heeft die niet :P
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: in de toetsenbordindeling -> Opties -> Samensteltoets
<JanC> sommige mensen gebruiken dus ook scroll lock of zo daarvoor
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het wel best....voor die paar keer dat ik die ø nodig hebt :P
<JanC> en de meeste combinaties zijn best wel makkelijk te onthouden
<JanC> in /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose vind je de standaardcombinaties (je kan er zelf ook andere definiëren als je wil)
 * Rachelle slaapt half :p
 * MrChrisDruif is weer bezig met Lilypond :P
<Rachelle> ik ga me langzaam maar eens klaarmaken voor bed
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen doei doei
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> jij ook voor straks
<JanC> slaapwel Rachelle  (dat rijmt!)
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx :)
<MrChrisDruif> Afhankelijk van hoe je Rachelle uitspreekt :P
<JanC> zoals het bedoelt is  ;)
<JanC> bedoeld
<JanC> (een Franse naam spreek ik in het Frans uit)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<JanC> tenzij iemand me vraagt om zijn/haar naam toch anders uit te spreken
<JanC> in het Nederlands is het normaal Rachel, dacht ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, ik ging uit van Rachelle...dus een le aan het end
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-16
<timo^> trijntje: de liso wil niet downloaden omdat de tracker niet werkt.
<timo^> trijntje: ping
<OerHeks> timo^, de tracker van beta 2 nl ??
<timo^> jups
<timo^> met een ander progje downloadt ie wel
<timo^> op 2 kb/s
<OerHeks> ik heb bittorent net weer gestart, ik heb ook een seed lopen.
<timo^> enkel een peer hier uit Belgiëland
<timo^> houzee OerHeks!!
<timo^> hij downloadt :D
<OerHeks> ja hij moest even warmlopen
<timo^> grmbl
<timo^> heeft pa VPN voor het werk openstaan :(
<OerHeks> 8 kb
<OerHeks> 0 ...
<OerHeks> timo^ ?
<OerHeks> stuur uw pa eens naar de bakker, dan zuigt die NL beta 2 torrent harder.
<trijntje> timo^: tracker problemen?
<OerHeks> nee, ik had transmission uitstaan, nu loopt hij wel
<OerHeks> 80-328 kib up
<trijntje> hmm, heir download niemand, geen peren
<trijntje> ha, nu zie ik je wel timo^
<timo^> 200 KB/s now
<timo^> ik zuig het hardst van OerHeks
<trijntje> ja, ik heb slechts 40kb/s
 * timo^ ook
<timo^> een belg geeft mij 9 KB/s
<trijntje> van mij krijg je 40kb/s, als je er om vraagt iig
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> je seed nu met die snelheid
<timo^> *zaait uit
<trijntje> ;)
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<Luckiboy> He allemaal
<timo^> hoi Luckiboy
<RawChid> Is het al begonnen met die torrent delen?
<RawChid> Oh wacht, de nieuwe versie is nog niet eens uit
<Luckiboy> De beta ben ik mee bezig
<Luckiboy> seeden dan
<Luckiboy> Ik zit er aan te denken om voor de games op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Games een ieder een aparte pagina te maken.
<Luckiboy> Kost wat tijd, maar dan heb je ook wat
<Luckiboy> Zijn er mensen die hier mee willen helpen?
<RawChid> Voor elke game een aparte pagina?
<Luckiboy> Ja? da's toch overzichtelijk?
<Luckiboy> Tis maar een idee hè, als jullie er iets op tegen hebben hoor ik het wel
<RawChid> Mja, jammer dat de namen van de games zelf niet in de inhoudsopgave staan.
<RawChid> Laat mij eesn een kleine wijziging doen, moment
<Luckiboy> is goed
<RawChid> (even uitproberen
<Luckiboy> Ideetje: een aparte pagina voor Introductie, Native en Wine?
<RawChid> Luckiboy: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GamesTest
<RawChid> Kun je in 1 keer doorklikken naar een specifieke game
<RawChid> Dat laatste ideetje lijkt me overkill. Moet je voor een paar regels tekst steeds doorklikken
<Luckiboy> Is waar
<RawChid> Persoonlijk vind ik dat er per game te weinig content is om er perse een aparte pagina voor te maken
<RawChid> Eigenlijk is het maar een plaatje en wat regels (5-10) tekst
<Luckiboy> Dat kan je aanpassen ;) Als ik nu een wat langer probeer te maken, kijken of dat te doen valt
<RawChid> Ben je van plan meer tekst bij de games te zetten?
<Luckiboy> Beetje afkijken bij andere wiki's
<RawChid> Als er per game meer tekst op komt, dan is een eigen pagina wel mooier ja
<Luckiboy> op wikipedia bv staat er veel meer informatie, en dat is nog niet eens specifiek voor linux
<RawChid> Maar ik vind het overzicht nu ook wel mooi, met screenshots erbij, heb je bijna in 1 oogopslag duidelijk wat het ongeveer inhoudt
<Luckiboy> Anders houden we die met doorklik linkjes voor uitgebreid
<RawChid> Maar begrijp ik goed dat jij meer content (tekst of plaatjes) over games op ONZE wiki wil zetten?
<RawChid> Ja, dat is ook mooi
<Luckiboy> Nou ja, wat completer maken
<RawChid> Euh, met ONZE bedoel ik wiki.ubu-nl
<Luckiboy> ja waar anders?
<RawChid> Niet dat ie van mij is ofzo :P Ook van jou
<RawChid> Was gewoon een vraag
<RawChid> Ik vind het geen slecht idee
<Luckiboy> Wordt het denk ik wat overzichtelijker van, omdat nu het ene hier staat en het ander daar
<Luckiboy> bij wijze van spreke
<timo^> leoquant: zou je misschien nog even de opgeeflink v/d workshop in je openingspost willen zetten?
<leoquant> ja timo^
<leoquant> doe ik
<timo^> super
<timo^> dankjewel :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, waarom verbande je laatst smile4ever?
<StefandeVries> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to leoquant
<StefandeVries> * leoquant sets ban on *!*@wikipedia/Smile4ever
<leoquant> StefandeVries, deed ik dat?
<leoquant> blijkbaar...
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> zei hij/zij iets verkeerds ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het inmiddels al ongedaan gemaakt.
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Hij zei zelfs niet
<leoquant> jawel
<StefandeVries> Ik vond het niks voor jou om te doen, zo maar :P
<leoquant> het zei: wat een lange naam voor een channel
<leoquant> en verdween toen
<leoquant> niet echt banwaardig idd
<StefandeVries> Hij is nogal chaotisch, maar een goede jongen :)
<StefandeVries> Nee, zeker niet.
<StefandeVries> Slip of the mouse.
<timo^> ;)
<leoquant> bij naam was new (k)now how
<timo^> en smileyverslaafd
<timo^> leoquant: dat is ChatZilla, kun je niet aanpassen daar
<timo^> nog een reden om CZ te doen verdwijnen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, bedankt voor het rechtzetten
<StefandeVries> Jow.
<StefandeVries> Kleine moeite ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Wordt er geen banlijst meer gehanteerd? ;)
<RawChid> (waar de reden + datum bij staat)
<leoquant> o dat is waar ook, is die nog actueel idd?
<MichaelTel> is er zo'n lijst?
<leoquant> bannen doen we niet meer eigenlijk he...
<leoquant> tegenwoordig +q
<RawChid> JanC heb ik nog wel eens iemand zien bannen de laatste tijd
<leoquant> echte gemenerds wel ja :P
<StefandeVries> Ik heb gisteren misnix verbannen
<leoquant> oops! echt?
<StefandeVries> Mensen christenhond noemen.
<StefandeVries> Botmisbruik.
<StefandeVries> Flauw gedrag.
<StefandeVries> Ragen.
<StefandeVries> En als dat nu de eerste keer was..
<leoquant> jammer altijd
<StefandeVries> Dus hij mag het eens een weekje bekijken.
<RawChid> Ach, hij mist nix :P
<StefandeVries> Ha-ha :P
<leoquant> er is een heus irc team op launchpad trouwens
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl/be irc team
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu NL.
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu BE heeft een eigen loco
<leoquant> ok
<MichaelTel> er zijn maar 4 mensen lid :)
<leoquant> tjonge 46.137.32.111
<leoquant> hamerend ip
<leoquant> boe!
<RawChid> ?
<MichaelTel> boe?
<RawChid> *schrik*
<leoquant> RawChid, mijn log loopt vol met die troep
<RawChid> Probeert dat IP bij jou binnen te komen?
<leoquant> moment
<RawChid> Is trouwens een ip uit de Amazone cloud
<MichaelTel> Hmm...
 * MichaelTel ziet hier een briefje liggen met leoquant's naam erop als herinnering voor iets
<leoquant> wat doet amazone dan?
<MichaelTel> damn.. ik word oud
<RawChid> Dat is een Cloud provider
<RawChid> Dus waarschijnlijk komen die request van een (gehackte??) bak uit die cloud
<leoquant> ufw deny from doen dan maar?
<leoquant> op ip nivo
<StefandeVries> Ja, lijkt mij wel
<leoquant> nah staat er al bij zie ik
<leoquant> in rijtje ip's met een block
<JanC> Amazon (zonder "e")?
<JanC> dezelfde Amazon van de on-line boekwinkel  ;)
<RawChid> Ja, die bedoel ik
<JanC> waarop "hamert" die?
<RawChid> Dat ip zit een beetje pakketjes naar het IP van leo te sturen
<leoquant> op een poort
<JanC> wat voor pakketjes?
<leoquant> ik gaf RawChid net wat info
<leoquant> prive
<leoquant> JanC, ik dacht dat je met iptables hier beter mee kunt afrekenen dan met ufw
<leoquant> (aantal keren/limiteren etc.)
<JanC> als die gewoon probeert in te loggen op SSH, zet dan een limit rule met ufw
<leoquant> o, dat kan ook met ufw?!
<JanC> ufw limit ssh/tcp
<leoquant> ok JanC ik kijk even in de wiki
<leoquant> bedankt
<JanC> uiteraard kan je met iptables meer finetunen
<JanC> maar als je het "uncomplicated" wil  ☺
<leoquant> ja, ik zit te denken dat op te zetten idd
<leoquant> brb even kijken
<JanC> """ufw supports connection rate limiting, which is useful for protecting against brute-force login attacks. ufw will deny connections if an IP address has attempted to initiate 6 or more connections in the last 30 seconds."""
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat die "6 pogingen per 30 seconden" een min of meer redelijk compromis is tussen dit soort idioten buitenhouden en niet per ongeluk jezelf bannen omdat je je wachtwoord fout intikt  ;)
<JanC> of omdat je op een flaky verbinding zit, of wat dan ook
<leoquant> You need to make 6 separate ssh connections within 30 seconds to trigger the limit.
<leoquant> indeed JanC
<leoquant> ik zit daar ver onder
<leoquant> (check)
<leoquant> morgen bodhizazens howto over iptables op mijn menu :P
<leoquant> alvast bedankt guys
<trijntje> kan het niet ook aan de provider liggen?
<trijntje> ik had weleens gelezen dat amazon soms per ongeluk een DOS doet omdat ze DNS met hele korte TTL gebruiken, en als een isp dat niet goed ondersteund worden ineens allerhande pakketten de verkeerde kant op gestuurd
<leoquant> o zo...ja.
<leoquant> nou heb ik 72.233.61.125 ook aan mijn broek, dus....ik denk het niet
<leoquant> bah
<leoquant> en facebook..
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-17
<RawChid> Hey trijntje, die localized screenshots voor ubuntu-docs, is dat niet iets voor ons?
<RawChid> Wacht, ik mail wel
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo timo^
<leoquant> ook StefandeVries
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> en trijntje
<leoquant> en Cees
<leoquant> en ook xatr0z
<leoquant> timo^, 1 aanmelding nog maar? oO
<leoquant> ik zal de mailinglist gebruiken
<timo^> doe eens
<timo^> (Ron en VuurVos hebben ook al opgegeven
<timo^> die zet ik erbij, met een vraagteken :)
<leoquant> timo^, leuk
<leoquant> CasW, !
<timo^> CasW! :D
<CasW> Ha leoquant, timo^!
<CasW> :D
<leoquant> hee over dat hamerende ip adres: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/12-04-beta2-verbindet-sich-per-default-mit-ama/
<leoquant> ben met nog 1 persoon in de heeeele wereld slachtoffer
<trijntje> RawChid: klopt, ik sta al in de share, maar heb nog geen tijd gehad voor die screenshots
<hannie> trijntje, RawChid hebben jullie mijn mailtje gelezen over screenshots ubuntu-docs?
<leoquant> hannie, er is 1 vertaalstring goedgekeurd van me..\o/
<trijntje> hannie: ja
<hannie> leoquant, goed zo!
<leoquant> hehe :P
<hannie> leoquant, kan ik het even hebben over de cursus vertalen?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> We zijn nu klaar, vrijwel alles is vertaald (voor Precise)
<hannie> Ik vraag me af of het een goed idee is die cursus te houden
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> Er is momenteel niet veel vertaalwerk te doen
<leoquant> hannie, dan doen "we" dat volgend seizoen?
<trijntje> hannie: over de vertalingen van pjotr: debian-installer, nm-applet, system-config-printer, metacity, gnome-disk-utility, gnome-terminal, gparted, seahorse, aisleriot en pulseaudio hebben meer dan 100 strings aangepast tov upstream
<hannie> leoquant, ik stel voor dat te doen kort voor de freeze van de volgende versie
<leoquant> goed hannie
<hannie> trijntje, dat is andere koek
<hannie> leoquant, dat is ongeveer over een half jaar
<leoquant> dat begrijp ik
<leoquant> prima! en zeer bedankt voor het vertaalwerk van je en je team
<hannie> trijntje, ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet goed wat we daarmee aan moeten op dit moment
<hannie> leoquant, bedankt, ook namens mijn medevertalers!
<trijntje> hannie: nee... We weten dat pjotr er andere ideen over vertalen op nahoudt dan de meeste, in gnome-terminal zie ik bijvoorbeeld dat 'scrollen' overal 'schuiven' is geworden
<hannie> trijntje, is het niet zo dat de upstreamvertalingen die van LP overschrijven?
<trijntje> hannie: hangt er vanaf, vroeger wel iig, maar tegenwoordig zie je twee vertalingen staan, een voor ubuntu en een voor upstream
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/nl/+translate?show=changed_in_ubuntu
<hannie> trijntje, en hoe zit dat dan met dat automatisch ophalen van upstreamvertalingen? Volgens mij gebeurt dat zodra er daar iets gewijzigd wordt.
<trijntje> klopt, maar het lijkt er nu dus op dat launchpad de vertalingen van upstream en ubuntu naast elkaar kan houden, en ze dus niet automatsich overschrijft?
<trijntje> *alleen vanuit gnome worden vertalingen automatisch gedaan, kde moet geloof ik handmatig en de rest weet ik niet
<hannie> ok, ik vind het best ingewikkeld.
<hannie> Maar veel kunnen we er nu niet meer aan doen vrees ik.
<hannie> Ik wil wel even met David chatten hierover
<trijntje> nouja, de vertalingen in ubuntu met die van upstream overschrijven zou nog snel kunnen, voor de deadline
<trijntje> dat is misschien een goed idee, ik ben vooral bang dat we na de release van precise veel 'transmissie' achtige klachten van gebruikers krijgen
<hannie> ik heb hem net gepingd op ubuntu-translators
<hannie> trijntje, dat overschrijven is natuurlijk ook wel een idee
<RawChid> Ik vind het een beetje jammer dat iemand zoiets zonder overleg doet
<hannie> RawChid, je mag meepraten op #ubuntu-translators
<RawChid> Ik zie het
<RawChid> Maar dit is dus zonder overleg door 1 lid gebeurd?
<RawChid> hannie, trijntje ^
<RawChid> Ik zit er nu even naar te kijken, maar er zijn ook heel wat wijzigingen die wel goed zijn!
<RawChid> Ik denk dus dat het sowieso beter handmatig nagelopen kan worden
<trijntje> RawChid: maar wil willen niet verschillen met upstream krijgen, want dan wordt het mergen van vertalingen van of naar upstream zoveel werk
<hannie> RawChid, dat was ook mijn constatering. Niet alles hoeft teruggedraaid te worden.
<hannie> trijntje, een voorbeeld in pulseaudio #6 en # 8. sink is veranderd in uitvoer. Dat is toch ok?
<trijntje> klopt, maar die veranderingen zijn ook al upstream geimporteerd, alleen weet lp dat nog niet
<hannie> trijntje, heb jij dat onlangs gedaan dan? en van wie is pulsaudio?
<trijntje> pulseaudio is een beetje een speciaal geval, omdat ik daar zelf al een keer doorheen ben gegaan om alles te verbeteren, en die vertalingen heb ik ook weer naar upstream gestuurd
<trijntje> een paar maanden geleden, upstream wordt op transifex vertaald (is geloof ik van fedora linux)
<hannie> Is het een idee de belangrijkste pakketten, b.v. nmapplet, na te lopen?
<RawChid> Mijn punt blijft; '1 lid' + 'zonder overleg'
<trijntje> RawChid: ja dat klopt
<hannie> RawChid, daarover hebben wij gemaild met betrokkene
<RawChid> Daar heb ik niets van gezien hannie. MAg dat niet openbaar?
<trijntje> maargoed, upstream schiet er ook niks mee op als wij voor ubuntu allemaal dingen verbeteren, en dan die verbeteringen voor onszelf houden
<hannie> RawChid, nee, dat leek me beter van niet
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb jou wel een persoonlijke msg gestuurd
<trijntje> ik stel het volgende voor: we gaan de komende tijd door alle verschillen heen, en draaien ze terug als het geen duidelijke verbeteringen zijn. Daarna vragen we upstream of ze onze dubbel-nagekeken vertalingen willen hebben. Als ze er niet op zitten te wachten draaien we alles terug zodat we met upstream in de pas lopen
<hannie> Conclusie van mij:
<hannie> 1. het zal niet meer gebeuren
<hannie> 2. we moeten e.e.a. handmatig nalopen en evt. terugdraaien
<hannie> 3. als het wat laat is wordt het bij de update meegenomen
<hannie> quote: anything you save in LP through the web UI makes it to language packs up until the deadline instantly
<trijntje> dat is waar, jammer dat precise dan nog die fouten bevat
<RawChid> Maar Pjotr heeft de wijzigingen niet naar upstream gestuurd?
<trijntje> volgens mij niet, dat zou dan gnome moeten zijn
<RawChid> Persoonlijk ben ik dus voor openbare communicatie. Ook als het persoonlijk kan zijn. Zo blijft het ten minste wel transparant en kunnen er niet zo snel 2 verhalen ontstaan. maargoed, dat ff tussendoor...
<trijntje> RawChid: true, maar we wilden het eerst in een klein groepje bespreken, zodat het niet uit de hand zou lopen
<trijntje> ik bedoel, pjotr heeft meer dan n maand aan al die pakketten gewerkt, dus die was ook neit echt blij hiermee
<RawChid> Het is inderdaad een gevoelig onderwerp
<hannie> trijntje, moeten we nog een soort werkverdeling doen wat het nalopen van die pakketten betreft?
<hannie> timo^, ben je nog beschikbaar, of zit je al aan tafel?
 * timo^ is hiero
<hannie> ah, even over de screenshots
<hannie> Zijn we het eens dat het Engels mag blijven?
<trijntje> hannie: ik wil daar wel aan werken, heb dat ook al eerder aangeboden
<trijntje> sorry, was even weg
<hannie> trijntje, we hebben het wel over ubuntu-docs, he
<timo^> ik wil het ook wel
<timo^> maar zinvol is het niet
<trijntje> hannie: ja weet ik
<timo^> m.i.
<trijntje> nee, maar het is een 'final touch' ;)
<timo^> ik bedoel, of 'Network Manager' nu engels of nederlands is, het staat nog altijd in de statusbalk ;)
<hannie> trijntje, ok, ik vind de screenshots in docs erg ondergeschikt. Maar als je er tijd aan wil spenderen is dat natuurlijk ok
<hannie> trijntje, heb je het vervolg mailtje over diskspace gelezen?
<trijntje> lijkt me wel leuk, en heel mss willen ze ook een geprinte versie van de docs uitdelen op de release party, dan zijn vertaalde screenshots ook leuk
<hannie> quote Realistically, we are looking at a post-release update in order to add
<hannie> more localised screenshots, or 12.10.
<trijntje> hannie: ik zie het net, dat is een goed punt
<hannie> The final ubuntu-docs upload before the release will be tonight
<hannie> maar je kunt er gewoon aan beginnen
<trijntje> ik kijk vanavond wel, dan wil ik toch nog ff rondkijken op een 'fresh install' van precise of alles er goed uit ziet
<hannie> ok, lijkt me echt iets voor jou ;)
<hannie> timo^, ik wist niet dat trijntje al had aangeboden dit op zich te nemen
<hannie> misschien samen?
 * timo^ wilde eigenlijk een reden hebben om Unity te testen, KDE werkt zo goed :P
<trijntje> ow, nouja, timo mag het ook doen. Als hij dan de screenshots aan mij kan sturen (via ubuntu one?) kan ik ze 'submitten'
<hannie> kijk maar
<timo^> trijntje: allebei een deel lijkt me beter
<trijntje> dat kan ook, doe jij het 'zonder muis', dan doe ik het 'met muis' deel
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/934169/
 * trijntje is eten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-18
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<OerHeks> De Pangolin.svg is niet echt mooi om te borduren, kleiner dan 15x15 cm
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<leoquant> uh...wel goed
<leoquant> en u?
<Rachelle> wel goed  al wordt ik gek van het papierwerk van school
<leoquant> je laatste jaar rachelle?
<Rachelle> jup
<Rachelle> afstuderen
<leoquant> en dan ook==>wereldreis?
<leoquant> 8-)
<Rachelle> had ik daar het geld maar voor :(
<Rachelle> hooguit paar weekjes frankrijk met vriendin-lief gok ik
<leoquant> dat moet lukken lijkt me :|
<leoquant> :)
<Rachelle> hoop het.  vooral op money gebied
<timo^> .Hallo leoquantk
<leoquant> hmm in frankrijk lijkt me in september/oktober wel wat te verdienen.
<timo^> en Rachelle :)
<timo^> meer in het hoogseizoen
<leoquant> hoi timo
<leoquant> hoogseizien: alpen: abrikozen
<leoquant> annecy enzo
<Rachelle> hoi timo^
<Rachelle> tjah leoquant. vriendin lief studeert over een paar maanden dus zijn we gebonden aan vakanties
<leoquant> of rachelle van klooster naar klooster wandelen!
<StefandeVries> En dan?
<leoquant> gratis overnachten stefan
<StefandeVries> Als twee vrouwen?
<leoquant> het wandelen moet dan wel leuk zijn...:)
<leoquant> huh?
<leoquant> goed: dan santiago
<leoquant> ook vaak vrij logeren onderweg
<Rachelle> denk niet dat het klooster het zo eens is met lesbines :p
<StefandeVries> Dat dacht ik dus ook :p
<leoquant> men is zeer ruimdenkend mag ik hopen
<leoquant> men laat niemand aan de poort staan
<leoquant> dan liften...brrr
<leoquant> of liften in je/via mind via zeitgeist, en wormholes
<leoquant> zzzzzzzzzzzwhoeee
<StefandeVries> zeitgeist
 * StefandeVries rilt.
 * timo^ installeert KDE :D
<leoquant> verder weet ik het niet rachelle
<CasW> Arme jij.
<Rachelle> :p
<leoquant> (je ouders/fam. lief aankijken)
<Rachelle> hihi ik heb straks meer geld dan hun :p
<leoquant> timo hoe zijn de inschrijvingen?
<leoquant> lol rachelle
<timo^> helaas nog altijd hetzelfde :(
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BureaubladOpAfstand
<leoquant> boe!
<Rachelle> leoquant als mijn lieverd en ik straks beiden afgestudeerd zijn hebben we 2X modaal inkomen :p
<Rachelle> dan zijn wij op 1 gezin na de rijkste van de familie :p
<Rachelle> en dat gezin (mijn oom en tante) hebben een eigen bedrijf
<leoquant> 2x 2modaal denk ik...:P
<leoquant> ik ga mailen
<leoquant> doegiez allen
<Rachelle> nou ja dat nog niet zo vroeg :p
<Rachelle> maar 2X modaal inkomen is zeker te halen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-19
<leoquant> commandoline, in de wiki ook de dag maar even bijgewerkt van de workshop
<leoquant> wat er fout ging? geen idee ツ
<commandoline> ach, het klopt nu zullen we maar zeggen :)
<commandoline> kan best dat ik de wikipagina van timo had gekopieerd ofzo
<leoquant> oki ツ
<leoquant> dag tobias_
<tobias_> hallo leoquant
<tobias_> wel een late reactie, maar beter laat dan nooit
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> welkom hier tobias_
<leoquant> ik zit ook niet de hele tijd voor het scherm hoor ツ
 * leoquant is even weg
<RawChid> trijntje, betreft de vertaling van 'hit'/geraakt. Ik stem voor: *BAM*   :P
<timo^> houzee, leoquant heeft nu ook KDE, alleen om ZietGeist :D
<Cees> timo^,wat is er dan mis met zeitgeist? ik ben juist blij met deze ontwikkeling
<timo^> sja
<timo^> leoquant was een beetje in mijn ogen paranoia
<Cees> de suggesties dat het om malware gaat vindt ik ongehoord bijna beledigend voor de ubunteros in het ontwikkelteam
 * timo^ eigenlijk ook, maar ik gebruik KDE omdat ik het fijn vind
<Cees> iets anders, ga jij een worksjop geven over een commercieel windows pakket???
<Cees> teamviewer
<OerHeks> brrr teamviewer gaat via centrale servers :(
<OerHeks> zeitgeit is nice, tenzij je niet wilt dat iemand je surf/werkgeschiedenis kan zien.
<timo^> ik wil beginnen met TeamViewer, voor de echte beginners, om vervolgens naar VNC te gaan, en daarna naar het magische pakket, om de pc aan en uit te zetten op afstand
<timo^> Ik wil TeamViewer wel van het lijstje schrappen, maar ik weet niet of ik beginners op wil zadelen met port forwarding.
<OerHeks> een Teamviewer howto lijkt me wel handig.
<timo^> zeg maar, Pietje Puk (Vistaus ^^) doet mee, daarmee gaan we met teamviewer aan den slag. Mochten er wat meer ervaren ubuntero's meedoen, slaan we dat over
<timo^> en gaan we naar VNC
<Cees> wil je een beginner vnc over internet laten gebruiken? of met ssl/ssh?
<timo^> over internet
<Cees> voor de beginner: http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/help/firststeps.aspx
<timo^> (anders is het idee 'op afstand' een beetje weg ;) )
<Cees> zonder versleuteling? alleen met een vnc-wachtwoord over internet?
<Cees> zou je dat willen aanmoedigen?
<Cees> zou wel waarschuwen dat er een zeker risico in zit als je vncserver aan laat staan
<timo^> tuurlijk
<timo^> doe ik ook
<timo^> nadat je de sessie klaar hebt altijd afsluiten
<Cees> tuurlijk ;)
<Cees> vnc over internet moet je voor het mooie beveiligen bijvoorbeeld met ssl/ssh, maar zo wordt het voor een beginner steeds lastiger....
<timo^> daarom
<timo^> eerst gewoon teamviewer
<timo^> dan vnc
<timo^> dan vnc met ssl ;)
<timo^> het moet te doen blijven
 * Cees cees gebruikt ssh voor beheer op afstand, wel zo veilig en eenvoudig (voor mij dan).
<Cees> timo^: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BureaubladOpAfstand#Teamviewer
<timo^> bovendien Cees: Als je het voorlopig even bij uitnodigingen houdt valt het gevaar nog redelijk mee. Kan maar eens gebruikt worden, blijft maar een uur geldig. pas als je de boel opengooit met 'admin' als paswoord ben je de lul
<timo^> Cees: prima
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-20
<trijntje> ola hannie
<hannie> Hey, trijntje
<hannie> Prima verhaal op forum (Vertaling)
<trijntje> hannie: dank je. Ik ben nu nog ff app-install-data aan het vertalen, zitten ineens neiuwe strings in
<timo^> hey hannie en leoquant
<hannie> dag timo^ en leoquant en anderen
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag iedereen
<hannie> jij ook, MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Hoi hannie. Zo, lekker weekend! :)
<hannie> Lekker, hè. Uitslapen, niets doen, winkelen etc
<MichaelTel> ja heerlijk
<MichaelTel> Ik kom bij het vertalen van de Servergids rare dingen tegen, zoals https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/precise/+pots/serverguide/nl/4747/+translate
<hannie> Alleen het weer zit niet mee. Oops wie gaat er nu over het wee praten :(
<hannie> MichaelTel, ik zal even kijken
<MichaelTel> Moet ik de &lt; en &gt; zo overnemen of mag ik het veranderen in < en > ?
<MichaelTel> Het weer voor vandaag: kijk naar buiten en u ziet het...
<hannie> MichaelTel, gewoon overnemen door op het pijltje te klikken
<MichaelTel> oke, dus niet zelf veranderen in het kleiner dan- en groter dan-teken <>
<hannie> MichaelTel, als je het pijltje gebruikt wordt het in zijn geheel overgenomen.
<hannie> Die code wordt vanzelf vertaald
<MichaelTel> oke merci
<MichaelTel> Heb ik weer wat te doen dit weekend ;)
<MichaelTel> Ha, we zijn er al bijna: Translated so far: 1%   :P
<hannie> nog maar 99 te gaan ;)
<MichaelTel> Ja ,dat bedoel ik :D
<trijntje> MichaelTel: ik weet niet of het handig is om aan de servergids te werken, dat ding is zo groot en de meeste nerds kunnen wel engels
<MichaelTel> Daar heb je wel weer gelijk in.
<MichaelTel> Ik dacht, omdat het toch op onze statuspagina staat kan ik het gaan vertalen
<trijntje> staat het op de statuspagina?
<MichaelTel> Yep
<trijntje> hmm, ik weet niet wie dat heeft gedaan, maar dat is echt kolder, de servergids gaan we niet vertalen
<trijntje> (het mag natuurlijk wel, maar je kan beter andere zaken vertalen)
<MichaelTel> zoals de rest van de lijst met pakketten voor precise?
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, of andere populaire programma's die misschien nog niet vertaald zijn
<trijntje> stuur anders een mailtje naar de lijst met de vraag of mensen nog pakketten weten om aan te werken, dan kunnen we die op de statuspagina zetten
 * trijntje is even weg
<hannie> MichaelTel, ik geloof dat RawChid de serverguide op de statuspagina heeft gezet
<trijntje> heeft hier iemand ervaring met het beheren van een ppa?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-21
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen leoquant
<leoquant> MichaelTel, hallo
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/verspreiden-nederlandstalige-images-generale-repetitie/
<RobinJ> iemand hier die python kan?
<commandoline> RobinJ: beetje laat, maar ja.
<leoquant> Ronnie, 404 - Not Found bij http://i.imgur.com/pxEJh.png
<leoquant> zou graag dat willen zien!
<Ronnie> hmm
<Ronnie> leoquant: en deze: http://imgur.com/pxEJh
<leoquant> super sorry Ronnie mijn fout opendns gedoe
<leoquant> phtotofilesharing
<leoquant> -t
<Ronnie> ah
<leoquant> trouwens zeer zeer bedankt voor het werk
<leoquant> geweldig
<leoquant> wat stijl en vormgeving betreft is het forum top
<StefandeVries> Er zijn nog wat aanmerkingen van mensen maar die lossen jullie vast wel op :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het is altijd wennen
<leoquant> maar sommige reacties zijn wel erg stellig idd
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het eigenlijk nu al geslaagd ;)
<StefandeVries> Maar ja, goed. Anderen vinden dat niet, goed..
<leoquant> smaak is zo moeilijk....
<commandoline> de dingen die ik tot nu toe heb gezien waren vooral details?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> klopt
<StefandeVries> En soms afkomstig van mensen die, hoe zeg je dat vriendelijk, een zeurreputatie hebben. ;)
<leoquant> ik heb voor xchat #D9D2D2 als achtergrond grijs
<commandoline> ik ben al lang blij dat alles zonder problemen overgezet is vanaf de communityserver :P
<commandoline>  / drupal test server
<leoquant> uh commandoline top/puik werk indeed
<leoquant> zeer degelijk
<leoquant> niemand blijft weg omdat het oranje te orange is hoor :P
<StefandeVries> Jawel. Grizzler. Maar ik moet het nog zien :P
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik, eerst zien ツ
<Ronnie> smaak is iddd zo persoonlijk. Je kunt nooit iedereen tevreden stellen
<Ronnie> dus de term "niet mooi", is voor mij helaas pindakaas. Leer er mee leven ;)
<Ronnie> het witte dat pijn doet aan de ogen moet wat mij betreft wel wat aan gebeuren
<StefandeVries> Een tint grijs of zo?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, +1
<leoquant> oranje gewoon zo houden
<Peter__> Hey
<leoquant> Peter__, !
<Peter__> Nieuwe site ziet er mooi uit
<leoquant> Peter__, in alle opzichten?
<Peter__> Niet in alle
<leoquant> vertel
<Peter__> maar hij is beter dan de vorige
<leoquant> mooi!
<Peter__> (voor een niet-lid btw)
<leoquant> Peter__, je bezoekt het forum af en toe?
<Peter__> Laatste tijd wat meer, sinds feb/maart voor development overgegaan naar ubuntu
<leoquant> feedback is belangrijk
<Peter__> klopt
<Peter__> Rond 2009 ook met ubuntu gewerkt, maar was het voor mij nog niet echt een win-win situatie
<Peter__> sinds 10.x en nu met 12.04 wel
<leoquant> ok ツ
<Peter__> Upgrade to 12.04 =)
<Peter__> Ophalen van nieuwe pakketten :D
<RobinJ1995> Peter__, hoop dat jij betere ervaring er mee hebt als ik :p
<RobinJ1995> werkte goed tot 3 dagen geleden
<MrChrisDruif> Wat werkte?
<RobinJ1995> toen updatete ik en was opeens pulseaudio kapot, kwamen de oude gedit bugs weer terug, ...
<RobinJ1995> ubuntu 12.04 beta
<Peter__> RobinJ1995: ben benieuwd, die van xubuntu ging wel goed
<RobinJ1995> xubuntu nog niet geprobeert
<RobinJ1995> daar is sinds 7.04 al niet veel verandert volgens mij :p
<Peter__> niet zoveel
<Peter__> alleen van die lelijke wallies
<RobinJ1995> :p
<RobinJ1995> ziet dit er een beetje degelijk uit? (website)
<RobinJ1995> http://robinj.be/unity-2d-config-util/
<Peter__> Direct die van de gewone ubuntu geinstalleerd :P
<Peter__> ff kijken
<Peter__> nice!
<Peter__> dat is trouwens mijn wallpaper ATM
<RobinJ1995> hehe
<RobinJ1995> die wil ik random maken
<Peter__> Alleen html5/js gebruikt?
<RobinJ1995> en jquery
<RobinJ1995> wat kan ik anders nog gebruiken dan? :p
<Peter__> flash :P, maar dan deed hij het hier niet :P
<Peter__> btw, netjes gemaakt
<RobinJ1995> iew flash bah
<RobinJ1995> thx
<RobinJ1995> welver...
<Peter__> ook webdeveloper? of gewoon hobby?
<RobinJ> hobby
<RobinJ> ben 17, dus kan nog niet echt als werk he
<RobinJ> doe het wel als vakantiejob
<Peter__> Ziet er goed uit
<RobinJ> werd ook wel eens tijd denk ik dat er een goede tool kwam voor unity 2d
<RobinJ> dus ben er gisteren maar eens aan begonnen :p
<Peter__> :)
<Peter__> RobinJ: PM
<RobinJ> er
<RobinJ> ah
<Peter__> ** Installeren van de upgrades **
<Peter__> Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurd
<Peter__> duurt *
<Peter__> jemig
<Peter__> xD
<Peter__> Lol, catshuis ...
<RobinJ> Peter__?
<RobinJ> Heb een CSS probleem :/
<RobinJ> die launchpad blok wil niet naast de inhoud floaten
<RobinJ> wss weer iets simpels dat ik na al die maanden vergeten ben :/
<Peter__> RobinJ: back
<Peter__> ** 1u23m **
<RobinJ> Peter__? die reveisions blokwil niet floaten :/
<Peter__> RobinJ: doen we wel ff via PM
<Peter__> **1u18m**
<Peter__> traag ..
<RobinJ> dat ziet er al beter uit =D
<peter[away]> mooizo
<RobinJ> gotver
<RobinJ> peter[away], klik vanaf de homepage eens op die fotocamera onderaan
<RobinJ> jquery doet rot
<peter[away]> ok
<RobinJ> peter[away], leg mij eens uit waar ik ergens in die code tegen jquery zeg "gooi page#screenshots uit je DOM tree"?
<RobinJ> want dat is wat hij doet :/
<peter[away]> hij happert als je op die fotocamera drukt
<RobinJ> hapert?
<Peter]> ja
<RobinJ> ik zie geen gehaper, gewoon een flikker van de pagina die die zou moeten laten zien en dan een lege pagina
<Peter]> vaag
<RobinJ> en als ik naar de DOM tree ga kijken zit die pagina er niet eens in
<Peter]> ja, eigenlijk bedoel ik dat
<RobinJ> kut jquery
<Peter]> :')
<RobinJ> mooie herinnering van waarom ik jquery haat :p
<RobinJ> altijd problemen mee
<Peter]> :)
<Peter]> Koffietijd!
<Peter]> fack, al geweest natuurlijk xD
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10259553/element-disappears-again-immediately-after-fadein
<StefandeVries> Iedereen: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor dit aub ;)
<RobinJ> >.<
<commandoline> ehm, mag hier toch ook wel?
<commandoline> hmm, twijfelgeval :P
<Peter]> and back
<Peter]> ah, opruiming atm
<Peter]> ben benieuwd
<Peter]> reboot
<Peter]> en werkt
<Peter]> + unity werkt aardig
<Peter]> (oude laptop)
<MrChrisDruif> Weer iemand blij
<Peter]> 222mb ram op idle
<Peter]> niet slecht
<Peter]> maar ff update checken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Incl. dropbox etc?
<MrChrisDruif> Of echt een kale installatie?
<MrChrisDruif> 32- of 64-bit?
<Peter]> eigenlijk kaqal
<Peter]> x86
<Peter]> 875,5MB ram volgens ubuntu
<Peter]> Straks zo maar ff wat onzin weggooien
<Peter]> Unity 2D
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, dus hij is al omhoog gekropen naar bijna 900?
<Peter]> ja lol
<Peter]> nee hoor
<Peter]> max ram is 875
<Peter]> Celeron M CPU :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat 'ie verbruikt of wat 'ie kan hebben?
<Peter]> max kan hebben
<MrChrisDruif> En wat is z'n swap verbruik? ;-)
<Peter]> Die moet nog naar beneden :P
<Peter]> 0mb nu van max 2.5GB
<Peter]> wtf
<MrChrisDruif> Dan doet 'ie het inderdaad best goed, 222mb gebruik totaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, zie net dat redshift ruim 10 MB gebruik omdat hij van Python afhankelijk is
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje jammer weer
<Peter]> Klopt, gewoon een laptop voor "erbij" doet hij het prima
<Peter]> 7 jaar oud ongeveer
<Peter]> + transpirantie werkt ook aardig snel
<Peter]> Zelfs met firefox open zit ik nog onder de 280MB ram :)
<MrChrisDruif> unity2d heeft toch geen transpirantie?
<Peter]> oh lol, hij is versprongen naar de normale xD
<Peter]> zo, de eerste 200mb aan schijfruimte vrijmaken =)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<Ronnie_android> johanvd, zou jij de optie aan kunnen zeten dat gebruikers zelf het thema aan kunnen passen naar de default
<johanvd> Ronnie_android, dat zou kunnen, alleen verdwijnen dan wel de header en footer
<johanvd> dus alle linkjes naar de rest van ubuntu-nl
<Ronniec> johanvd, dat de linkjes verdwijnen vind ik acceptabel. de gebruikers hebben immers en keuze
<Ronniec> het oude thema herstellen zal te veel werk zijn. en het standaard thema ombouwen met links ook. tenzij een van de klagers dit wil doen natuurlijk
<Idroy> Oerheks, welke fstab opties had ik ook alweer nodig? discard, noatime toch?
<OerHeks> even zien, hoe ik hem heb staan
<Idroy> voor de ssd
<OerHeks> UUID=cb666b2a-5d6d-4ec4-a56d-a7903866933f /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<Idroy> ok, dankje :D
<OerHeks> in 12.04 krijg je standaard discard, las ik.
<Idroy> hmmm, staat er bij mij (nog) niet tussen
<Idroy> ik ga maar weer es
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-22
<leoquant> hoi heeft ubuntu nog steeds een zoek en indexering ?
<OerHeks> Kubuntu heeft nepomuk
<leoquant> omdat synaptic in het engels is hoe noemt men dit onder gnome
<leoquant> OerHeks, ja dat las ik
<leoquant> apt-xapian-index ?
<OerHeks> er is tracker, niet standaard geinstalleerd >>> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-enable-indexingtracker-search-tool-in-ubuntu-linux/
<OerHeks> Tracker is een geavanceerd raamwerk voor eerste-klas-objecten met de bijbehorende metagegevens en labels. Het biedt een één-stop-oplossing voor alle metagegevens, labels, gedeelde-object-databases, zoekhulpmiddelen en indexering.
<leoquant> bedankt, zo heette het vroegah ook idd ツ
<leoquant> tis niet geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> Nepomuk wel, in Kubuntu
<leoquant> mijn harde schijf is wat erg actief (vind ik)
<Idroy> ey oh
<Luckiboy> heey Idroy
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<timo^> Ha imkes60
<timo^> oh
<timo^> Hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<Idroy> Ronnie, wat kan ik dan het beste doen? Heb nu dus jouw branch met mijn lokale trunk gemerged, kan ik het daar in proberen te fixen?
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, die mag je gewoon aanpassen en daarna committen en pushen naar trunk
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> Ronnie, het is me gelukt :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: super
<Ronnie> ping johanvd maar zodra je de code gepushed hebt
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Peter[]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/84635/ubuntu-server-11-04-wireless-card-ralink-rt2561-rt61-disabled-cant-enable ;/
<Peter[]> Zal dat probleem nog steeds niet opgelost zijn ;/?
<Idroy> johanvd, de kubuntu theme is gepushed.
<Peter[]> zo te zien blijft hij het nu doen :S
<OerHeks> Peter[], slechte berichtjes idd .. mischien helpt deze > http://bendingmcp.blogspot.com/2011/02/ubuntu-1010-ralink-rt2561rt61-pci-wifi.html
<Peter[]> OerHeks: op 10.04 werkt het idd perfect, maar met 12.04 heb ik soms een dag werkt het altijd
<Peter[]> maar ook momenten dat verbinden lastig gaat
<Peter[]> Als ik dan andere pc boot (xubuntu 12.04) blijft internet op laptop werken :S
<OerHeks> ah oke, wellicht dat het iets met energiebeheer van doen heeft >>> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet#TOC-Schakel-het-energiebeheer-uit-voor-de-draadloze-kaart
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of dit in 12.04 nogsteeds speelt, hogere kernel ..
<Peter[]> Gebruik ook niet de pea headers van de kernel (3.2.0x)
<Peter[]> ah, power management staat op off
<OerHeks> check dat met xubuntu ?
<Peter[]> nope, gewone ubuntu
<Peter[]> Hmm, nu toch al weer 15min (snel) internet
<Peter[]> maar dan moet andere pc wel aan staan :P
<Peter[]> lol
<Peter[]> apart
<Peter[]> OerHeks: bedankt btw voor het helpen :)
<OerHeks> succes Peter[]
<Peter[]> Lijkt erop dat pc aan moet staan (niet zo'n groot probleem btw), om internet te behouden
<OerHeks> Als die de connectie shared, ja
<Peter[]> Nope
<Peter[]> maargoed, werkt nu
<Peter[]> niks veranderen :P
<OerHeks> hmm techneutjes doen dat, werkende systemen uit elkaar halen.
<Peter[]> Bijv.
<Peter[]> Na 5 jaar zien we wel verder :P
<OerHeks> Prutsers houden onderdelen over, na in elkaar zetten.
<Peter[]> :P
<Peter[]> Nog geen apports of andere dingen tegen gekomen sinds de upgrade vanaf 10.4 gisteren
<Idroy> johanvd, ik weet niet of je het al gezien had, ik zeg het nog maar een keer voor de zekerheid :), maar ik heb ook die kubuntu theme gepushed.
<leoquant> Ronnie, en Idroy ?
<leoquant> mag mwanzo in de
<leoquant>     Index
<leoquant>     Help
<leoquant>     Zoek
<leoquant>     Moderatie
<leoquant>     Profiel
<leoquant>     Mijn berichten
<leoquant>     Leden
<leoquant>     Uitloggen
<leoquant>  reeks?
<leoquant> ooit
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> (de link naar mwanzo is erg zoeken)
<Idroy> van mij mag het, ik weet alleen niet zeker of dat kan, volgens mij is die reeks van de forum software
<leoquant> ok, dan moet het daar niet
<Idroy> dat zou je Ronnie even moeten vragen :)
<leoquant> komt goed ツ
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> oh wacht
<Idroy> je kan ook naar gemeenschap -> meehelpen gaan
<Idroy> dan kom je gelijk in de mwanzo wiki
<Idroy> meedoen*
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> ja correct :P
<Idroy> het is wel wat weggestopt, maar eht staat niet op een slechte plek opzich
<Idroy> het*
<leoquant> logische plek idd
<Idroy> :)
<leoquant> bedankt tot zover
<Idroy> geen probleem :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-16
<Jaap> hi
<commandoline> hallo Jaap
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-18
<Luckiboy> Vanuit de community een nieuwe ideeën voor een workshops: Ubuntu Server en Werken met de Terminal. Haalbaar?
<Luckiboy> Zie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops-79477/msg870832/#msg870832
<Luckiboy> een = twee in de eerste zin :P
<BerryH> Terminal lijkt mij zeer handig, interessant en leuk.
<Luckiboy> Dat dacht ik ook, vooral voor beginnende leden.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-20
<Luckiboy> Workshop Werken met de Terminal is nu ook toegevoegd, deze geef ik. (als die doorgaat)
<Luckiboy> Dan weten jullie dat. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-04-19
<Downloader_NL> He hoe kan ik lid worden van het  Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo-team
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-04-24
<Mustangman1966> Goedemorgen, ik ben een aspirant vertaler en zou af en toe wat meer willen betekenen voor de Ubuntu community. Wat en waar kan ik dan terrecht?
